# Knitting Tea Party - 20th April, 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 20th April 2012 and time for me to start another Tea Party. This weekend the petrolhead action comes from the Bahrain International Circuit in Sakhir, where it's 1:00 a.m.

Darts thrown at the wall atlas this week landed just off the coast of Thailand, where it's 5:00 a.m.; Lima, where it's 5:00 p.m.; the third dart landed on Riga, one of my favourite cities for a quick fun weekend, it's 1:00a.m. there and the party should be in full swing by now! So welcome one and all to this week's Knitting Tea Party, wherever you are, it's time for cakes, chatter and your preferred beverage!

Tomorrow it's _Independent Record Store Day_ and a chance to celebrate vinyl records, which are making a bit of a come-back in the UK. There's something really good about records, flicking through a colection of singles or albums is so much better than glancing at tiny icons on a computer screen, they're such wonderfully tangible things and bring back so many memories. So here's a question, what was the last vinyl you bought? My last purchase was from my local second-hand record dealer, it was R. Dean Taylor's _There's A Ghost In My House_, a mod classic!

On Sunday morning thousands will take to the streets for the London Marathon, one of the largest mass running events in the world. In addition to the serious runners, thousands of so-called 'fun runners' will be dressed up in costumes to raise money for charity, it currently holds the record as the world's largest annual fund-raising event and charities have benefitted by over £450 million (US$725 million) since it started 1981. It's a great spectacle, but I wouldn't describe pounding the streets for over 26 miles as anything remotely like 'fun'; I seldom cover more than six miles, at a gentle stroll!

Monday the 23rd is St. George's Day, he is England's patron saint and it's our national celebration with lots of events and much ale being drunk. This year I've made St. George's Cross napkin rings:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html

and a red rose motif egg cosy and napkin ring set:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html

They're all easy patterns and I hope you'll enjoy making them.

Earlier this week I posted a diamond stitch pattern napkin ring design:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74932-1.html

how it turns out depends on the yarn you use, I hope you have fun playing with this very simple pattern, makes a change from all the colour-work I usually do!

On Monday lots of people will be eating traditional foods in England, for many this means roast beef, steak and kindey puddings or, minced beef and onion pies, but oysters, jellied eels and scampi and chips are als popular, particularly in London. We will also be enjoying traditional puddings, so I'm starting this week's tea party off with one of my favourites.

*Butter Cup Puddings*
_Preheat oven to: 175degC/350degF/Regulo 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) self-raising flour, sifted
1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US=superfine sugar)
2 eggs beaten
1 gill (5 US fl. oz/140ml) milk
strawberry jam
4 apple slices

*Method:*
Thickly butter four ramekins, put a slice of apple in the bottom of each and cover with a couple of teasponfuls of jam.

Beat together the eggs and milk and stir in the flour and sugar. Mix together well and pour the batter over the jam.

Set the puddings in a tin with water half-way up the sides. Bake uncovered for about 20 to 25 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown.

Turn out and serve hot with custard or cream.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening Dave and TP friends. 

Those puddings will go good with lemon sauce.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Dave, my Mom used to make a pudding on the top of the stove when we were little kids. Mostly it was a chocolate pudding. Your pudding sounds quite tasty!


My last vinyl record I bought was back before 2000. It was the soundtrack from Smokey and the Bandit. Loved both movies and yes, cry over each one! haha, I am an old sap when it comes to some movies. I really loved Fred in them!!


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good evening for me, Dave. First time to reply and looks like I may be on first page. Usually just read all the pages as I usually read later at night.

Our hospital has a Jog for Joints tomorrow to recognize the joint replacements which have taken place. They do have a jog with all sorts of prizes and a one mile walk for the joint replacement patients. I'll do the walk - could not even think of jogging now - had my knee replaced over four years ago and doing fine.

Thank you for all of your patterns and receipts. I could not remember what my last vinyl record was.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Dave and TP friends.
> 
> Those puddings will go good with lemon sauce.


Lemon sauce works well with them, but us Brits are addicted to our runny custard!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave, my Mom used to make a pudding on the top of the stove when we were little kids. Mostly it was a chocolate pudding. Your pudding sounds quite tasty!
> 
> My last vinyl record I bought was back before 2000. It was the soundtrack from Smokey and the Bandit. Loved both movies and yes, cry over each one! haha, I am an old sap when it comes to some movies. I really loved Fred in them!!


I make a lot of steamed pudding and have posted several. This one is easy and ideal when you're having a roast dinner because it cooks in the already hot oven whilst you eat the main course.

Records bring back so many memories, well worth the crackles!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knit1purl2 said:


> Good evening for me, Dave. First time to reply and looks like I may be on first page. Usually just read all the pages as I usually read later at night.
> 
> Our hospital has a Jog for Joints tomorrow to recognize the joint replacements which have taken place. They do have a jog with all sorts of prizes and a one mile walk for the joint replacement patients. I'll do the walk - could not even think of jogging now - had my knee replaced over four years ago and doing fine.
> 
> Thank you for all of your patterns and receipts. I could not remember what my last vinyl record was.


I hope you have good weather for your walk tomorrow and raise lots of money for the charity.

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great receipt Dave I can't wait to try it! Happy Friday everyone! What a long week (I knew it would be ) the first week back from Spring Vacation is always long. I can't believe I may even make the first page.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Last vinyl record I bought was an Alice Copper.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Great receipt Dave I can't wait to try it! Happy Friday everyone! What a long week (I knew it would be ) the first week back from Spring Vacation is always long. I can't believe I may even make the first page.


It's a really nice pudding. I've posted the original Victorian receipt, but I sometimes use raspberry jam and pear slices, that's nice too!

I know what you mean, they're all refreshed after the break and full of energy. Never mind, you can dump a bucket of cold water over their heads by mentioning exams!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, here's the empanada dough recipe! Tonight I'm filling them with chicken/turkey, onion, garlic and rice mixture (yesterday's leftovers with ground turkey added in). 

EMPANANDAS

DOUGH (Makes about 10-12)
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup masa harina (fine corn flourlook in the baking or Mexican food aisles)
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup butter, melted and cooled (you can also use shortening, but it should be a solid as opposed to a liquid at room temperature)
1/2 to 3/4 cup water

1 egg, beaten (set aside for brushing dough later)

In a large bowl, mix together the flour, masa, baking powder and salt. Add the melted butter to the flour mixture. Stir well (you can use a pastry blender or fork). The mixture will resemble coarse crumbs at this stage. Gradully add water, starting with 1/4 cup. Work into the mixture with your hands. If dough is not forming a solid, pliable ball, add more water, a few tablespoons at a time, until it reaches the consistency of a pie crust or firm cookie dough but is not overly wet or sticky. Form the dough into a ball, wrap with plastic wrap and chill for at least 30 minutes.

Divide chilled dough ball in half and roll out to 1/8 thickness. Cut into 4 diameter circles. Place approximately 1 tblsp of filling in center of circle. Brush outside edges with beaten egg; fold in half gently. Press edges or fold slightly to seal. Brush tops with egg and place on cookie sheet. Bake at 375F for 15-18 minutes or until browned.

I have made these with pumpkin filling (mix pumpkin with a bit of Splenda, some cinnamon, nutmeg, and ginger1 small can of pumpkin took about 1/4 cup Splenda), but any fruit or pie filling works well. You can also use meat fillingsground beef or turkey scrambled with onions, etc. Use your favorite taco meats or just get creative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna, copied and printed for the hard copy!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You're welcome. Mine are in the oven now--the dough seems to have frozen and thawed well. I took what was left when I ran out of filling the last time and rolled it out and cut it, then put the circles between sheets of waxed paper, wrapped the whole thing in plastic wrap, and froze it, then just transferred it to the fridge to thaw.

Back after supper!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is still good morning everybody, here! Another beautiful settled, autumn day. The pundits predict it may last till our Monday. Have a happy evening, to many of our TP buddies, good morning Australia!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone.
A football day today. Aussie rules footy has a national competion and state competions (as well a variety of local levels of course). The team I follow is a state level team. My membership package allows me to attend one game from the two state teams at the national level. But only certain games (the less popular I assume) are available and for the Crows they all clash with my teams games- and I am not going to miss my game for it. But todays games only overlap and happen to be close to each other so I am going to my game and at some point will head over to the other game. If our game is heading for a clear result I will leave early otherwise I will miss about half the game. Means I will turn up for the other game dressed in all my teams colours!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, that Butter Cup Pudding sounds wonderful. Am going to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello to all.... The pudding made with raspberries and pears sounds wonderful. The apple and strawberry might be better with a roast dinner though. A little more down to earth and basic flavors. 

Empanadas sound great and a lot of fun to experiment with different fillings. I have a friend that has an annual tamale party where the girls get together for a weekend and each person buys the ingredients for a different filling... including some dessert ones. After all are made, they are divided up and each person has a big variety for the freezer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For those of you that saw the Artichoke from Outer Space.... we made fabulous warm artichoke dip from the 6 we harvested last week. There are another 10 almost ready for picking. I may try to move it on Sunday, but doubt that it will be successful. Hope I can locate another plant to put in a better location this year.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave, that Butter Cup Pudding sounds wonderful. Am going to try it. Thanks.


They're really easy to make and trun out really well. The coooking time can vary, I use semi-skimmed milk and that seems to cook faster than full fat.

I hope you enjoy them.
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Last week-end was a fantastic "sit in a chair and veg" week-end. There were 3 different kinds of car races on and four hockey games in one day. Stanley Cup play-offs first round is well underway. Golf and baseball must have been on,,, just not on my list. 

Hockey game is starting right now. Must find a knitting project to keep fingers flying. Will check in later for the latest activites. have a great evening/morning/afternoon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello to all.... The pudding made with raspberries and pears sounds wonderful. The apple and strawberry might be better with a roast dinner though. A little more down to earth and basic flavors.
> 
> Empanadas sound great and a lot of fun to experiment with different fillings. I have a friend that has an annual tamale party where the girls get together for a weekend and each person buys the ingredients for a different filling... including some dessert ones. After all are made, they are divided up and each person has a big variety for the freezer.


I hope you enjoy them, it's a classic British pud, but not as heavy as some.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting your receipt, Sorlenna. I've always wanted to have a go at making them.

Dave


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Good morning Nana J, and all Aussies and New Zealanders. G'day/evening to all across the pond. It's just after 9 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and off to my knitting guild meeting this afternoon. Last one before I leave for Europe in 2 weeks' time. Starting to get excited now. Throwing things in the general direction of the suitcase as I think of them - making a list and checking it twice +++++ - nothing obsessional about me! I keep telling myself that no matter what I forget I can always find it in Europe (except vegemite, probably, but wouldn't be taking that anyway!) Not like I'm going to Izbekistan where it might not be so simple to find cotton balls, etc. My knitting project is already packed, a simple scarf using Noro silk garden sports weight yarn. If the airline (Malaysian) confiscates my bamboo needles I'll have another pair in my suitcase and a book to read on the flight, so at least I have my flight entertainment sorted. I'll think about clothes to take next week. Dave, how's the weather in London looking at present? No doubt I'll need to pack for four seasons. My cooking over the next couple of weeks will consist of making do with what's in the freezer at the moment and clearing out the fridge so that I can turn the electricity off while I'm away. Hope all TPers have a great day. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## suzannekay (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Dave, I have copied your recipe into my favorites book to try soon, I live in a caravan, just wandering around Australia so quick tasty different recipes are welcome.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Empanadas sound great and a lot of fun to experiment with different fillings. I have a friend that has an annual tamale party where the girls get together for a weekend and each person buys the ingredients for a different filling... including some dessert ones. After all are made, they are divided up and each person has a big variety for the freezer.


Good to see you, Jynx! And we do tamales but only at Christmas time--we have done dessert ones (pumpkin, of course, his favorite), chicken, pork, beef, and a mixture of the leftover meats as well. Always good--it was tradition in his family to have them for breakfast with fried eggs on Christmas morning--not a bad idea at all. 



FireballDave said:


> Thanks for posting your receipt, Sorlenna. I've always wanted to have a go at making them.
> 
> Dave


Dave, you'll have to let us know what you put in them for filling. I'm finding this crust is very versatile, so I want to try some other things next! Clean up was easy tonight, as there wasn't a crumb left over.


----------



## suzannekay (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey darowil, i am a Dockers fan. Great result last night against the Saints.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Everybody, nice to be back on the TP, I got lost last week & kept looking at the previous week & wondering why no-one was posting. Then today I realised, Duh!... so I had umpteen pages to read to catch up.
Dave, I will be celebrating St. George's Day- I won a picnic cloth which was a large Union Jack in the raffle tonight so I have no excuse. Mind you, the weather doesn't look too promising for picnics this week, may have to be an indoor one.

Tessa.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea! A new Tea Party! Can't wait to see what this one holds!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna - it sounds like a fun recipe to play with.

sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tomorrow it's _Independent Record Store Day_ and a chance to celebrate vinyl records, which are making a bit of a come-back in the UK. There's something really good about records, flicking through a colection of singles or albums is so much better than glancing at tiny icons on a computer screen, they're such wonderfully tangible things and bring back so many memories. So here's a question, what was the last vinyl you bought? My last purchase was from my local second-hand record dealer, it was R. Dean Taylor's _There's A Ghost In My House_, a mod classic!
> 
> Dave


Wow, Dave... you really had me put the thinking cap on for this! Probably would have been Neil Diamond's Hot August Night. I still have all my vinyl albums and 45's. Probably several hundred, but it's been years since I listened to them. Thanks for the blast from the past! 
Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver, nice to see you back on the TP. Missed you.

Flockie


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings one and all TPers. I stayed home tonight because I've been fighting a bacteria infection this week. However, I knew I would be perfectly happy here since I can be at my favorite Tea Party. 'Can't wait to see all the yummy receipts along with Dave's favorites. I'm glad I've just finished dinner (it's 7PM here) or else my mouth would be salivating reading them. Knitted a very cute flower (two layers) that I have attached to a baby hat. It had oodles of ends that had to be woven into the back of each petal. Now I will have a complete set i.e., hat, booties and jacket to give. Our charity group will make sure some little baby who needs a pretty outfit will have one. When I feel better, it's off to the shop to buy yarn to make a newsboy's hat as a gift for a friend for Christmas. Hope you all have a grand weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> When I feel better, it's off to the shop to buy yarn to make a newsboy's hat as a gift for a friend for Christmas. Hope you all have a grand weekend.


glad i am not the only one that has started on christmas knitting

sam


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Evening/Good day to everyone on Tea Party. I am so glad tonight things are really quiet for me and Fred. He actually got a great report from his doctors today. He will not have to have his esphogaus stretched. His Dr. said it actually did get a slight stretch when they did the EGD test. He will remain on a mechanical soft diet. In about one week will start weaning him off one of his meds, which he will be glad of. Of course no changes with the chronic dementia. My dau-in-law was at the store that sells alarms, spy things (my GD likes to play She Spies. Well she saw the type of alarm that I have been looking for. It works perfect. It is just two small plastic battery operate boxes that youset on each side of the door frame. It has a type of laser sensor, and if Fred should get up out of bed and I am busy in the front part of our apartment it buzzes loud enough I can hear it. What a relief!! So prayerfully this long stretch of health issues maybe over or at least slowing down. He still goes 3x a week for treatment on his small skin cancer site, but it's only 10 minutes from our home and only takes about 5 mintues to do at the most. I thank everyone for your concern and prayers for us. My blood sugar is finally back on track. i appreciate my Tea Party friends soooo much! I was happy to see Thailand as a Dart point. We spent twqo years there and my daughter was born there in Bangkok in the American Hospital that was leased. My first vinyl record that was given to me in the 7th grade as a Christmas present was Last Date by Floyd Cramer! Anyone remember that one. The last one would have been some time in the 60's albums by Bobby Vinton, Brenda Lee, Tony Bennett (I left my heart in San Francisco)Fabian, Beatles,Connie Francis, Elvis. Matter of fact that was the last one I bought. I purchased the Golden record collection of Elvis at the us PX in Germany when we were stationed there. Ok I stop for now--thanks again.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am working on a blue baby afghan. The last record I bought was called Badstreet U.S.A. by a wrestler named Michael Hayes & The Badstreet Boys. I also got a cassette tape as well of this album. My brother went to court today & got some good news now his girls can come see him when ever they want instead of just on Sunday a month. 
Lisa


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > When I feel better, it's off to the shop to buy yarn to make a newsboy's hat as a gift for a friend for Christmas. Hope you all have a grand weekend.
> ...


So, what are you making, Sam?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( 81Brighteyes--Hope you feel much better fast! No fun being sick. The Tea Party always makes us feel better!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Lisa Crafts 62--That sounds great news!! Which means you will probably get to see them more. It is so sad when comflicts between mom and dad's bring a division to either parent and the children. there are sistuations where this is necessary, but for the most part it's because the parent/ or one of the parents is being a---------.Not fair to the children and their tender hearts!! So happy for your son-a girl needs her dad! When my mom remarried i loved my step-father. He was so good to me I never liked calling him ste--I chose to call him Dad. he was good and gave me good memories of teaching me to fish and drive. I miss him-he passed about 15 yrs ago, and I still miss him.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  Darowil--That should confuse everyone!!HAHA


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > When I feel better, it's off to the shop to buy yarn to make a newsboy's hat as a gift for a friend for Christmas. Hope you all have a grand weekend.
> ...


I have started my christmas knitting it's the only way I can get it finished on time.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Hi Dreamweaver--That girl party sure sounds like fun!! My friends has talked about having a "slumber party" for a few friends, but it's on hold now, cause she as well as others have been having health issues.Can' t wait until we can do it. Fred's GS will stay with him for me. Good to see you here on TP. Have a great weekend.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just took a look in my closet to see all the vinyl albums I have stored in there. However, they are on the top shelf and don't want to get out the stool to climb up to see what might have been the last one I bought. No doubt it was one of Frank Sinatra's! He, Perry Como and Andy Williams will always be my favorites. Sigh. Thanks for asking, Dave.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( 81Brighteyes--Hope you feel much better fast! No fun being sick. The Tea Party always makes us feel better!


Thank your kind thoughts. I am prone to bronchitis, but at least this time, I haven't been sick enough to immobile. I surely agree that the Tea Party makes us feel better. I look forward to it every Friday and Saturday. It's a good "picker-upper".


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :lol: LorrieKennedy-Hello-good to see you on the Tp. I see you alot on Forum. I haven't been able to read much lately with all the Drs. appt. But nice to see you here Hope to see you more often. What have you made lately?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol's gifts wrote that her husband does not have to have his esophagus stretched. My husband had that done about 8 years ago & gave him so much relief. Food would now go down without sticking there & making him feel miserable. Also, so glad you now have a good alarm. That is so important and am sure it will be a great relief knowing that DH is safe indoors.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :roll: myfanwy--We have had winter type temperatures the last several days. It was in the 40's most of the day today. We are suppose to be in Spring, but you sure can't tell it. Hope your weekend is quieter than the last few has been for you.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: 81 Brightwyes--THANKS, and it is so much stress relief.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening to all, I started out this AM to go to a fiber show, Stitches South, but that got sidelined in a heart beat.
Dave the pudding sounds great, I will have to hold off on making it until I get more or locate my ramekins.
Please be aware there is a alert out about a DNS virus changer that has affected millions of computers world wide. There is a fix out there but you have to do it yourself, it is not a auto download. If any one wants more info just post on the blog here and I will put up the web address for the information and the fix.
Blessings,
Martin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Good morning Nana J, and all Aussies and New Zealanders. G'day/evening to all across the pond. It's just after 9 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and off to my knitting guild meeting this afternoon. Last one before I leave for Europe in 2 weeks' time. Starting to get excited now. Throwing things in the general direction of the suitcase as I think of them - making a list and checking it twice +++++ - nothing obsessional about me! I keep telling myself that no matter what I forget I can always find it in Europe (except vegemite, probably, but wouldn't be taking that anyway!) Not like I'm going to Izbekistan where it might not be so simple to find cotton balls, etc. My knitting project is already packed, a simple scarf using Noro silk garden sports weight yarn. If the airline (Malaysian) confiscates my bamboo needles I'll have another pair in my suitcase and a book to read on the flight, so at least I have my flight entertainment sorted. I'll think about clothes to take next week. Dave, how's the weather in London looking at present? No doubt I'll need to pack for four seasons. My cooking over the next couple of weeks will consist of making do with what's in the freezer at the moment and clearing out the fridge so that I can turn the electricity off while I'm away. Hope all TPers have a great day. I'll check back in tomorrow.


Bon Voyage! Really hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have some patterns to make little trinkets to put on gifts. i was thinking of wrapping everything in white tissue this year - which will make the knitted stuff show up. write now i am knitting "box" covers. when you have the styrofoam square in the knitted box with the top sewn down - and yarn tie and ribbon and you have a little gift box - i thought three or four in diffenent sizes would look nice dangling on a gift. i have some different patterns - just thoughit i would see what they looked like. i would like to knit a shawl for my oldest daughter - heidi wants a afghan using the easy mistake stitch six blocks wide and by 8 long. i want tp use solid colors - no repeat in color - knit in one piece - thinking of #8 needles.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly martin - think we all would be glad to have it just in case.

sam



martin keith said:


> Good evening to all, I started out this AM to go to a fiber show, Stitches South, but that got sidelined in a heart beat.
> Dave the pudding sounds great, I will have to hold off on making it until I get more or locate my ramekins.
> Please be aware there is a alert out about a DNS virus changer that has affected millions of computers world wide. There is a fix out there but you have to do it yourself, it is not a auto download. If any one wants more info just post on the blog here and I will put up the web address for the information and the fix.
> Blessings,
> Martin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: myfanwy--We have had winter type temperatures the last several days. It was in the 40's most of the day today. We are suppose to be in Spring, but you sure can't tell it. Hope your weekend is quieter than the last few has been for you.


I have a weather bug set for Felt Mills, so I knew NanaCaren,had had it up and down. I guess her climate has little relation to yours, but if I set a weather bug for everyone I would not be able to see my wallpaper- which would be a pity because it is a recent photo of the GC at the beach. So glad Fred is more comfortable. The alarm sounds excellent. We have available a pressure pad one that you can install in the door way- thank goodness we are not worrying about that sort of thing now!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Empanadas sound great and a lot of fun to experiment with different fillings. I have a friend that has an annual tamale party where the girls get together for a weekend and each person buys the ingredients for a different filling... including some dessert ones. After all are made, they are divided up and each person has a big variety for the freezer.
> ...


My oldest daughter always has a tamale dinner for the family and neighbors on Christmas Eve. The youngest daughter prefers to do the 7 fishes, but that gets mighty pricey. I'm thinking a compromise is in order. I always did a good soup, like Chinese Crabmeat, so that we could put toys together at the magic hour..... Now I think we should just rotate the houses each year.... Variety is the spice of life.... {I like the pumpkin too.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Carol's gifts wrote that her husband does not have to have his esophagus stretched. My husband had that done about 8 years ago & gave him so much relief. Food would now go down without sticking there & making him feel miserable. Also, so glad you now have a good alarm. That is so important and am sure it will be a great relief knowing that DH is safe indoors.


I'm glad it works for some--my fella had to have his done because of the MD, twice, and it didn't last. He's decided he's not doing it again, at least for now. I don't blame him. We'll see how it goes and decide as needed, I suppose.



Dreamweaver said:


> My oldest daughter always has a tamale dinner for the family and neighbors on Christmas Eve. The youngest daughter prefers to do the 7 fishes, but that gets mighty pricey. I'm thinking a compromise is in order. I always did a good soup, like Chinese Crabmeat, so that we could put toys together at the magic hour..... Now I think we should just rotate the houses each year.... Variety is the spice of life.... {I like the pumpkin too.)


What I put in for filling tonight was actually leftover stew from last night: I'd made chicken, carrots, onions, and rice stew. I drained off the liquid (put in the freezer for another soup/stew), added some ground turkey and cooked it until it was done, then filled 'em up. I want to go to the farmer's market and see what kind of fruit's there now (been really thinking about peaches lately).

I've been crocheting lately rather than knitting. The hats are all done, and I'm taking a short break from typing all those up and putting them together. Now I'm trying to work out a small sweater (likely will be toddler size). I've noticed there are lots of patterns for newborns up to about a year or two, but the 3T to about 6 sizes seem sparse, so I'm hoping I can work up some. Then, if GBaby #2 is a girl, I'll be set.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dreamweaver, nice to see you back on the TP. Missed you.
> 
> Flockie


Thanks... Friday nights and week-ends were rather jammed full of stuff the past few weeks. Noce to have a quiet evening for a change.

Love the old vinyls. My last one is probably not that old. I think it was a Willie Nelson. I still have a pretty good collection and they are in great shape because I always just played them once to make a tape and then listened/carried the tape. Ther was a shop in town that was full of old music in every form. I'll have to see if it is still around. It was wonderful for walks down memory lane... Of course, I couldn't walk in there these days. The owner was/is a chain smoker....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

OMG, I get so behind, because I read so slowly, and there are so many things that I have to come back to for copies, etc. I'm just not geared to keep up with it all  

Recipes and cites and notes to catch up on after the weekend. Maybe Sunday. Carry on and I'll get caught up someday. You are all so full of interest for me. Talk soon, and Have fun. Love, all, y'all. dandylion/sue


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Vinyl records! Loved them. Remember if you left them in the car on a hot day how they would curl? My DD bought a bowl at Christmas that was a 45! She couldn't believe I knew what it was. We even did some in the oven when we were tired of that 45 or it got so scratched we couldn't listen to it. I'll have to dig mine out to see if I can figure out my last one. It may be Hooked on Classics. I loved that album. Need to see if there is a CD. My favorite, that I will never part with, or heat in the oven to curl, Beatles White Album! I do have the CD collection of the Beatles, but not really the same as turning up the volume and watching it spin on the player!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> I keep telling myself that no matter what I forget I can always find it in Europe (except vegemite, probably, but wouldn't be taking that anyway!) Not like I'm going to Izbekistan where it might not be so simple to find cotton balls, etc.


Hi Althea enjoy the Guild I am going to not one but 2 footy matches today.
As well as vegemite Tim Tams were desperately sought after by Aussies. 12 years ago some Sainsburys used to get them in and all the Aussies at work would dash off when we knew one had them in stock. I remember getting a desperate urge for a Balfours pasty (available only in South Australia) but my brother conveniently died around them so I flew home and got my pasty fix! Still my favourite pasty, don't think anyone does them quite the same. And Cadbury's chocolate, tastes a lot different- got my Mum to bring over a number of blocks of it- we also had much more variety of fillings etc over here at least then. However for only a short time these shouldn't be a problem. And I never missed the Vegemite either.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Vinyl records! Loved them. Remember if you left them in the car on a hot day how they would curl? My DD bought a bowl at Christmas that was a 45! She couldn't believe I knew what it was. We even did some in the oven when we were tired of that 45 or it got so scratched we couldn't listen to it. I'll have to dig mine out to see if I can figure out my last one. It may be Hooked on Classics. I loved that album. Need to see if there is a CD. My favorite, that I will never part with, or heat in the oven to curl, Beatles White Album! I do have the CD collection of the Beatles, but not really the same as turning up the volume and watching it spin on the player!


haha, I believe I have the Beatles red vinyl album somewhere!!
The vinyls could sure produce the sounds like nothing else ever could or will. So much better than the digital stuff!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

suzannekay said:


> Hey darowil, i am a Dockers fan. Great result last night against the Saints.


I'll see some of the Crows v Greater Western Sydney game. The Saints sure didn't help their cause with their kicking.My team is Central DIstricts known here as the Bulldogs- so I avoid going to AFL games against the Western Bulldogs. After 48 years of yelling at red white and blue bulldogs I can't but help do the same thing when I see the Western Bulldogs on TV. And while I don't particulary care about the AFL I do like to see the SA teams do well.
I used to say if ever I got free tickets to the AFL games I would go and then 3 years ago they started providing a double ticket to one of the Crows and Port power home games so now I usually get to one of each a year. I like to upset my family- I tell them if I was to follow a SA team it would be Port Power because I like their colours. The local Port Adelaide team is the team that everyone loves to hate and this has a flow on effect to the AFL team. I must say though that Centrals are quickly taking over this love to hate from Port because of their great success this century.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Empanadas!! My friend from Argentina made us Empanadas from scratch when we returned from the hospital. Pork filling with peas. We didn't know what to expect. The first bite was over the moon. She has promised us another batch when my white figs are ripe. We'll trade - figs for empanadas.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Hi Dreamweaver--That girl party sure sounds like fun!! My friends has talked about having a "slumber party" for a few friends, but it's on hold now, cause she as well as others have been having health issues.Can' t wait until we can do it. Fred's GS will stay with him for me. Good to see you here on TP. Have a great weekend.


So glad to hear there is a *little* good news on the health front. I know just how stressful it is to not know if Fred gets up. When Gerry was on a particular dug after surgery, he would get up and fully clothed in the middle of the night and think he had somewhere he needed to be.... When I could no longer keep my eyes open, I took his car keys to bed with me so that he couldn't go far.... It only lasted a short time, but I can imagine your relief in finding an aide....

The slumber party sounds like a great idea. There is a yarn store in another town that does a PJ party lock in to knit for charity.... I'vew never done it but think it would be a hoot. I do have a couple friends that make a four hour drive to a crossstitch store and spend the night, or the week-end. We have great fun. I've also gone on a couple bus tour trips with a girlfriend and that is a nice break too. Hope you all are able to have your "stress-less" party soon. (I once rented a cabin with two teachers from DD's school... We each brought a different color of wine and our project of choice. Great way to get ready for the summer .)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Lisa Crafts 62--That sounds great news!! Which means you will probably get to see them more. It is so sad when comflicts between mom and dad's bring a division to either parent and the children. there are sistuations where this is necessary, but for the most part it's because the parent/ or one of the parents is being a---------.Not fair to the children and their tender hearts!! So happy for your son-a girl needs her dad! When my mom remarried i loved my step-father. He was so good to me I never liked calling him ste--I chose to call him Dad. he was good and gave me good memories of teaching me to fish and drive. I miss him-he passed about 15 yrs ago, and I still miss him.


My brother has a stepdaughter that has been in the picture since her teens. She is getting married in June and the first thing she did when she became engaged was give him a pair of cuff links that said "Father of the Bride". It is one of the very few times I have ever seen him choked up. it meant the world to him.

Unless there is a safety issue.... no child should be kept from either parent. I also think that no parent should bad mouth the other... again, unless there is an abusive situation. We all should have the right to form our own opinions and decide what relationships are meaningful to us. That includes kids...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good evening to all, I started out this AM to go to a fiber show, Stitches South, but that got sidelined in a heart beat.
> Dave the pudding sounds great, I will have to hold off on making it until I get more or locate my ramekins.
> Please be aware there is a alert out about a DNS virus changer that has affected millions of computers world wide. There is a fix out there but you have to do it yourself, it is not a auto download. If any one wants more info just post on the blog here and I will put up the web address for the information and the fix.
> Blessings,Martin


Why did your trip get sidelined? The wintery weather? Thanks for the update on the virus....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love all the recipes posted, thanks to all that shared!!! 
It's a sad weekend for us, my youngest son left on Thursday evening for his new home and job. He will be returning tomorrow with some friends to load up his furniture (that is in storage) from what I can understand they forgot to reserve a trailer, so it will take them 2 or 3 trips at least to transport it all. Only a 2 1/2 hr drive so not terribly expensive to make the trips. It is so quiet without him here, not looking forward to cooking without him either. We've been having such fun discovering new recipes and experimenting with sauces that I never heard of! But he has an excellent new job with a computer software company, lots of chance for advancement. He will be performing with his college jazz band again and has been asked to join the concert band also. I'm excited about his new beginnings, but feel a bit lost without him already... His comment when he left was hey Mom, now you can turn my room into a huge yarn stash area... gotta love that kid ;-)


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :lol: LorrieKennedy-Hello-good to see you on the Tp. I see you alot on Forum. I haven't been able to read much lately with all the Drs. appt. But nice to see you here Hope to see you more often. What have you made lately?


Hi, nice to be here, thank you,...right now im crocheting baby seals


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is hard when they leave and 2 1/2 hours isn't "drop-in" close but it is wehre he belongs at this part of his life. It *is* close enough to come home for holidays and special occasions..... (When first DD moved out, her room because my sewing room... IMMEDIATELY.) I've since outgrown it but it was great to have a room that let me shut the door on the mess, when needed. I'm picturing cubbies of yarn sorted by color on one wall and a a comfy chair........ Enjoy..


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: Martin-could youplease post the site for the virus check?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is hard when they leave and 2 1/2 hours isn't "drop-in" close but it is wehre he belongs at this part of his life. It *is* close enough to come home for holidays and special occasions..... (When first DD moved out, her room because my sewing room... IMMEDIATELY.) I've since outgrown it but it was great to have a room that let me shut the door on the mess, when needed. I'm picturing cubbies of yarn sorted by color on one wall and a a comfy chair........ Enjoy..


Won't be a comfy chair, but will have a nice daybed and yes, I have a section of cubbies already, plans to purchase at least one more, (maybe 2) :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Vinyl records! Loved them. Remember if you left them in the car on a hot day how they would curl? My DD bought a bowl at Christmas that was a 45! She couldn't believe I knew what it was.


Someone gave us a 33 1/3 album that had been made into a bowl. It's interesting--maybe I can use it for a yarn bowl? I'm trying to talk my daddy (who is an awesome woodworker) to make me a yarn bowl. Mother says he'll do it for me if I can ever get him started on it! Ha ha. I know he's really busy but that is something I'd definitely treasure.

I have NO idea what the last vinyl record I bought was...probably Journey or Styx, since those were the two I listened to most. No, it may have been Tom Petty. Wow, what a challenging question!

I've got about 2" worth of what I hope will be the bottom of a cardigan for a little girl. I'll sign off for the night now and work on it a bit longer; tomorrow is the Earth Day celebration at his work, so DD and I will probably go up there after I'm done with work around lunchtime. He says he's buying us dinner after if we go, so why not?

Have a good night/morning/afternoon, wherever you are, and I'll catch up again when I can.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Marianne818- So glad to hear from you. I imagine how lonely it is for you'good thing it is only 2 1/2 hrs away. He's blessed to even have a job in these days. I feel so bad for those families that are having to struggle while looking for work. I guess you read about the latest news about Fred. we are so glad-it's been since the end of October when this all started. It's a welcome relief. Isit hot there yet. Our winter finally came! At least it feels like that. Hopefully you'll get to enjoy your new found craft room! Take a nice chair in there and just relax and have peace and quiet. I'll be praying for you and your mom.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody

Dave, I do not remember the last vinyl record I bought. I do remember the first I made my father buy. It was Jethro Tull's Thick as a Brick. When dad first heard it he just looked at me with a silly smile and a face that said "My daughter is mad."


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Great receipt Dave I can't wait to try it! Happy Friday everyone! What a long week (I knew it would be ) the first week back from Spring Vacation is always long. I can't believe I may even make the first page.
> ...


As a matter of fact in a week and a half we will be starting 3 weeks of testing for the 3rd, 4th , and 5th graders. So they know they are down to crunch time.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa Crafts 62--That sounds great news!! Which means you will probably get to see them more. It is so sad when comflicts between mom and dad's bring a division to either parent and the children. there are sistuations where this is necessary, but for the most part it's because the parent/ or one of the parents is being a---------.Not fair to the children and their tender hearts!! So happy for your son-a girl needs her dad! When my mom remarried i loved my step-father. He was so good to me I never liked calling him ste--I chose to call him Dad. he was good and gave me good memories of teaching me to fish and drive. I miss him-he passed about 15 yrs ago, and I still miss him.
> ...


Sweet story! I bet your brother was a great dad to her.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well there is good new and bad news! Hobo remains lost. 
A friend however referred a friend who rescues dogs and she had a female, purported to be chihuahua, that appears to have recently had puppies. but had been noted by animal control to be all over the streets of Hawthorne over several wks. She was taken to a foster home where there were five dogs and many cats and fit right in with the active family, although has not adapted to the cats and kittens. So they could not keep her. They named her"Lola" The dog is very hungry for attention and needs constant petting. She brought Lola to me today. She is a very heavy dog approximately 25-26 inc at the withers so I doubt any chihuahua background. She reminds me of bisenji type and size. I hope she will adapt to my household. Currently she is whining a great deal. I still entertain hopes of "Hobo" returning. So I once again have rescued an animal to share my home and love with. Marlark Marge/.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is great, Marge, hope all works out well with Lola, I suspect she will eat more than little 'hobo'!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

"Whatever Lola wants..." It sounds like she has found it... a loving home... Sorry to hear that Hobo has not been found. Hoping someone has taken him in and just has not attempted to find his home.... Hate that he isn't with you, but hope he is safe...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well there is good new and bad news! Hobo remains lost.
> A friend however referred a friend who rescues dogs and she had a female, purported to be chihuahua, that appears to have recently had puppies. but had been noted by animal control to be all over the streets of Hawthorne over several wks. She was taken to a foster home where there were five dogs and many cats and fit right in with the active family, although has not adapted to the cats and kittens. So they could not keep her. They named her"Lola" The dog is very hungry for attention and needs constant petting. She brought Lola to me today. She is a very heavy dog approximately 25-26 inc at the withers so I doubt any chihuahua background. She reminds me of bisenji type and size. I hope she will adapt to my household. Currently she is whining a great deal. I still entertain hopes of "Hobo" returning. So I once again have rescued an animal to share my home and love with. Marlark Marge/.


Glad to hear this, still will keep a good thought that Hobo is safe wherever that little rascal is!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

I will keep hope with you that Hobo returns and I welcome Lola to our family.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Marge, Lola will have a place in your heart in no time. Even when one of our furry friends leave us for whatever reason we still have the joy that they gave us while they were here.

Jinx, are the Colorado Avalanche still in the running?? I was glad to see you here after chatting with you elsewhere!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Good morning Nana J, and all Aussies and New Zealanders. G'day/evening to all across the pond. It's just after 9 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and off to my knitting guild meeting this afternoon. Last one before I leave for Europe in 2 weeks' time. Starting to get excited now. Throwing things in the general direction of the suitcase as I think of them - making a list and checking it twice +++++ - nothing obsessional about me! I keep telling myself that no matter what I forget I can always find it in Europe (except vegemite, probably, but wouldn't be taking that anyway!) Not like I'm going to Izbekistan where it might not be so simple to find cotton balls, etc. My knitting project is already packed, a simple scarf using Noro silk garden sports weight yarn. If the airline (Malaysian) confiscates my bamboo needles I'll have another pair in my suitcase and a book to read on the flight, so at least I have my flight entertainment sorted. I'll think about clothes to take next week. Dave, how's the weather in London looking at present? No doubt I'll need to pack for four seasons. My cooking over the next couple of weeks will consist of making do with what's in the freezer at the moment and clearing out the fridge so that I can turn the electricity off while I'm away. Hope all TPers have a great day. I'll check back in tomorrow.


I hope you have a big suitcase, the long-range forecasts are ]changeable'! We've had a week of heavy showers, some thundery, another week at least is in store. Some forecasts predict a month of rain, others that it will dry up in May.

Don't forget an umbrella!

Winter woolies!

Snow shoes!

It's Britain and there are lots of Bank Holidays ahead, rain is almost guaranteed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

suzannekay said:


> Hi Dave, I have copied your recipe into my favorites book to try soon, I live in a caravan, just wandering around Australia so quick tasty different recipes are welcome.


It's certainly an easy one to make, I hope you enjoy it. I could really wandering around in a caravan, I'm looking forward to down-sizing.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello Everybody, nice to be back on the TP, I got lost last week & kept looking at the previous week & wondering why no-one was posting. Then today I realised, Duh!... so I had umpteen pages to read to catch up.
> Dave, I will be celebrating St. George's Day- I won a picnic cloth which was a large Union Jack in the raffle tonight so I have no excuse. Mind you, the weather doesn't look too promising for picnics this week, may have to be an indoor one.
> 
> Tessa.


Lucky you, I hope the weather clears up a bit. I'm sure you'll have fun, whatever the weather!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Dave, I do not remember the last vinyl record I bought. I do remember the first I made my father buy. It was Jethro Tull's Thick as a Brick. When dad first heard it he just looked at me with a silly smile and a face that said "My daughter is mad."


My first record purchase was Sandie Shaw singing _Puppet on a String_ and the song still sounds as fresh as when she won the Eurovision Song Contest in 1967.

I love _Eurovision_ and it's only five weeks away, I'd better set about designing an egg cosy to celebrate the Baku extravaganza!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last vinyl record I bought was an Alice Copper.


I purchased a media cabinet and unfortunately I didn't do my homework and the cabinet will hold only the receiver, dvd player, cd player and some cds. But I have a 35 year old turntable and literally hundreds of lps. I don't know what to do with the turntable and lps. They really don't get listened to. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how I would go about selling that stuff?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

And good morning, late afternoon or evening to all my fellow KPers. Went for a car ride this afternoon. The weather was really strange. Here at my home it was sunny, a bit chilly. Exactly one mile away it was cloudy and then as I drove a bit further it was downright foggy, had to turn on the windshield wipers. Went to the marina and on the way back it was the same but in reverse. Strange.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Last vinyl record I bought was an Alice Copper.
> ...


It depends on what records you have, many of the older records will be collectable and could be quite valuable. A good way to get some kind of idea is to look on ebay and see what particular titlesare selling for, that would be an absolute minimum value.

Rare records can fetch a lot of money at auction. It might be a good idea to produce an inventory and send it to a couple of auction houses to see what they advise. The larger houses have specialist auctioneers who understand the market.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 20th April 2012 and time for me to start another Tea Party. This weekend the petrolhead action comes from the Bahrain International Circuit in Sakhir, where it's 1:00 a.m.
> 
> ...


good morning...let us not forget today 21st is the birthday of our dear Queen...God bless her!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> good morning...let us not forget today 21st is the birthday of our dear Queen...God bless her!


Indeed! 86 and still working hard for us, her stamina and devotion to duty is amazing!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gingerbread crumble-topped baby doughnuts
April 21, 2012 By Claire 2 Comments

Gingerbread baby doughnuts

makes 48 teeny tiny doughnuts or 8 full-sized doughnuts

1 cup flour
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground cloves
Pinch of nutmeg
1/4 cup milk
2 tbsp molasses or golden syrup
2 tbsp sour cream (I used yoghurt)
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 tbsp butter, melted and cool
For glaze
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tbsp water
For crumble topping
2 tbsp brown sugar
2 tbsp flour
1 tbsp butter, room temperature

Pre-heat the oven to 160C fan-forced (350 worked for me) and spray the doughnut tin with spray oil.

In a large bowl, sift in all the dry ingredients and stir them together.

Add the milk, sour cream/yoghurt, golden syrup, egg and butter and mix it together with a wooden spoon until just combined. Just like muffins, you dont want to over-stir the batter.

Spoon it into the doughnut holes so they are 2/3 full.

Bake the doughnuts for 5-7 minutes or until they are baked through. They will bounce back when you give them a little press when theyre done.

Leave them in the tin to cool for 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Get the topping ready by mixing the sugar and water together.

In another bowl, rub the sugar, flour and butter together until it forms a crumble.

Dip the doughnuts into the glaze and then dip them in the crumble topping.

Leave them to set on the wire rack before transferring to an air-tight container.

They taste best after a little heating. 

Found this recipe this morning, thought I would share, it isn't mine of course but I have made these several times. I'm expecting several young men to be helping my son today so thought I'd load up with goodies for them.

Fan-forced oven is also known as a convection oven. I have a counter top model and LOVE it..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :roll: myfanwy--We have had winter type temperatures the last several days. It was in the 40's most of the day today. We are suppose to be in Spring, but you sure can't tell it. Hope your weekend is quieter than the last few has been for you.
> ...


The weather sure has been strange lately. We had frost a couple nights, I'm glad I didn't put my tomatoes and papers out yet. My tulips are starting to come up. The first one this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


and the daffodils in the background? how lovely to have the bulbs in a meadow!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Marianne818- So glad to hear from you. I imagine how lonely it is for you'good thing it is only 2 1/2 hrs away. He's blessed to even have a job in these days. I feel so bad for those families that are having to struggle while looking for work. I guess you read about the latest news about Fred. we are so glad-it's been since the end of October when this all started. It's a welcome relief. Isit hot there yet. Our winter finally came! At least it feels like that. Hopefully you'll get to enjoy your new found craft room! Take a nice chair in there and just relax and have peace and quiet. I'll be praying for you and your mom.


Wonderful news about Fred :thumbup: It's been a whirlwind week here...but it's about done, hopefully this next week will be much calmer! Keeping you and yours in our prayers...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am past [well past] my usual bed time, and as tomorrow [Sunday] will be busy I had better go and rest. Good night all!!...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The weather sure has been strange lately. We had frost a couple nights, I'm glad I didn't put my tomatoes and papers out yet. My tulips are starting to come up. The first one this year.[/quote]

and the daffodils in the background? how lovely to have the bulbs in a meadow![/quote]

Yes, I have a hill that I thought would look nice if I just planted bulbs and let them multiply. It is a fair distance from the house so the daffodils don't bother my allergies too badly.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marge, It is a pity about Hobo, I wouldn't give up on him yet though. It's good that you have a new pet to love who will appreciate your kindness. Can we see a picture of her soon?

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Vinyl records! Loved them. Remember if you left them in the car on a hot day how they would curl? My DD bought a bowl at Christmas that was a 45! She couldn't believe I knew what it was. We even did some in the oven when we were tired of that 45 or it got so scratched we couldn't listen to it. I'll have to dig mine out to see if I can figure out my last one. It may be Hooked on Classics. I loved that album. Need to see if there is a CD. My favorite, that I will never part with, or heat in the oven to curl, Beatles White Album! I do have the CD collection of the Beatles, but not really the same as turning up the volume and watching it spin on the player!
> ...


I couldn't agree more, nothing sounds as good to my ears as my vinyls. 
Tessa


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Greetings from Montreal.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The weather sure has been strange lately. We had frost a couple nights, I'm glad I didn't put my tomatoes and papers out yet. My tulips are starting to come up. The first one this year.


It's become really chilly here too, no frosts in the centre of London, but up on the hills there has been a touch of ground frost a couple of nights this week.

Your meadow looks lovely, I'm very fond of tulips, they're very elegant.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Dave, it is beautiful here in Southern California where I am up and ready to go for a 5:00 am Pilates workout. Your recipes as always sound just delicious!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, I think my first vinyl was Elvis singing Blue Moon, but it could have been Tommy Steele. The last two I bought on the same day, Sibelius' 5th. Symphony and Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto. I think I may have matured slightly, but I still love the old stuff and modern jazz as it was a few years ago. It's a bit too modern now.
I always watch the Eurovision Song Contest, It's a great favourite with my DDs too, but we all agree it isn't the same without Terry Wogan.
The Queen does a fantastic job & is an example to us all.

Tessa.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The weather sure has been strange lately. We had frost a couple nights, I'm glad I didn't put my tomatoes and papers out yet. My tulips are starting to come up. The first one this year.
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's the empanada dough recipe! Tonight I'm filling them with chicken/turkey, onion, garlic and rice mixture (yesterday's leftovers with ground turkey added in).
> 
> Thanks for this! My DH lived in Denver, CO, for 2 years before I met him in VT (we were raised about 15 miles from each other in PA and now live about 1/2 way between his childhood home and mine). He often gets cravings for any food of Mexican origin.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren, I love the look of your meadow, does it have any more flowers to come? I have a bit of garden where the fruit trees grow which I am encouraging to produce wild flowers. At the moment it is full of bluebells and primroses, with just a few daffs left. The problem is the grass grows so fast and I get moaned at because I won't let anyone cut it until the flowers have seeded. It gives me such pleasure until the roses flower.

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all, our weather seems to have turned. Although there hasn't a huge amount of rain according the weather site it hardly stopped all afternoon. And the temperature has dropped- have needed to put on a jumper and although my heavy footy one is more than I need inside it was needed out. Came back from the footy games (won both games) very damp. Normally I knit at the footy but not today because of the rain- out for about 6 hours and not a stitch done.
Marge I hope a new dog helps you adjust if Hobo doesn't return- wonder how they go together if he does return?.
Great that Fred is better currently- that alarm sounds like it will help you relax which is so important.
No idea what the last LP I got was. My husband put all mine onto a USB which was good- but now that I have an apple it seems to only want to play one track at a time and I haven't worked out if I can do anything about it. Should ask my DD or SIL. They have apples as well and will be able to work it put I should think, but tying them down for any length of time is difficult. They are currently in Auckland en route to Fiji for a wedding.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

My first vinyl was the Beach Boys All Summer Long album. Boy did it ever get a work out and it is still good!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Your spring flower pictures are beautiful! I think the spring flowers are what I miss most living in the desert. This weekend we are going to hit 100 degrees F . It's too early for those triple digits!!! May have to head north to Flagstaff for a couple days. They just had snow last week! Flagstaff is only 1 1/2 hours away which is a wonderful escape when the temps rise here in the valley.
I did get some tree trimming help this week from my neighbors. Thought I would include a picture.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Your spring flower pictures are beautiful! I think the spring flowers are what I miss most living in the desert. This weekend we are going to hit 100 degrees F . It's too early for those triple digits!!! May have to head north to Flagstaff for a couple days. They just had snow last week! Flagstaff is only 1 1/2 hours away which is a wonderful escape when the temps rise here in the valley.
> I did get some tree trimming help this week from my neighbors. Thought I would include a picture.


Lovely picture. I would miss spring flowers too if I ever moved to the dessert.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Actually this is a better picture. It shows how tenacious these little guys are.  They actually do keep the lower branches trimmed!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana, what a perfect tulip!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Actually this is a better picture. It shows how tenacious these little guys are.  They actually do keep the lower branches trimmed!


It is nice not to have to trim lower branches. My goats keep mine trimmed sometimes too much.

Thank you, I love tulips they brighten up the spring.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Dave, it is beautiful here in Southern California where I am up and ready to go for a 5:00 am Pilates workout. Your recipes as always sound just delicious!


Enjoy the sunshine, it started out bright in London, now it's dull, grey and overcast with rain on the way. California is very tempting from where I am.

Hope you enjoy the simple pudding, it's a good one!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, I think my first vinyl was Elvis singing Blue Moon, but it could have been Tommy Steele. The last two I bought on the same day, Sibelius' 5th. Symphony and Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto. I think I may have matured slightly, but I still love the old stuff and modern jazz as it was a few years ago. It's a bit too modern now.
> I always watch the Eurovision Song Contest, It's a great favourite with my DDs too, but we all agree it isn't the same without Terry Wogan.
> The Queen does a fantastic job & is an example to us all.
> 
> Tessa.


Isn't it great to wander down _Memory Lane_? I think that's the great thing about the day, it reminds us all of the simple pleasure of flicking through a record collection.

We're really looking forward to _Eurovision_ this year, Azerbaijan is determined to put on a glitzy affair.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> My first vinyl was the Beach Boys All Summer Long album. Boy did it ever get a work out and it is still good!


It's great to remember our youth, everything was so colourful!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Actually this is a better picture. It shows how tenacious these little guys are.  They actually do keep the lower branches trimmed!


Cool pic!

Dave


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I would love to have a couple goats. My sister had two goats when she lived in Telluride. They were so cool! She named them Jacques and Pierre. So cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I would love to have a couple goats. My sister had two goats when she lived in Telluride. They were so cool! She named them Jacques and Pierre. So cute.


Goats are fun to have, only problem is they like my garden as much as I do.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That's the same problem we have with the jack rabbits and javelinas. They also eat all the good stuff especially the new growth. At least the coyotes are not vegans. Plants are safe but rodents are not.


NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have a couple goats. My sister had two goats when she lived in Telluride. They were so cool! She named them Jacques and Pierre. So cute.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave I have no idea what the first record I bought was, I still have stacks and stacks of 45's and when I moved my oldest son took 5 boxes (not huge, but still very heavy) home with him, I still have enough to fill the bottom row of a 5' bookcase :shock: I have a turntable that hooks into my computer, have copied quite a few onto cd's but I am really in process of downloading them all to thumb drives, (son is doing the same for me with those he took home) I want to preserve the music, the crackle and pops of the white noise while the record plays, just can't beat the sound. I know digital is soo much more precise and so on.. but to me nothing beats a good old vinyl spinning! (I have most of the Beatle's albums and 4 have never been opened including a Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club and an autographed copy of Elvis's last album never opened)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Nana J, and all Aussies and New Zealanders. G'day/evening to all across the pond. It's just after 9 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and off to my knitting guild meeting this afternoon. Last one before I leave for Europe in 2 weeks' time. Starting to get excited now. Throwing things in the general direction of the suitcase as I think of them - making a list and checking it twice +++++ - nothing obsessional about me! I keep telling myself that no matter what I forget I can always find it in Europe (except vegemite, probably, but wouldn't be taking that anyway!) Not like I'm going to Izbekistan where it might not be so simple to find cotton balls, etc. My knitting project is already packed, a simple scarf using Noro silk garden sports weight yarn. If the airline (Malaysian) confiscates my bamboo needles I'll have another pair in my suitcase and a book to read on the flight, so at least I have my flight entertainment sorted. I'll think about clothes to take next week. Dave, how's the weather in London looking at present? No doubt I'll need to pack for four seasons. My cooking over the next couple of weeks will consist of making do with what's in the freezer at the moment and clearing out the fridge so that I can turn the electricity off while I'm away. Hope all TPers have a great day. I'll check back in tomorrow.
> ...


I was amazed that Manchester in January was so warm. After taking a winter coat the first year, the next time I went I was fine with a sweatshirt and unlined windbreaker.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Our tulips have just gotten over with. Lilacs are gorgeous, early.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Our lilacs aren't out yet. It will be a couple more weeks, They are usually out nicely the week before Mother's day.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning from the USA - Minnesota - where I woke up to beautiful morning sunshine & birds singing & now, less than an hour later, it looks like rain & even the birds have gone back to bed. The last record I bought was the soundtrack to The Color Purple, one of my favorite movies. Even the record itself is purple. It's such a cool record that years ago a guest in my home tried to abscond with the record. He claimed he had tried to find it & was unsuccessful but, he didn't get my copy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is an easy way to cook corn on the cob!! I've done it several times, I usually do 2 ears at a time, comes out so clean and no muss, no fuss!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't mention the first record I bought; it was the Chances Are album by Johnny Mathis back in the late '50's when I was in high school. I also bought the I Left My Heart In San Francisco album by Tony Bennett around the same time. Isn't it wonderful that both of these singers are still alive & seem to be going strong?


blavell said:


> Good morning from the USA - Minnesota - where I woke up to beautiful morning sunshine & birds singing & now, less than an hour later, it looks like rain & even the birds have gone back to bed. The last record I bought was the soundtrack to The Color Purple, one of my favorite movies. Even the record itself is purple. It's such a cool record that years ago a guest in my home tried to abscond with the record. He claimed he had tried to find it & was unsuccessful but, he didn't get my copy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_This is the voice of The Mysterons, we know that you can hear us Earthmen. We have studied your culture and infiltrated your households, your dining rooms are now under our control._

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75940-1.html#1394399


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

S.I.G.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75939-1.html#1394397

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The first record [vinyl] that I bought was Pernell Roberts singing various songs. It was marketed with a photo of him so it looked more like it was Adam, and now I can't recall the name of the western, and at 14 I had a crush on him.
My second was a recording of Sibelius Violin Concerto.
I lost track of all my records when I moved from Christchurch to Auckland - a long sad story...

'Bonanza'...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow....the last record I bought? You are really asking for some serious cobweb cleaning! My husband thinks his was an album by The Who......mine might have been Jesus Christ Superstar....not really sure though. I know we do still have a few albums we just couldn't part with...but no machine to play them on!  

It's Saturday morning on the southern shores of Lake Erie....a very grey and COLD day! Yesterday was in the 70s (deg. F); right now it's 43 deg. F. Quite a change! I think it is an indoor day, by the fire. My cousin is coming for dinner, so I'm hoping I can stand the heat in the kitchen  . Maybe I'll be able to keep up with the TP this weekend....maybe.

Happy weekend to all...have some fun and stay cozy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _This is the voice of The Mysterons, we know that you can hear us Earthmen. We have studied your culture and infiltrated your households, your dining rooms are now under our control._
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75940-1.html#1394399


That is cute, love the egg cosy as well. These are a must for the #1 son. His girls will love them too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > _This is the voice of The Mysterons, we know that you can hear us Earthmen. We have studied your culture and infiltrated your households, your dining rooms are now under our control._
> ...


Thank you, I'm glad you like them. Sorry about all the ends to weave in, I tried to keep the number of colours to a minimum.

I hope they're a hit!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have some patterns to make little trinkets to put on gifts. i was thinking of wrapping everything in white tissue this year - which will make the knitted stuff show up. write now i am knitting "box" covers. when you have the styrofoam square in the knitted box with the top sewn down - and yarn tie and ribbon and you have a little gift box - i thought three or four in diffenent sizes would look nice dangling on a gift. i have some different patterns - just thoughit i would see what they looked like. i would like to knit a shawl for my oldest daughter - heidi wants a afghan using the easy mistake stitch six blocks wide and by 8 long. i want tp use solid colors - no repeat in color - knit in one piece - thinking of #8 needles.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Okay, Sam.....what we need now are pictures! These sound interesting, but I can't quite "see" it. Put your knitting next to any puppies you have left to take the picture...giving us a "2fer"!  
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have some patterns to make little trinkets to put on gifts. i was thinking of wrapping everything in white tissue this year - which will make the knitted stuff show up. write now i am knitting "box" covers. when you have the styrofoam square in the knitted box with the top sewn down - and yarn tie and ribbon and you have a little gift box - i thought three or four in diffenent sizes would look nice dangling on a gift. i have some different patterns - just thoughit i would see what they looked like. i would like to knit a shawl for my oldest daughter - heidi wants a afghan using the easy mistake stitch six blocks wide and by 8 long. i want tp use solid colors - no repeat in color - knit in one piece - thinking of #8 needles.
> ...


I agree pictures are needed.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

My second week on the Tea Party. I have many lovely memories of my Grandmother making home made pudding (she said Pudin" and I have the recipe.

Dave, I need to ask a question of you and some others I notice you spell a word receipt and we spell it recipe. I was wondering if that is not just older styled English spelling. Hopefully, you don't take offense to my questioning. I am just interested. Differences in languages are interesting, I think. There is no right or wrong just differences. 

It was so many years ago that I bought a vinyl but I don't remember what it was for sure. I still have them all in the bottom of the china cupboard here in the day room of my little cottage here in McQueeney, Texas. 

I do have the recipe of my Grandmother's banana pudding would you all be interested. It is from scratch as we say not a mix. I even have it in Spanish I think as I am trying to learn Spanish. 

My 91 yr old Mother needs to have assistance sometimes during the night by a provider and I will be moving her next week end to a two bedroom apartment so she can still have her independence and be able to accomodate her provider to spend the night. I will do her outside flowers for her small bed next to the front door and her lenai with all the pots filled with impatiens a flower that lasts well with our 9 months of summer in South Central Texas. he he. Take care you all.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Joe, never bother to ask if we are interested in a recipe. Just save yourself some time and go ahead and post it. We are all food fans here! If you don't post it, Sam will remind you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

These sound fantastic! We have a houseguest this weekend, my best friend from when we lived in California who's made a special trip to help celebrate my mom's 89th birthday. Diane's still in bed, DH has gone to make a Home Depot run, and I think I can get these done before he gets back. Don't have a donut pan of any kind but I think the mini-muffin tins should work, and I have all the ingredients! 

It's nearly the end of the semester here and I've had little time for KP :-( but just 2 more weeks and I'm free. It's hot already, predicted to hit 100 later this week - guess I'll be spending more time indoors reading and knitting.



Marianne818 said:


> Gingerbread crumble-topped baby doughnuts
> April 21, 2012 By Claire 2 Comments
> 
> Gingerbread baby doughnuts
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> My second week on the Tea Party. I have many lovely memories of my Grandmother making home made pudding (she said Pudin" and I have the recipe.
> 
> Dave, I need to ask a question of you and some others I notice you spell a word receipt and we spell it recipe. I was wondering if that is not just older styled English spelling. Hopefully, you don't take offense to my questioning. I  am just interested. Differences in languages are interesting, I think. There is no right or wrong just differences.
> 
> ...


'Receipt' is the original word and dates back to the court of Richard II, 'recipe' only arrived in the early seventeenth century. For many years the two were interchangeable, but during the industrial revolution, the older 'receipt' came to be used secifically for food, whilst 'recipe' could apply to anything from medicines to smelting an alloy. After WWII, 'recipe' started to be commonly used for food again, but since I was brought up by Victorians and Edwardians, I grew up with 'receipt'.

Given the cyclical nature of language I can't see any point in changing!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Your spring flower pictures are beautiful! I think the spring flowers are what I miss most living in the desert. This weekend we are going to hit 100 degrees F . It's too early for those triple digits!!! May have to head north to Flagstaff for a couple days. They just had snow last week! Flagstaff is only 1 1/2 hours away which is a wonderful escape when the temps rise here in the valley.
> I did get some tree trimming help this week from my neighbors. Thought I would include a picture.


Oh, I love the rabbit! (As long as he's not in my veggie garden :lol: ). Yes, it is way too early for those triple digits, though I saw a report that we'd be back into the 80s for a few days in a week or so. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Banana pudding sounds good, I'm sure everybody would love it if you'd share.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Banana pudding sounds good, I'm sure everybody would love it if you'd share.
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Banana pudding sounds good, I'm sure everybody would love it if you'd share.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I remember my first album....Johnny Mathis...I can see the cover's picture, but not the name.....maybe "Chances Are..."?
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bellestarr, they are beautiful pictures! I saved the middle picture onto my desktop. Do you know the name of this cacti?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


Love the pictures.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf...missed the rabbit on the first look! Cute! Do they cause many problems?
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


Great photos, I love cactii, thank you so much for posting them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I remember my first album....Johnny Mathis...I can see the cover's picture, but not the name.....maybe "Chances Are..."?
> Carol (IL)


Isn't it good to remember these things?

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes, I have a hill that I thought would look nice if I just planted bulbs and let them multiply. It is a fair distance from the house so the daffodils don't bother my allergies too badly.


When we first moved to our farm (my parents still live there), we had a hillside covered in tiger lilies and daffodils; I suspect the original occupant had planted them along the edge of the yard and they just spread out over the years. I loved running through those!



bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


We have some tulips in our yard that have already come and gone (they must bloom before it gets too hot). The cacti are not blooming yet, but when they do, it's simply riotous and I love it. One thing I really, really miss are lightning bugs (fireflies). The first summer I went back home, I was sitting talking to someone and saw them in a field--I just jumped up and ran to hang over the fence to watch them.  I hope to see some this year, too.

We are supposed to hit 80 degrees today--finally! It's been turning off chilly and windy so many days that I began to think it would never get warm. So I'm looking forward to being outside today a bit and spending some time in the sunshine. I'm hoping to get some good pictures; we'll see how that goes. It's the Earth Day celebration at the state monument, which should be fun. First, though, I have to get a little work done, so I'll check back in as I can.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Dori Sage--Ahh-Good Morning. You made me wish I was there by the description you gave about driving to the marina. I could just see the California coast line , the pacific ocean, and although it was chilly the fresh ocean breeze. Now I have to come back to reality!! I'm still in Illinois. That's another thing I like about the TP-it takes us to places we aren't able to physically go, but can by others description!! About the fog-when we went to see the 9/11 memorial in Shanksville, Pa.-it was clear as we drove into the site.By the time we got parked the fog was so heavy you could not see across the field. There about one hour-then as we went to leave it cleared up. Very appropriate for the memorial site. Sad but interesting! If you're in the area, it is well worth going to. Bless all those families who lost loved ones.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :-D Nanajay--Tell her Happy Birthday for me. I tried to call but could not get thru!!HAHA. No seriously, she has really been strong thru all the difficult sistuations brought before her. May GOD Bless the Queen!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all, to those of you who are concerned about losing your internet service in July. Please go to
http://www.dcwg.org/ scroll to the third paragraph "How can I protect myself" and follow the simple directions of "click here" and it will tell you if you are infected, if you are not then you are through.
Dreamweaver my trip was cut short due to a death in the family.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Last vinyl purchased--Innervisions by Stevie Wonder from our fabulous Portland record shop Music Millenium in 1973 or 4.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: NanaCaren--Beautiful tulip! My dau-in -law has lots of tulips in their yard. I love tulips. We had frost last night! This is sure strange weather. Our large tree(bush) not sure what it is-did not hardly bloom as it normally does. I'm sure its the weather. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: NanaCaren--Beautiful tulip! My dau-in -law has lots of tulips in their yard. I love tulips. We had frost last night! This is sure strange weather. Our large tree(bush) not sure what it is-did not hardly bloom as it normally does. I'm sure its the weather. Have a great weekend!!


Thank you. In about a week There should be lots of tulips. I was worried with the warm winter that I wouldn't have any this year.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  :wink: Mamiepool--What a delightful avatar!! Just makes me want to get outside and enjoy the sunshine. IF we only have some! Maybe this afternoon it will be warm enough for Fred and I to take a walk up the street. Of course I will be pushing him in the companion chair. that makes my heart pump harder, better exercise, and we both get the fresh air!! Thanks again-tht was beautiful.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: darowil-Thanks for your kind words. Believe me that alarm is God-sent. It reliefs alot of worry. What is a footy? Is that a sport? Just curious-trying to learn about all cultures-makes life interesting. Have a great weekend.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :roll: Pontuf--Thanks for the picture. Cute big rabbit!! A 100 degree is hot to me. Is it a dry heat or humid heat?


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Last vinyl records purchased: Beethoven boxed sets, symphonies, string quartets, and piano sonatas. It worked out to about $1 per record. Found them in a 2nd hand shop, and could barely carry them home....about 6 blocks. Perfect for my teaching studio, as many children have never seen or heard a record.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Last vinyl records purchased: Beethoven boxed sets, symphonies, string quartets, and piano sonatas. It worked out to about $1 per record. Found them in a 2nd hand shop, and could barely carry them home....about 6 blocks. Perfect for my teaching studio, as many children have never seen or heard a record.


Once when my son was little, I was going through my old records. I pulled one out of the sleeve to check its condition. When he saw it, his eyes got big and he said, "Whoa, Mom, that is a humongous CD!" I felt really old having to explain to him what it really was. Now, it seems, vinyl is coming back, though!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818--I was fortunate to see Elvis in concert at Christmas time 9 months before he passed away the next August. My sister in law gave me my brother's tiket since he did not want to go with a bunch of women!! We had wonderful seats. He was quite the performer-I went away adn said the king is alive and well! King of rock and roll that is. I remember as a young teenager-Love Me Tender-You Ain't Nuthin But A Hound Dog, Blue Christmas, Fools Rush In--ahh how great a voice he was. Once passing thru Memphis my GD and I were going to stop-the gates were closed, so we just pulled alongside the street and gazed at the mansion. shame to lose such a great singer so young;same as Whitney Houston-another fabulous singer. Oh yes, we can not forget Dave Clark!! What an American Icon. I remember as a teenager I would have my favorite couples on the Philadelphia American Band Stand Program. Loved that Program. He always had a strong determination, and beautiful natural smile. May God comfort his children during this time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


Oh yes. Lovely! The palo verde does resemble forsythia. We must post the saguaro flowers when they bloom in May!


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I love this site. Aside from the amazing craft that everyone has, people share so many tidbits of their lives. Everything is an inspiration and motivates us to attempt more complex patterns and tasks. I plan to make your pudding. I was in North Carolina and strawberry season was in full swing. I brought back tons of strawberries and made lots of delicious jam. Thank you so much. Sounds like a wonderful Sunday breakfast.


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

Bonaza was the program.... With Loren Greene, Michael Landon....


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Marianne818--Very interesting about the corn. I email it and shared it on my FB. I can do this (the site makes it easy to do), why,oh why can't I post pictures as easy?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: blavel--Oh yes, I LOVED JOHNNY MATHIS!! I believe he sang a song (?) The Twelth of November. You remember how there were full page pictures in TeenMagazines of the favorite singers? Well, Johnny Mathis picture was in one. I took it out and hung it on my wall along with the others. My dad about had a fit and told me I had to take it down. How sad. He was not necessarily a predigious person, but I guess it was the times-early 60's. MY ALL TIME FAVORITE WAS PAUL ANKA!!What a dreamboat-I fantasied about marring him one day!!HAHA. I still think he is a dreamboat!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What is a donut pan? What does it look like? What's a substitute?
Carol (IL)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: JoeP-What a great idea, and kind thing to do for your mother. It means so much too them to maintain their independence as long as possible. Even with all the health issues my DH (Fred) has -I still try to let him do things first, before I do it for him. He can snap his western shirts, but have a hard time with buttons. If I let him so too long trying to do it, he gets sad that he can't-it's a fine line. I still get him out for rides or walks in his companion chair to stay in touch. Welcome to the TP by the way. I saw when you started, but was going thru ER visits and hospitaliation with my DH. I'm sure you will find this very fun, interesting, encouraging. Dave and Sam do a great job keeping it going.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bellestarr....gorgeous! How long do the blooms last? That's my one complaint about Spring...the flowers & flowering trees are spectacular...but only last a few days! Lilacs are the best....they at least last a couple of weeks. All others are so fickle! Even my lovely magnolia trees.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my first album....Johnny Mathis...I can see the cover's picture, but not the name.....maybe "Chances Are..."?
> ...


If one CAN remember!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna...I agree about fireflies (lightening bugs). Their numbers have really decreased over the years. They are a fairly rare sight on a summer evening. They used to be so plentiful....and easy to catch! They make a quiet summer night so magical!
Carol (IL)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  bellestarr12--WOW!! Beautiful. I'm glad GOD is a great artisit!!! The beauty of nature is so refreshing, and relaxing. Makes me want to move to the desert. Problem would be to have all my DH's Drs. move as well!!!So I'll just enjoy the beautiful pictures my TP friends post. Thanks!! :roll: :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What is a donut pan? What does it look like? What's a substitute?
> Carol (IL)


A donut pan is like a muffin tin but, shaped like donuts. I would think you could use a tiny muffin pan instead.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Martin Keith--Thanks I did check it out. Seems mine is ok. Thanks for sharing I had not heard about it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, NanaCaren. I'll try a muffin pan.

Re records.....I remember thinking I was done after replacing my records with tapes! HA! :shock: along came CDs. MP3s and ipods now....NOT going that route. I am fully invested in CDs and the various cases to contain them and make them portable. I'm too old to move on! Besides....I don't like things stuck in my ears.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


I do love seeing pictures.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Vinyl records! Loved them. Remember if you left them in the car on a hot day how they would curl? My DD bought a bowl at Christmas that was a 45! She couldn't believe I knew what it was.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Greetings from Montreal.


Love the animated post. Now, how did you do that?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Last vinyl records purchased: Beethoven boxed sets, symphonies, string quartets, and piano sonatas. It worked out to about $1 per record. Found them in a 2nd hand shop, and could barely carry them home....about 6 blocks. Perfect for my teaching studio, as many children have never seen or heard a record.


your taste is my taste. First record, before I had a phonograph, was either Brahms requiem with Schwarzkopf and Hotter or Vivaldi/Charpentier. No point in getting a phonograph if there are not records to play.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> What a wonderful idea for a yarn bowl! I know I have some vinyls that I could use for that. Now to figure out how hot to make the oven to get it to cooperate!


http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Vinyl-Record-Bowl/

Step by step or a downloadable pdf, Pammie.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, how I miss lilacs. The scent of them and Lilies of the Valley were some of my favorite plants in Pennsylvania. Several years ago, I saw a bunch of Lilies of the Valley in a market and discovered that the cost (about $15 then) was for only a few of them, not the bunch!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

blavell said:


> I didn't mention the first record I bought; it was the Chances Are album by Johnny Mathis back in the late '50's when I was in high school. I also bought the I Left My Heart In San Francisco album by Tony Bennett around the same time. Isn't it wonderful that both of these singers are still alive & seem to be going strong?
> 
> 
> blavell said:
> ...


I have that album by Johnny Mathis. Loved it and can still hear his melodious voice. Wonder where he is now?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Vinyl-Record-Bowl/

Step by step or a downloadable pdf, Pammie. [/quote]

Thank you! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > My second week on the Tea Party. I have many lovely memories of my Grandmother making home made pudding (she said Pudin" and I have the recipe.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry that my post is embedded within Tom P's as it appears as if he is asking about the Edwardian era. I must find out how to post mine better. However, in answer to his question which Dave answered, it is known that recipes found in Williamsburg, VA also had the word "receipt" used for what Americans write as "receipe".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> My second week on the Tea Party. I have many lovely memories of my Grandmother making home made pudding (she said Pudin" and I have the recipe.
> 
> Dave, I need to ask a question of you and some others I notice you spell a word receipt and we spell it recipe. I was wondering if that is not just older styled English spelling. Hopefully, you don't take offense to my questioning. I am just interested. Differences in languages are interesting, I think. There is no right or wrong just differences.
> 
> ...


Impatiens do well here too. I have had good luck with my lobelia and polyanthus. 
I adore the spring bulbs, but it is tricky getting them through the summer, most need lifting and storage.
I love NanaCaren's field of bulbs on her hill, sensible way of handling the allergy problem.
Good morning, afternoon, etc! everyone!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone! Wow! up to 13 pages already. The pudding sounds simple, but tasty, Dave.

I'm trying to get things planted before the rain we're supposed to get this afternoon and tomorrow. So I'll be back after dinner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Bellestarr....gorgeous! How long do the blooms last? That's my one complaint about Spring...the flowers & flowering trees are spectacular...but only last a few days! Lilacs are the best....they at least last a couple of weeks. All others are so fickle! Even my lovely magnolia trees.
> Carol (IL)


magnolias are something to look forward to here. We have a magnificent Magnolia grandiflora just up the road- my plot is too small for anything that size- I 'husband' a magnolia stellata- I look at the flower buds as I water it [it is in a large dustbin] And think of what it will be like in Spring.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Where is everyone today? It's 1 pm and only page 13!!!! By now, we are usually on page 30. Must be lovely weather (it is here) and everyone is outdoors either gardening or walking or ?????????? Spring fever???????


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, how I miss lilacs. The scent of them and Lilies of the Valley were some of my favorite plants in Pennsylvania. Several years ago, I saw a bunch of Lilies of the Valley in a market and discovered that the cost (about $15 then) was for only a few of them, not the bunch!!!


I love the fragrances, and lilies of the valley also. I have only a few.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, Sam.....what we need now are pictures! These sound interesting, but I can't quite "see" it. Put your knitting next to any puppies you have left to take the picture...giving us a "2fer"!  
Carol (IL)[/quote]

that would be disasterous carol - so far i have thrown away three skeins of yarn that little puppies had fun with while i was away - they somehow got inside and had a fun time. i will try for more pictures soon. we have two little girls yet to sell. hopefully soon.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joe - we definitely need the recipe.

sam



Joe P said:


> My second week on the Tea Party. I have many lovely memories of my Grandmother making home made pudding (she said Pudin" and I have the recipe.
> 
> Dave, I need to ask a question of you and some others I notice you spell a word receipt and we spell it recipe. I was wondering if that is not just older styled English spelling. Hopefully, you don't take offense to my questioning. I am just interested. Differences in languages are interesting, I think. There is no right or wrong just differences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave, Nice selection of knits again. As for the traditional, roast beef or fish and chips for me. Did you know, last time I was in London, I could find only "beer battered" fish? No nice lightly breaded. I was at St. James, Buckingham Palace Road area. Love Ruben's tea room. The Royal Westminster Hotel across from the Queen's Mews, was my favorite until it was sold, I guess, remodeled, made modern, did away with the nice big lounge with antique tea and china sideboard, sofa and wing backs, ish, and Heaven knows what they did to the rooms. 
Have a grand weekend with all the festivities. 
Cry 'God for Harry! England and Saint George!
Karen


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

reading as fast as I can...
Have many vinyls..78s. Radio station was selling their inventory going to tape/disc. Bought many and still have them...mostly country. Found a 45 at a yard sale. In drawer of chest...ask how much? Oh just ten cents. Purchased Johnny Cash on Sun Lable. And I have some of the good old 50s rock n roll.
Beautiful sunny day here...finally no rain or dark clouds. Maybe spring has arrived for Southern Oregon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Dave, Nice selection of knits again. As for the traditional, roast beef or fish and chips for me. Did you know, last time I was in London, I could find only "beer battered" fish? No nice lightly breaded. I was at St. James, Buckingham Palace Road area. Love Ruben's tea room. The Royal Westminster Hotel across from the Queen's Mews, was my favorite until it was sold, I guess, remodeled, made modern, did away with the nice big lounge with antique tea and china sideboard, sofa and wing backs, ish, and Heaven knows what they did to the rooms.
> Have a grand weekend with all the festivities.
> Cry 'God for Harry! England and Saint George!
> Karen


Glad you like my designs, thank you for the compliments.

Only scampi is traditionally sold in breadcrumbs and you can get that in quite a few pubs. But beer batter is the traditional coating, it protects the delicate fish from the high temperature of the oil when it's being deep-fried. Most pubs serve battered fish, as do fish and chip shops, for shallow-fried fish in breadcrumbs you need to go to one of the specialist fish restaurants.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good morning all, to those of you who are concerned about losing your internet service in July. Please go to
> http://www.dcwg.org/ scroll to the third paragraph "How can I protect myself" and follow the simple directions of "click here" and it will tell you if you are infected, if you are not then you are through.
> Dreamweaver my trip was cut short due to a death in the family.


I would take a bold guess and say that this all depends in which country you live in and where in the country you live?. Canada and the US are such broad countries and for sure two different ones.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Last vinyl purchased--Innervisions by Stevie Wonder from our fabulous Portland record shop Music Millenium in 1973 or 4.


Aren't record shops wonderful? Many famous artists have released special vinyl records this weekend to celebrate the event and highlight the medium.

I don't care if they're bulky and crackly, records are wonderful things!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Last vinyl records purchased: Beethoven boxed sets, symphonies, string quartets, and piano sonatas. It worked out to about $1 per record. Found them in a 2nd hand shop, and could barely carry them home....about 6 blocks. Perfect for my teaching studio, as many children have never seen or heard a record.


I love to point out that my 45s and LPs will still be playable long after all the CDs have de-laminated and the downloads become unplayable after dozens of format changes, or a solar flare!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bgjcd said:


> I love this site. Aside from the amazing craft that everyone has, people share so many tidbits of their lives. Everything is an inspiration and motivates us to attempt more complex patterns and tasks. I plan to make your pudding. I was in North Carolina and strawberry season was in full swing. I brought back tons of strawberries and made lots of delicious jam. Thank you so much. Sounds like a wonderful Sunday breakfast.


They're great little puddings, we love them, especially with custard!

Dave


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

on the vinyl bowl making ....what temperature in oven and how long?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't remember the last record I bought, but I do remember a 45 my Dad sent to me after I left home to come to Washington, DC, to work for the Navy Department. It was "Daddy's Little Girl." Of course, by then I was 21 years old, but I guess I was always Daddy's little girl.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> on the vinyl bowl making ....what temperature in oven and how long?


We always put them in at 200degF for 8-10 minutes.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Love the pudding recipe, Dave. Will have to try it soon and then I'll let you know how my family liked it. 

The donut recipe has also been copied to my files, and although I don't have the mini donut pan yet, I will try these in the mini muffin tins. 

Loved the pictures, Pontuf of that jack rabbit 'helping' you trim the lower branches of the trees. 

The blooming cacti are beautiful! Tulips are among my favorite flowers. Many in my area have bloomed as have the daffodils. 

Finishing up the baby blanket needed for the baby shower tomorrow. I have about 45 more rows so it should get finished while I watch the Blackhawks game tonight. Raffi Torres got a 25 game suspension for his hit on Marian Hossa, but since he is a repeat offender I don't think this will stop him in the future from being a thug instead of a hockey player. Okay, stepping down from my soap box......

have a good rest of your day, evening.
Flockie


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Love your doggie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Love your doggie.


Which one Karena?!!!...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I don't remember the last record I bought, but I do remember a 45 my Dad sent to me after I left home to come to Washington, DC, to work for the Navy Department. It was "Daddy's Little Girl." Of course, by then I was 21 years old, but I guess I was always Daddy's little girl.


That's so sweet! Glad it's brought back a good memory!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> reading as fast as I can...
> Have many vinyls..78s. Radio station was selling their inventory going to tape/disc. Bought many and still have them...mostly country. Found a 45 at a yard sale. In drawer of chest...ask how much? Oh just ten cents. Purchased Johnny Cash on Sun Lable. And I have some of the good old 50s rock n roll.
> Beautiful sunny day here...finally no rain or dark clouds. Maybe spring has arrived for Southern Oregon.


Fantastic find!

Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

The one sitting up on your ID. Is it a border collie? I adoped a AU cattle dog, or red healer less than a year ago. He is very smart, like to do exactly what is expected of him. H has to be on my heals, always. He doesn't know why. Ha.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, Marianne.
I love this method of cooking and shucking the corn. Gonna try this one.
Can't remember the last vinyl record I bought, but it had to have been Patsy Cline.
Where is the banana pudding recipe?
Love all the foliage and flower pictures and Sam, would like to see more pictures of puppies.
DH is still recovering. He has wound vac going. I threw a blood clot in my left leg...This makes seven clots for me..one in each lung, four in left leg,and one in right leg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> The one sitting up on your ID. Is it a border collie? I adoped a AU cattle dog, or red healer less than a year ago. He is very smart, like to do exactly what is expected of him. H has to be on my heals, always. He doesn't know why. Ha.


Ringo is also a cattle and sheep dog, should be classified as a 'working dog' the council thinks he is a terrior- but he is a Cardigan Corgi [Welsh] the sort that has a natural long tail.
Sitting up is one of his favourite tricks.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I didn't know beer batter was original. Unfortunately, here in the CA, with the exception of a few pubs, very few and far between, the coating is twice as thick as the fish. Must be where I got the impression batter was a new thing. The best I ever had was a a hotel pub in Glasgow. I absolutely love pub grub, which we had more here. 
My family fried fish light with breadcrumbs. Getting hungry.
I am making beef tacos tonight. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Ringo sounds like a perfect combo. I can see the Corgi in the ears. Of course, Red has large ears, less rounded. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Well, I didn't know beer batter was original. Unfortunately, here in the CA, with the exception of a few pubs, very few and far between, the coating is twice as thick as the fish. Must be where I got the impression batter was a new thing. The best I ever had was a a hotel pub in Glasgow. I absolutely love pub grub, which we had more here.
> My family fried fish light with breadcrumbs. Getting hungry.
> I am making beef tacos tonight.
> Karen


It's all about protecting the fish. Get the batter thick enough and it forms a crisp shell around the fish which is actually steamed within the coating.

Beer produces a crust that is light and crispy and the air bubbles moderate the temperature of the oil. Try it next time you're in the UK, it really is a great way to cook fish and if it's cooked properly, it isn't greasy or heavy; the batter puffs up as sooon as it hits the oil, this acts as a barrier and stops the oil penetrating.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Ringo sounds like a perfect combo. I can see the Corgi in the ears. Of course, Red has large ears, less rounded.
> Karen


Next doors dog is an unusual mix, Australian Blue Heeler x Pit Bull.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm on the 15th page it's only Sat. afternoon. This new pain Dr. Has me going to PT three x's a wk and they keep adding harder things ea. time and this is only the first week. I think their trying to kill me. I told them that and I'll rise up and revolt and that I was a mgr and I'll form a group here. They only have 2 inforcers ( as I call them) laughed. But it is rough I won't kid you. Then coming home to take care of the house,cooking,animals,cleaning all on little or no sleep. But if it helps my back and spasms the end results will be worth it. I pray everyone it doing well.
Thank you Dave for hosting and the wonderful Buttercup Pudding another winner and easy, my kind of reciept. Take care off to do whatever and rest.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

My new dog doesn't have a tail but my horse shoer's larger blue girl does. Nice one too. When I got the dog, he has some medical problems, perfectly sound now. Great guy. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I get the theory. I will try some next time. There is a pub not too far, Pickwick's, which does a great job. I didn't know it was battered, just light and nice. Some of the restaurants around here are not doing it right. 
Enjoy your day. 
Karen


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Afternoon/evening Folks. I had a late start today due to Brain Fog. Slept soundly for a change and would have slept longer if only nature had kept silent. 

Anyhooo! Our weather has been pretty nice this week and this afternoon, about an hour ago, Jack, my dog informed me that the world was ending and I must take shelter under the bed. I assured him that the rain was only on the outside and we were safe as long as we stayed indoors and behaved. The Boomers can not find you if you stay quietly in the house. I'm not sure he believed me but now that the thunder storm has moved on he is settling down again. Poor Baby. His name should have been Captain Courageous.

It's the end of the money and there is still too much month to go. I am shopping the larder this week an have a corned beef in the crock pot with lots of nice carrots, onions and celery. I even found a bag of radishes to add. The house smells soo good. Another hour and it should be ready. Too bad the potatoes are used up, I will have to use fake(dried) instead.

Marianne818, thanks for the corn cooking video. I saw it last year but did not save it. It's a little early for fresh local corn but once the farmers market has some I am going to try it. I know you will miss your son but 2 1/2 hours away is not the end of the world. I have my youngest 4 and their families 3 1/2 to 5 hours away. They keep telling me I need to come up north to see them. I tell them the trip is the same distance for them.

Marlark Mareg,your Lola sounds like the same kind of Chihuahua as my Jack is a Jack Russell. He stands 20 inches at the shoulder and weighs 39 pounds. I love the Rescue people for the great job they do but sometimes I think they need a reality check. A mutt is a mutt and just as much valued as any dog with Papers. Why not just call them Mutts. If you need to get fancy name, them American Crossbreeds and be done with it.

Pontuf, I really enjoyed your pictures. DH and I lived in Morenci in the 1980's and I had a Cactus garden. It had a Joshua tree,Palo Verdi, a Rat Tail and a Barrel Cactus. I think Arizona is one of the most fascinating places on earth to live. Sure wish we could have stayed longer. 

Dave, You always come up with such interesting receipts and cozies. I have a desert you might like that my mother made for special occasions.

Drain one can of crushed pineapple
Reserve the liquid
Line the sides and bottom of a small spring form pan with Lady Fingers
Thicken the pineapple juice with a bit of cornstarch, then add the drained fruit.
Pour into the lined pan and refrigerate until set.
Just before serving pile high with sweetened whip cream
You could even decorate with Marischino cherries

This is great for summer since it does not heat up the kitchen.

Now I need to set the table for supper. See you all tomorrow after church. Stay well and happy. Edith M

Almost forgot, My first record was one I bought for $.78 and it was one of Oscar Levant's records. Wish I could rember which one. My sister bought me one named Feet Up, Pat Him On The PoPo. The last one I bought was an album by ----Whitaker. Can't for the life of me remember his first name. He's an Englishman with a beautiful voice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

among your recipes dave - do you have a beer batter receipt?

sam



FireballDave said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I didn't know beer batter was original. Unfortunately, here in the CA, with the exception of a few pubs, very few and far between, the coating is twice as thick as the fish. Must be where I got the impression batter was a new thing. The best I ever had was a a hotel pub in Glasgow. I absolutely love pub grub, which we had more here.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm on the 15th page it's only Sat. afternoon. This new pain Dr. Has me going to PT three x's a wk and they keep adding harder things ea. time and this is only the first week. I think their trying to kill me. I told them that and I'll rise up and revolt and that I was a mgr and I'll form a group here. They only have 2 inforcers ( as I call them) laughed. But it is rough I won't kid you. Then coming home to take care of the house,cooking,animals,cleaning all on little or no sleep. But if it helps my back and spasms the end results will be worth it. I pray everyone it doing well.
> Thank you Dave for hosting and the wonderful Buttercup Pudding another winner and easy, my kind of reciept. Take care off to do whatever and rest.


I'm convinced my physio is Torquemada's protege! I hope it helps in the long run, they really are good, even if they are devoid of any human feeling!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Bellestarr....gorgeous! How long do the blooms last? That's my one complaint about Spring...the flowers & flowering trees are spectacular...but only last a few days! Lilacs are the best....they at least last a couple of weeks. All others are so fickle! Even my lovely magnolia trees.
> Carol (IL)


Thank you! The palo verde trees bloom for a few weeks. The little cactus with the red blossoms has them for a couple of weeks - I'd say there will be some kind of cactus blossoms around for a month or two, since they don't all come out at once. The saguaro buds are just starting to open and their big white blossoms are spectacular, but believe it or not, I don't have a picture!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > What is a donut pan? What does it look like? What's a substitute?
> ...


I made this recipe this morning with the mini-muffin pan, got 19 of the tasty little treats (so the mini-donuts must be really tiny). They were delicious :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Here you are Sam.

Welcome to our guide for making some great delicious beer batter. To begin with, make sure you have all the ingredients from the list below, then follow the instructions provided.
Ingredients

1 12 Ounce Can of Light Beer
1 1/2 Cups Flour
1/2 Tablespoon of Salt
1 Tablespoon of Paprika
1 Cup of Flour

Instructions

To start with, pour all the beer into a bowl. Add the Flour, Salt and Paprika into the beer, whisking until the solution is light &amp; frothy.


Heat at least 2 inches of oil in a frying pan until the temperature reaches around 375F. Dip your fish into the cup of flour, then the batter solution before lowering into the hot oil. Leave for around 60 seconds until properly cooked.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, to those of you who are concerned about losing your internet service in July. Please go to
> ...


 If I read the FBI report correctly it is world wide, and there is so much potential damage waiting to happen that is why the FBI issued one of its very rare warnings. It only takes a moment to check your computer and I would hate to see any of the KP and TP people not be able to hook up to the web. Not trying to scare any one, just passing on a tid bit of info to try and keep us all on line from all around the globe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> among your recipes dave - do you have a beer batter receipt?
> 
> sam


It couldn't be any smpler. Whisk together 8 oz (225g) self-raising flour (or plain flour and 1 tsp baking powder) with 10 fluid ounces (285ml) beer and a pinch of salt.

Work quickly, dip the fish into flour, then into the batter and then directly into the hot oil. The raising agent is activated as soon as it gets wet, so don't leave it to stand, those bubbles are very important!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Afternoon/evening Folks. I had a late start today due to Brain Fog. Slept soundly for a change and would have slept longer if only nature had kept silent.
> 
> Anyhooo! Our weather has been pretty nice this week and this afternoon, about an hour ago, Jack, my dog informed me that the world was ending and I must take shelter under the bed. I assured him that the rain was only on the outside and we were safe as long as we stayed indoors and behaved. The Boomers can not find you if you stay quietly in the house. I'm not sure he believed me but now that the thunder storm has moved on he is settling down again. Poor Baby. His name should have been Captain Courageous.
> 
> ...


Loved Oscar Levant. Apparently they were friends, but George Gershwin belittled him. And Levant was so talented.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Afternoon/evening Folks. I had a late start today due to Brain Fog. Slept soundly for a change and would have slept longer if only nature had kept silent.
> 
> Almost forgot, My first record was one I bought for $.78 and it was one of Oscar Levant's records. Wish I could rember which one. My sister bought me one named Feet Up, Pat Him On The PoPo. The last one I bought was an album by ----Whitaker. Can't for the life of me remember his first name. He's an Englishman with a beautiful voice.


That would be Roger Whitaker, and he is from Africa, specifically the country of Kenya. His family -- father, mother, and others -- had a plantation farm there. When the government was overthrown, his family were slaughtered. He escaped and fled the country. He said he has never been back there. For many years it was too painful for him to sing the songs he had written while living there. The first one he wrote after all this was over was New World in the Morning. He does have a wonderful baritone voice and his whistling is superb! He was born in Nairobi and is 76!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Dave, You always come up with such interesting receipts and cozies. I have a desert you might like that my mother made for special occasions.
> 
> Drain one can of crushed pineapple
> Reserve the liquid
> ...


Special occasions? It's pud for tomorrow, I reckon it will be a hit with _The Gannets_!

I think you mean Roger Whittaker, he had a great voice and used to have a television programme on Saturday nights. I'd forgotten all about him. This topic is bringing back some great memories!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon/evening Folks. I had a late start today due to Brain Fog. Slept soundly for a change and would have slept longer if only nature had kept silent.
> ...


I see you like me, edit your postings! Gotta watch that one !!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

martin keith said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


I clicked twice on the link, but the page said that the website page could not be displayed. What now?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon/evening Folks. I had a late start today due to Brain Fog. Slept soundly for a change and would have slept longer if only nature had kept silent.
> ...


I never heard about this and how horrid to lose his family in this way especially. My husband and I loved his recordings and yes, he had the most delightful whistle.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


Thanks for the warning. I checked my computer on the EU service and fortunately all was OK, but it's good to stay on top of these things.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Also in the clear, according to the AU Govt. site


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > When I feel better, it's off to the shop to buy yarn to make a newsboy's hat as a gift for a friend for Christmas. Hope you all have a grand weekend.
> ...


 :mrgreen: i got cha beat, i have finished one red slouch hat for my neice for her stocking this yr. last yr the boys all got hats, i may do some more for t hem, if i get all the girls made. i am also starting a baby blanket knit on the diagonal with different bands of pastel colors in it. i may try using a big needle when i change colors to give it some pop. we will see. 
so far the recipes are sounding mighty fine. 
we have had the best weather the last two days, yesterday was a tad chilly for my way of thinking, today the high was 60 F
so i had on a thermal knit long sleeved top with capri pants and flip flops :? 
i have worked in my yard some more this afternoon after we finished cleaning at the church and then went to school to see the art fair, i sent some of my framed pieces. well, it was the only framed pieces, the rest was some really awsome works just taped to the walls by the different ages at school, and i saw some art from them i wouldn't hesitate to frame and hang in my house. lots of great talent. 
like i said my kind of day.
i think the last record i prob. bought was the eagles or neil diamonds "stones" wouldn't it be a hoot if albums came back after everyone sold all the record players :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


He had an interview/concert done in Canada that was televised and this was one of many things that he talked about. He does not like to talk about what happened with his family and I can understand that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

New York Yankees were down 9-0 with the Bosox in the 7th. Homerun was hit and now the game is at Yankees 8, Bosox 9. Never count the Yankees out till its over!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Actually this is a better picture. It shows how tenacious these little guys are.  They actually do keep the lower branches trimmed!


this shows why rabbits are such a pest over here where they have no natural predators and just multiply like rabbits unchecked. Fortunately from the photos I would say the rabbits aren't as big, although they do have a surprisngly big reach.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warning. How does one contract the virus? Does it come in an e-mail? If so, what is the subject line and who does it say it's from. I always like to check on snopes.com before I click on a site to fix a virus, as that is often the virus itself. Just being cautious. Thanks.



martin keith said:


> Good evening to all, I started out this AM to go to a fiber show, Stitches South, but that got sidelined in a heart beat.
> Dave the pudding sounds great, I will have to hold off on making it until I get more or locate my ramekins.
> Please be aware there is a alert out about a DNS virus changer that has affected millions of computers world wide. There is a fix out there but you have to do it yourself, it is not a auto download. If any one wants more info just post on the blog here and I will put up the web address for the information and the fix.
> Blessings,
> Martin


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa Crafts 62--That sounds great news!! Which means you will probably get to see them more. It is so sad when comflicts between mom and dad's bring a division to either parent and the children. there are sistuations where this is necessary, but for the most part it's because the parent/ or one of the parents is being a---------.Not fair to the children and their tender hearts!! So happy for your son-a girl needs her dad! When my mom remarried i loved my step-father. He was so good to me I never liked calling him ste--I chose to call him Dad. he was good and gave me good memories of teaching me to fish and drive. I miss him-he passed about 15 yrs ago, and I still miss him.
> ...


i totally agree about not bad mouthing the absent person, my parents and i raised my 2 neices (i became a mom at 22) my sister was an undiagnosed manic depressive person (just didn't know back then what her prob. was) but i can say even though i had plenty to say about some of her behavior, we never said anything in front of the girls, we figured they would make their own minds up about both parents soon enough. i still stand by that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you silverowl - sounds wonderfully delicious - i love fish and chips - usually have them a couple of times while i am in seattle every summer - down on the waterfront.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Here you are Sam.
> 
> Welcome to our guide for making some great delicious beer batter. To begin with, make sure you have all the ingredients from the list below, then follow the instructions provided.
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Martin, I checked and got a green!!!There seems to be so much acky stuff out there and so many warnings! It's hard to know what you can download but what is the point of internet if you can't boldly go...

I had entirely forgotten about Roger Whitaker. He was one of my favs. I'm going to see if I can find him on a CD now. I can't tell the difference between vinyl,8track,cassette, or CD. I am a complete Philistine but I do love music!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Fancy a snigger?






Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Joe, never bother to ask if we are interested in a recipe. Just save yourself some time and go ahead and post it. We are all food fans here! If you don't post it, Sam will remind you.


 As I read Joes post I thought Sam will certainly ask -I wonder if he gets time to cook all the recipes he asks for? Don't know he would get any knitting done if he did. How many do you or Heidi actually cook? 
Sam I told my daughter I had made a slice for today and she said is it from KP? My answer? indirectly. As I said if it wasn't for you the title with peanut butter in it would never have registered.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: ezenby--I have two holders of forty fives. I let my son keep them so they did not get lost in a move. I remember one was Jerry Lee Lewis on Sun Label. I believe I also have Rick Nelson, Brenda Lee, Wanda Jackson to name a few. I also have many albulms from that era. Good music!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Fancy a snigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Thanks for the chuckle. I needed that after today.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> The first record [vinyl] that I bought was Pernell Roberts singing various songs. It was marketed with a photo of him so it looked more like it was Adam, and now I can't recall the name of the western, and at 14 I had a crush on him.
> My second was a recording of Sibelius Violin Concerto.
> I lost track of all my records when I moved from Christchurch to Auckland - a long sad story...
> 
> 'Bonanza'...


 :thumbup: i absolutly love love love bonanza, i love adam, so refined and calm. but i saw some of the first shows, they all cracked me up, looked like little joes hat was way to small, and hoss with his pants in his boots, and adam (not in black) pa had some serious side burns going on also. i record this show and big valley every day. love them can't beat them and i like rifleman also. ahhhhh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: darowil-Thanks for your kind words. Believe me that alarm is God-sent. It reliefs alot of worry. What is a footy? Is that a sport? Just curious-trying to learn about all cultures-makes life interesting. Have a great weekend.


Footy is either the ball or the game of football. When I talk about footy (as with most Australiaans who live in the southern part of the mainland I am referring to Australian Rules Football a game unique to Australia.) For others it means one form of Rugby and for others it is soccor (or what the English call football). So footy is played with a footy.
I have followed my team since they entered the top level of state football back in 1964. My father went and came back and told us about the guard of honour of bulldogs at the start of the game. And the next day there was a photo in the paper. So as a young dog-fearing girl I decided to follow them! Still don't understand why as I have never been a dog-lover.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Flockie--I agree with you about hockey players being thugs rather than play the sport. i guess that applies to any sport-but several teams that our GS played during the last two years have a Thug mentality. I would say why don't you just play hockey and quit acting like thugs. Unfortunately, their parents acted the same, and sometimes their coaches. I love the pure hockey playing game. We will probably watch the Blackhawks game if things remain quiet.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

Our pudding alway came from a jello box and the last record I remember buying was little white dove ,can't seem to remember who sang it .sandy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: Pontuf--Thanks for the picture. Cute big rabbit!! A 100 degree is hot to me. Is it a dry heat or humid heat?


Definitely a dry heat. If it was humid no one would live here


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Your spring flower pictures are beautiful! I think the spring flowers are what I miss most living in the desert. This weekend we are going to hit 100 degrees F . It's too early for those triple digits!!! May have to head north to Flagstaff for a couple days. They just had snow last week! Flagstaff is only 1 1/2 hours away which is a wonderful escape when the temps rise here in the valley.
> ...


for 7 yrs we had a huge bk and white lopp eared rabbit, Buggs in our yard, we put him in a pen every nite and let him out each morn. my yard is totally fenced and i made sure there was no places he could get under fence (if he had been smart enough he could easily have dug out, but guess he was content where he was) well any flower beds i had, i had chicken wire around them and that was not always fool proof. he was a very determined rabbit. loved him when we had him but don't want another one. :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: i am thinking you must be somewhat of a shutterbug, as your photos are excellent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 7.30 here on Saturday evening and it's quite cool. The weather forecast says there's a possibility of snow flurries over the weekend - like we really need it. We neeeeed rain. Had to get netting out yesterday to go over the fishpond. The blue heron is scouting our pond for his breakfast. Our neighbour sees him about 6 a.m. and says he hovers over the pond hoping that our fish will come to the surface and he can snag one. We've been lucky so far and haven't lost any.

Marge - it's nice that you have a new companion. Lola will keep you busy I'm sure. Hope Hobo is okay, wherever he is.

For some reason, I'm really tired tonight. My eyes are beginning to cross and I've just reached page 17. Have to straighten up and fly right. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I don't remember the last record I bought, but I do remember a 45 my Dad sent to me after I left home to come to Washington, DC, to work for the Navy Department. It was "Daddy's Little Girl." Of course, by then I was 21 years old, but I guess I was always Daddy's little girl.


I still call my yongest Little One and she is tallest of the females in the family (is also the lightest). She said a while ago she used to hate being called Little One but rather likes it now. An Australian childrens singer Peter Coombe put out a wonderful Christmas disc (maybe even record we had some of his as records) and the final song on it was 'Oh Little One' which I often sing for her. She is now 26


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Karena said:


> Well, I didn't know beer batter was original. Unfortunately, here in the CA, with the exception of a few pubs, very few and far between, the coating is twice as thick as the fish. Must be where I got the impression batter was a new thing. The best I ever had was a a hotel pub in Glasgow. I absolutely love pub grub, which we had more here.
> My family fried fish light with breadcrumbs. Getting hungry.
> I am making beef tacos tonight.
> Karen


the more batter the better!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Pontuf...missed the rabbit on the first look! Cute! Do they cause many problems?
> Carol (IL)


In one 24 hour period these darlings ate $1200 worth of landscaping. The landscaper came back the next day and couldn't believe it. That was the worst though. Now we just plant what they don't like and they mostly just trim the grass


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Bulldog--Oh my goodness. That's similar to the problem my cousins husband has had all his life. this is the one I have been asking prayers for. He has been on coumadin for years. Hopefully the Drs. can get down to the root of your problem. i will keep you and your husband in my prayers. Take good care of yourself and rest if that is what the Dr requires. Sending the best wishes to you both.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, Marj, That sounds like wonderful news. Lola, a dog who needs lots of attention, what a find. I hope it works out for you both. My thought and prayers are with you both. dandy/sue



margewhaples said:


> Well there is good new and bad news! Hobo remains lost.
> A friend however referred a friend who rescues dogs and she had a female, purported to be chihuahua, that appears to have recently had puppies. but had been noted by animal control to be all over the streets of Hawthorne over several wks. She was taken to a foster home where there were five dogs and many cats and fit right in with the active family, although has not adapted to the cats and kittens. So they could not keep her. They named her"Lola" The dog is very hungry for attention and needs constant petting. She brought Lola to me today. She is a very heavy dog approximately 25-26 inc at the withers so I doubt any chihuahua background. She reminds me of bisenji type and size. I hope she will adapt to my household. Currently she is whining a great deal. I still entertain hopes of "Hobo" returning. So I once again have rescued an animal to share my home and love with. Marlark Marge/.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Karena--Can I come to dinner ? Some of the best Tacos I ever had was when I was in California. I don't like cilantro though. I love Tacos-not the TacoBell kind either-I like the real ones!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Strawberry4U-- Sorry to hear about your back pain. I feel for you; if your like me I'm so busy I don't have time to stop and go to ongoing appts. Fred has too for 4 more weeks, but it is quick and only 10 minutes from our home. hope you feel some ease soon.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Edithm--Was it Roger Whitaker?? He was a fabulous singer.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Fancy a snigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
Now you know why I get Woman's Weekly!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is so cute !!!! and I can't wait to try it!!!!! dandysue



Marianne818 said:


> http://youtu.be/YnBF6bv4Oe4 This is an easy way to cook corn on the cob!! I've done it several times, I usually do 2 ears at a time, comes out so clean and no muss, no fuss!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It's been a rainy day here. A rose to make this more cheery.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I wish, they had provided sub titles or I had a hearing aid. I really don't know what would have been better. A lot of it was super funny, but some of it got by me. I'm having my hearing checked asap. I think I want to sing that song for some friends. dandy/sue



FireballDave said:


> Fancy a snigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:XD: Dave--that was really funny-sometimes hard to catch it all. I wrote down her name so I can go back and see her other videos.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hey, I have seen many a recipe for beer batter fish, and none so simple. I'll bet this is the best one!!!. Thanks,dandy/sue



Silverowl said:


> Here you are Sam.
> 
> Welcome to our guide for making some great delicious beer batter. To begin with, make sure you have all the ingredients from the list below, then follow the instructions provided.
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sandymac said:


> Our pudding alway came from a jello box and the last record I remember buying was little white dove ,can't seem to remember who sang it .sandy


? Johny Preston 1959?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

That is a wonderful song, and I'll bet that I remember all of the words. So sentimental. Love it. dandysue


DorisT said:


> I don't remember the last record I bought, but I do remember a 45 my Dad sent to me after I left home to come to Washington, DC, to work for the Navy Department. It was "Daddy's Little Girl." Of course, by then I was 21 years old, but I guess I was always Daddy's little girl.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne, thank you so much for the donut recipe. I love gingerbread. :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I loved all of Johny Mathis's songs, but one that is standing out in my mind now, is : "It's not for me to say" Johnny Mathis is coming to do a concert in Indianapolis this summer. I must go to see him. Niel Sedaka, Sam Cook, and Jackie Wilson were my favorites back then. You are making me so sentimental tonight! Or, is it the wine????????? dandy/sue



carol's gifts said:


> :lol: blavel--Oh yes, I LOVED JOHNNY MATHIS!! I believe he sang a song (?) The Twelth of November. You remember how there were full page pictures in TeenMagazines of the favorite singers? Well, Johnny Mathis picture was in one. I took it out and hung it on my wall along with the others. My dad about had a fit and told me I had to take it down. How sad. He was not necessarily a predigious person, but I guess it was the times-early 60's. MY ALL TIME FAVORITE WAS PAUL ANKA!!What a dreamboat-I fantasied about marring him one day!!HAHA. I still think he is a dreamboat!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for that information. It seems I knew that at one time but Slippery Brain Syndrome overtakes me more and more often. Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon/evening Folks. I had a late start today due to Brain Fog. Slept soundly for a change and would have slept longer if only nature had kept silent.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Carolsgift, I never got to meet Elvis, or even go to a concert of his, my best friend's Dad was a Minister, Elvis used to drop into his church from time to time, her father even went to Graceland and of course she got to go with him. Susan went to a concert of his, she went backstage by invitation and she asked him to sign an album for me. Very nice gift and meant a lot for sure. 
As for the donut pan.. I use a regular one, not a mini.. I found mine at Target, (won my first through a drawing from a food blog) My family loves the donuts, they are easy to make so I try to make them every other weekend if I can. And of course I have to make extras for the neighbors!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Cowmoly, 19pages for just this week to catch up on, I still need to get caught up on last weeks. 
Hope all are well and in good spirits, and that all family members and friends in need are also doing well.
Just got back from a road trip to Wyoming, decided we are moving at the end of June, will be closer to family. 
It should be an interesting 2 months until then. lol
Well, I'll go read and get caught up. Glad to be back and see you all.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

It's taken me two hours exactly to catch up from pages 3-18. Wow! good thing it's Sunday morning and a 'day of rest'. Dave, my umbrella is already packed, but I'll give the snow boots a miss. No use for them in South Australia and a bit heavy to cart around, I suspect. I'll take my chances on needing them! Enjoyed the youtube post - thought she articulated brilliantly, and very amusing. Can't remember my first/last vinyl record, but know I had every Peter, Paul & Mary album, plus Simon & Garfunkel, and many classical albums as well. Gave them all to Salvation Army when CDs became widely available and my radiogram only played vinyl. Some years later when you could buy a small turntable for vinyl discs I regretted disposing of them, but it's too late now and, not being a purist, I'm happy with my CDs and CD player. Nana J, thank you for your good wishes for my trip. I know the next couple of weeks will fly by, and some things can't be done/packed until the last minute. I have several lists on the go and enjoy being able to cross things off the lists as I accomplish them. Will have several bills to pay in advance next week - electricity, council rates, car registration - all fall due while I'm away. Don't want to have to pay fines for late payment, or have the electricity turned off and a 'bad debtor' tag! Wishing all a pleasant Sunday - I'll catch up again tomorrow.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> http://youtu.be/YnBF6bv4Oe4 This is an easy way to cook corn on the cob!! I've done it several times, I usually do 2 ears at a time, comes out so clean and no muss, no fuss!


Marianne, thanks for that! I cook my corn in the microwave, too, but I clean it first, then wrap it in waxed paper. This sounds so much easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. Back and full of good food and time to rest while I knit! The day turned out gorgeous, we had a lovely hike and saw one wild goose on the river (why it was there alone, no idea, but lovely to see). Then we met his ex for dinner (her birthday) and made it home. I am tired, but I enjoyed the day. I'll have to take a look at the pictures I took later; the cacti aren't blooming yet but we saw lots of buds. So I'll have to go back soon and see if I can get them in their glory.

Now I'm off to do a little yarn work...if I can stay awake!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I've been singing Johnny Mathis songs ever since i signed on tonight. Thanks to whoever started that! 

This has been a great weekend, starting with picking up my grandniece after her school bus dropped her off on Friday, than going to a party for old friends and meeting new ones today, and showing off my (new to me) mini-cooper, and now enjoying the latest on the tp. Life is so good. 
Now that I'm 70 I realize that I could have made some better choices, but things are really NOT BAD  
I'll bet that there are many on this thread that can say the very same thing. Good night all y'all. Love, dandy/sue


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's been a rainy day here. A rose to make this more cheery.


I absolutely love this rose!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a rainy day here. A rose to make this more cheery.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > My second week on the Tea Party. I have many lovely memories of my Grandmother making home made pudding (she said Pudin" and I have the recipe.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a rainy day here. A rose to make this more cheery.
> ...


 :thumbup: 
NanaCaren, do you have an http link for this rose?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Flockie--I agree with you about hockey players being thugs rather than play the sport. i guess that applies to any sport-but several teams that our GS played during the last two years have a Thug mentality. I would say why don't you just play hockey and quit acting like thugs. Unfortunately, their parents acted the same, and sometimes their coaches. I love the pure hockey playing game. We will probably watch the Blackhawks game if things remain quiet.


I think hockey is a gorgeous game, but I hate the violence. I was told that that is what most fans want. Decades ago I saw a great exhibition game - Michigan and the Red wings. Red Kelly and Gordie Howe I think.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It's been a cloudy gloomy day. Lola was absolutely beside herself today=tore up the moldings on the door while I was away. She will not adapt to my quiet house. I detect many vitamin deficiencies as she was under the house and chewing on the fence as well. I haven't the money to give her an adequate assessment of her needs so she is going back today.
She needs a constant companion and with the hours that I am away during the day the two of us had better separate than bond. The previous foster mother is here to pick her up. 
She had dug out of the back yard and was so happy to see her
playmates. Too bad in other situations I could have kept her, but I have no runs here and no money to erect them. So with heavy heart I must let her go to a better situation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm finally up to page 11, so glad things seem to be looking up for most. 
Love the pic of the Jackrabbit, that's a really great picture. 
We had a Jackrabbit commit suicide on the trip up, was rather upsetting, but what can you do?
Just downloaded some pics, so thought I'd share a few.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I wish, they had provided sub titles or I had a hearing aid. I really don't know what would have been better. A lot of it was super funny, but some of it got by me. I'm having my hearing checked asap. I think I want to sing that song for some friends. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, Sue!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I wish, they had provided sub titles or I had a hearing aid. I really don't know what would have been better. A lot of it was super funny, but some of it got by me. I'm having my hearing checked asap. I think I want to sing that song for some friends. dandy/sue
> ...


Me too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> That is a wonderful song, and I'll bet that I remember all of the words. So sentimental. Love it. dandysue
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> ...


I wish I could remember the words, Sue. Guess I'll have to Google. I know when I played it I'd get a lump in my throat.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You are thinking of her and her life to be full and I admire you and your choices for her. Good for you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cowmoly, 19pages for just this week to catch up on, I still need to get caught up on last weeks.
> Hope all are well and in good spirits, and that all family members and friends in need are also doing well.
> Just got back from a road trip to Wyoming, decided we are moving at the end of June, will be closer to family.
> It should be an interesting 2 months until then. lol
> Well, I'll go read and get caught up. Glad to be back and see you all.


What part of WY are you moving to? We were there back in 2010. I developed altitude sickness and had to leave by the shortest route to get to a lower altitude. We were in Cody at the time and were supposed to visit the Tetons, but the ER doctor said "no." From now on when I travel I'll have to check the altitudes at the places we plan to visit. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Marge, Lola will have a place in your heart in no time. Even when one of our furry friends leave us for whatever reason we still have the joy that they gave us while they were here.
> 
> Jinx, are the Colorado Avalanche still in the running?? I was glad to see you here after chatting with you elsewhere!


No.... they didn't make the play-offs. Of course, the Stars also snatched defeat from the jaws of victory and managed to fall out too.... Having been born in MI and having lived near Chicago for many years, I have Detroit and the Blackhawks to cheer on..... Chicago had better get moving tonight.... they are down one and can't lose this game...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Joe P, I still detect that the banana pudding recipe has not yet been divulged. I know two people who would just love for you to type that recipe out so I could feed it to them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Saturday evening about 10:30. I went to a former student's 40 birthday party. We have been adult friends so it isn't as weird as it sounds. It is just hard to believe he is that old! I feel like 40 myself! Watching the taped Mavs game. I don't know who won, so I'm enjoying it. I will probably go to bed soon. I've been sick all day. I just hope it is allergies and not something worse.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It's been a cloudy gloomy day. Lola was absolutely beside herself today=tore up the moldings on the door while I was away. She will not adapt to my quiet house. I detect many vitamin deficiencies as she was under the house and chewing on the fence as well. I haven't the money to give her an adequate assessment of her needs so she is going back today.
> She needs a constant companion and with the hours that I am away during the day the two of us had better separate than bond. The previous foster mother is here to pick her up.
> She had dug out of the back yard and was so happy to see her
> playmates. Too bad in other situations I could have kept her, but I have no runs here and no money to erect them. So with heavy heart I must let her go to a better situation.


So sorry to hear this, Marge! Better luck next time. I do hope you feel able to adopt again. But Lola was definitely a mixed blessing.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!


Gee, aren't you lucky? Two dates on Friday night!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> http://youtu.be/YnBF6bv4Oe4 This is an easy way to cook corn on the cob!! I've done it several times, I usually do 2 ears at a time, comes out so clean and no muss, no fuss!


Great info... I can't wait to try this. Also am crazy for the ginger donuts.... I don't have a donut pan yet... that recipe moves it up on my priority list..


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:



> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Marge, Lola will have a place in your heart in no time. Even when one of our furry friends leave us for whatever reason we still have the joy that they gave us while they were here.
> ...


My Hubby is from Chicago so hope they do better. The Avs are the only ones we watch so look how much time we saved this year!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Joe P, I still detect that the banana pudding recipe has not yet been divulged. I know two people who would just love for you to type that recipe out so I could feed it to them.


o'k kids, I only need one or two reminders he he:

Grandmother Sharpsteen's Banana Custard Pudding

1/2 cup sugar
1 Tablespoon cornstarch
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups milk
3 egg yolks, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 medium firm banana sliced
fresh mint, optional

1. In a small saucepan, combine sugar, cornstarch and salt. Stir in milk until smooth. Cook and stir over medium - high heat until thickened and bubbly. Reduce heat to low; cook and stir 2 minutes longer. Remove from heat. Stir a small amount of hot filling into the egg yolks; return all to the pan, stirring constantly. Bring to a gentle boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes, remove from the heat gently stir in vanilla.

2. Cover and chill for 1 hour. Just before serving, fold banana sllices. Garnish with mint if desired. serves 4

My Grandmother was born in Wellington, Kansas in 1885. She was my hero and I spent every summer and holiday with her. She taught me all the hand works with embroidery, sewing, crocheting, knitting, carding, spinning the list includes the cooking, the cleaning the gardening she was my idol. I miss her so. Buttttttttttttttttt her legacy lives on with my sharing and it makes me feel good to share her "stuff". I have many things to share with you all from her life of creation. thanks for listening


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Fancy a snigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This from the guy who was too coy to talk about "Bristols"??
She's a riot Dave--love her!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

wannabear said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!
> ...


LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, do hope that Hobo comes back or is somewhere that they are taking care of him, sorry about Lola.
We are moving to Torrington on the Nebraska border, 8 miles from the border. 
Well, I'm finally all caught up on my reading and wiped out so heading to bed, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


Me Too.... We had a bush next to my folk's house that reached to the second floor. I grew the French ones under out bedroom window in Chicago. the Lilac Festival was in the next town, Lombard, and even the police cars were lavender.... Hyacinth, Lily of the Valley, Peonies, Pussy Willows.... that was how you knew Spring had sprung!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!


Oh, my, will they let you bring your knitting needles? My local courthouse says NO! Takes all the fun out of a nice long summons day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Good morning all, to those of you who are concerned about losing your internet service in July. Please go to
> http://www.dcwg.org/ scroll to the third paragraph "How can I protect myself" and follow the simple directions of "click here" and it will tell you if you are infected, if you are not then you are through.
> Dreamweaver my trip was cut short due to a death in the family.


So sorry for your loss. This sounds as though it may have been unexpected - so even more upsetting.

Thanks for the computer info.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: I think that Johnny Mathis song was the 12th of Never not November as I posted before!! :?: :?: :?:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Needleme said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!
> ...


I have to check. I know you cannot bring scissors, but I'm hoping I can bring circulars. The airlines let you!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:!:  Marianne818-How awesome!! My sister in law who lives in Alabama use to collect Elvis memorbalia. She had a lamp which had the ceramic head (Bust) of Elvis!! I'm not sure what all she did have. I'm going to have to ask if she still has all that. Of course they were "Bear Bryant" fans as well. I would have given my right arm to go see Paul Anka!! Oh what a dream!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Buttercup Puddings
> 
> 4 apple slices
> 
> ...


Hi Dave: Hubby cannot eat cooked apples. Would this recipe work with either peach slices or pear slices? Thanks Essie from Oz


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy a snigger?
> ...


Gingerwitch, what is "Bristols?"


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Love the pudding recipe, Dave. Will have to try it soon and then I'll let you know how my family liked it.
> The donut recipe has also been copied to my files, and although I don't have the mini donut pan yet, I will try these in the mini muffin tins.
> Loved the pictures, Pontuf of that jack rabbit 'helping' you trim the lower branches of the trees.
> The blooming cacti are beautiful! Tulips are among my favorite flowers. Many in my area have bloomed as have the daffodils.
> ...


I'm watching the game too. Nothing like a string of overtime games to get my knitting neeedles flying. I was lgad to see the suspension, espcially since there is no word on how long Hossa will be out. SCORE! Yeah Hawks.... Now I could actually go to bed...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink:  Dandylion--Yes, and I'm one of them. I wanted to go into the military, but my dad said no. I wanted to go to nursing school right out of high school, but I knew my parents could not afford it. I got married and wwent around the world with my husband (deceased). It was a good life-he retired with24 years service. We got to see alot of places, and meet alot of people.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( margewharples--I'm so sorry for you! Hopefully hobo will come back. It is hard to leave an animal alone, but I learned their cage is their home and safe place to stay while we are out. Hope something works out for you.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D


Bellestar, I have lilacs and grass and lots of green trees but
one of the most beautiful springs I ever saw was after a very wet winter outside of Kingman AZ. The area is called Golden Valley and it was! There were flowers of all colors as far as you could see! It looked like a colorful carpet! Coming from Colorado to the desert I was totally unbelieving!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 3 dogs, and one of them, the puppy, is crated when I leave. He is not to be trusted when left alone!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :roll: Poledra65--Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. Isn't it nice to think even though you may move, you can still keep in touch with us. I just caught up from last week today. That's just about all I have not today is catch up on TP last week , and emails. Glad you are back home safe and sound! Now Dave's question is what was our last vinyl record we bought???


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Last vinyl purchased--Innervisions by Stevie Wonder from our fabulous Portland record shop Music Millenium in 1973 or 4.
> ...


I have such fond memories of dancing to a very crackly, ancient version of "Waltzing Matilda" as a small child. This was an old 78 rpm, played on a lovely old cabinet style wind-up gramophone which my brother has in his house to this day, and for all I know, probably still uses on occasion.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It refers back to a previous TP where one of the threads centered around Cockney rhyming slang. It's actually "Bristol Cities" and commonly abbreviated to "Bristols" as in "Nice Bristols"!! Dave will take it from here when he wakes up...Mornin' Dave!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > I miss lilacs so much - and daffodils and crocuses and all the lovely early spring flowers from when I was growing up in Idaho. Some years ago we went to New England to visit DH's family; my MIL couldn't figure out why I was so excited not to have missed the lilacs there! :lol: But we do have palo verde trees in bloom now, and of course the cactus flowers are splendid :-D
> ...


you're so right, the desert has its own amazing beauty (but I do still miss lilacs) ;-)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy a snigger?
> ...


Just make sure you put blocks under the casters on your _Hostess Trolley!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: Dave--that was really funny-sometimes hard to catch it all. I wrote down her name so I can go back and see her other videos.


Victoria Wood is very clever and famous for her witty lyrics.

There are quite a few online, have fun!
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!


This is why I am looking forward to eventually reaching 70... I won't have to go..... No problem at all serving, just hate having to try to get downtown. I could WALK to the Municipal Court on Campbell and never get called for there. You must be "special" to get 2 in one week!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I wish, they had provided sub titles or I had a hearing aid. I really don't know what would have been better. A lot of it was super funny, but some of it got by me. I'm having my hearing checked asap. I think I want to sing that song for some friends. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good 'end of the pier' stuff, although you need to listen closely to catch all the imagery, some of which is peculiarly British!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy a snigger?
> ...


Not too coy, 'Bristols' is a degrading, sexist term that offensively objectifies women, fortunately it's fallen into disuse in the UK. Some terms need to be edited out of everday language if we are to progress, it would be inconsistent for me to argue for gender equality whilst perpetuating inherently sexist terminology.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/YnBF6bv4Oe4 This is an easy way to cook corn on the cob!! I've done it several times, I usually do 2 ears at a time, comes out so clean and no muss, no fuss!
> ...


If you have mini muffin tins they will work as well.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's been a rainy day here. A rose to make this more cheery.


That's really lovely, I must make some of those soon, they're near the top of my list!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a rainy day here. A rose to make this more cheery.
> ...


Good morning and Thank you. I used a smaller needle than it called for, the next ones I"ll use the larger ones. Working on the tulip right now it is near finished.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

alpajem said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Buttercup Puddings
> ...


Raspberry or blackberry jam and pear slices are great combinations.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hi Dave: Thanks for the recipe and for your quick reply. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Point taken. However, as a completely liberated woman who has never had a problem expressing my point of view, I take this rather more lightheartedly and don't feel offended by the wording per se, but rather by the intent which may be attached to it by certain unenlightened individuals, upon whom the editing of language may have little or no effect.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that I'm all caught up AND have watched the Woods video,,, I am relaxed, entertained and just having a horrid time keeping eyes open. Motley has just come to complain that I am not in bed, so off to do some heavy sleeping. Night All. Seeyou in our morning.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

carolsgifts...I can empathize with your family member. Dr. said I am throwing clots due to abnormal Lupus factor, though I do not have lupus. I have had one in each lung, and four in the legs. Have to have PT frequently to evaluate consistency of blood. I do have a filter in to try and prevent any more to the lungs.

marianne818...you have got all of us excited about cooking corn this summer.

The donut recipe is a winner. we will all be looking for pans.

Another rough day caring for DH. The wound vac is aggravating his torn rotator cuff. Just had to give him a shot. Hope it will help him get some rest.

Have enjoyed this thread. Thank you Dave for giving us all something to look forward to.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention the beer battered fish. I have eaten it before and it is delicious.
Here in the South we have dip our fish in cornmeal and fry it
Everything is fried in the South. LOL.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


I used to laugh off the_ political correctness project_, but over the years it has proved to be more effective and far-reaching than even its instigators ever dreamed. Taking offensive terms out of the everyday lexicon has rendered some forms of casual discrimination impossible, in a generation or two people will have fewer words with which to express offensive views, hopefully making them unthinkable.

Of course, working in an academic environment a couple of days per week helps, we have very strict guidelines to follow and maintaining a public/private system of double-standards would be hideously complicated, even if I wanted to!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam took the peanut butter slice to the family do. My sister looked at it and said you made it. It turned out to be the very recipe she had been describing to me earlier in the week! but I had only taken in the white chocolate topping. We had both found it in totally different sources (her the paper me searching online for a totally unrelated recipe). Clearly though they both came from the same source as they even gave the same suggestions in the same words changes possible. But it was very popular- with people going back for seconds, very rich but delicious. 

Dave I did like to read what you said about the batter affecting the way the fish is cooked because i have always felt a bit silly I only liked 'fish and chip' fish. I had assumed it was the batter but thought the fish tasted better and now I discover that it does taste different. Don't like the 'healthy' options.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dave I did like to read what you said about the batter affecting the way the fish is cooked because i have always felt a bit silly I only liked 'fish and chip' fish. I had assumed it was the batter but thought the fish tasted better and now I discover that it does taste different. Don't like the 'healthy' options.


You'll be even more pleased to learn it isn't as unhealthy as many think. If you get the temperature of the oil high enough, it doesn't sink in, drain the fish well on kitchen paper and enjoy your treat!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


I still have a wind-up gramophone which comes in handy to keep young children amused on a rainy day. My early memories are of listening to my brother repeatedly playing Caruso & Gracie Fields. Quite a contrast there!
Dave, have you visited the two vinyl shops in Portsmouth?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just made up the Diamond Stitch Napkin Ring in turquoise, a friend of mine's favourite colour, I think I'll make myself a set too!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74932-1.html

NanaCaren's posted some other great colours, I'm thinking a table set with them in red, white and blue would look good this Summer!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love the color.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Not yet, could you tell me which area they're located in, I'll be back down in May. I haven't really done much shopping in the city, apart from the _Love Southsea_ market at the Square Tower which I thoroughly enjoyed and bought lots of the craft items, great afternoon tea in the tower too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the color.


Thank you, I used to like it when I was younger and it got side-lined a bit, I think I'll have to use it more now I've seen how it works with this pattern.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning NanaCaren! How are the babies? It is almost 11-30p.m., here- at 18C I am feeling a little chilly, what will I do when it is winter!!
Ringo is warming my feet, I really must get into the habit of working on my lacy scarf at night while Ringo is sleepy- he loves to be part of what I am doing, which means he sometimes gets tangled in the yarn! Not adviseable with a lace weight yarn! I have just watched episode one of a British tv programme, called 'call the Midwife' I think I may try and organise watching it in future.
One of my nextdoor neighbours [elderly] died on Thursday. I have promised her daughter I would return all the medications to the Chemist for her- they are taking the old lady back to Samoa for burial. So there is a lot to organise. 
I must head back to bed, because I want to be out for the first bus tomorrow morning.
Fale is sound asleep. So it is a very quiet world at present. People are starting to light fires at night.
Take Care, and have a Happy Day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Dave! how is that big project coming on? I am busy with a piece of crochet, presently. but as it is late, will wish you many creative hours, and say Good Night!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Hi Dave! how is that big project coming on? I am busy with a piece of crochet, presently. but as it is late, will wish you many creative hours, and say Good Night!


Slowly, I've got the back and the left front done. I keep getting distracted with other little projects, I've loads of egg cosies to make over the next month for several breakfast parties, some of them I've not yet designed!

One day I'll get round to learning to crochet, just never found time for it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Good morning NanaCaren! How are the babies? It is almost 11-30p.m., here- at 18C I am feeling a little chilly, what will I do when it is winter!!
> Ringo is warming my feet, I really must get into the habit of working on my lacy scarf at night while Ringo is sleepy- he loves to be part of what I am doing, which means he sometimes gets tangled in the yarn! Not adviseable with a lace weight yarn! I have just watched episode one of a British tv programme, called 'call the Midwife' I think I may try and organise watching it in future.
> One of my nextdoor neighbours [elderly] died on Thursday. I have promised her daughter I would return all the medications to the Chemist for her- they are taking the old lady back to Samoa for burial. So there is a lot to organise.
> I must head back to bed, because I want to be out for the first bus tomorrow morning.
> ...


Good night NanaJ, The babies are growing like weeds, even Derp. It is cute he follows Jamie around like a puppy. It is 36degF here at the moment. Cooler than yesterday, so far no rain. It rained all day and into the night. My pond has over flowed to the driveway. I have been up for hours. I like when the house is quiet in the morning.
Sorry to hear about your neighbour.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

How sad for you but you are making a wise move. Somewhere there is a right pet for you. Have you considered a pair of kittens? I say a pair since you must be out of the house for extended periods. Cats are more independant anyway and a pair will keep each other company. Just a thought. I know what lonlyness is and it aint no fun. That's why God invented pets. Edith M


margewhaples said:


> It's been a cloudy gloomy day. Lola was absolutely beside herself today=tore up the moldings on the door while I was away. She will not adapt to my quiet house. I detect many vitamin deficiencies as she was under the house and chewing on the fence as well. I haven't the money to give her an adequate assessment of her needs so she is going back today.
> She needs a constant companion and with the hours that I am away during the day the two of us had better separate than bond. The previous foster mother is here to pick her up.
> She had dug out of the back yard and was so happy to see her
> playmates. Too bad in other situations I could have kept her, but I have no runs here and no money to erect them. So with heavy heart I must let her go to a better situation.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just made up the Diamond Stitch Napkin Ring in turquoise, a friend of mine's favourite colour, I think I'll make myself a set too!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74932-1.html
> 
> ...


This is beautiful! I'm going to knit some tday! Thanks Dave and Nana


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just made up the Diamond Stitch Napkin Ring in turquoise, a friend of mine's favourite colour, I think I'll make myself a set too!
> ...


I'm glad you like the design, it's a quick make.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe, that sounds almost like what my Mom made. She would whip the egg whites with 10X sugar into stiff points and add that as atopping and the blitz it under the broiler for a minute or so to brown. Yum. Edith M


Joe P said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P, I still detect that the banana pudding recipe has not yet been divulged. I know two people who would just love for you to type that recipe out so I could feed it to them.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yay Dave!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the Pineapple/Ladyfinger recipe reminder. I remember those days in PA where you don't want to heat the kitchen. Mother had an old restaurant stove in the basement. We had several desserts using ladyfingers, with the strawberry harvest for sure. Don't see them as much here in CA. 
Karen, formerly of Oakmont, PA


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Get well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, where is the recipe for peanut butter and white chocolate. Must have missed it, but it sounds yummy. 
DH, sleeping right now. Had to give him another shot last night, so hoping he will rest a while.

I am still working on my hats. I have cast on a big project. 377 stitches. An afghan to cover the top of a King Size Bed. I am making it in Cream color, which is yummy. Have had to lay it aside right now as my left hand is making me and too busy with hubby. Been reading my mysteries off and on.

I need to keep a notepad close by as I can't keep all the avatars straight, but to the lady who lost her dog. Do give cats a try. I have two. I got them with my beautiful yellow tabby, Mac, passed away at 13. These are calicos and I have had to get used to their personality, but we love them and they have brought us so many hours of joy.

Hope you all have a beautiful day today. Will have to get church from t.v. today, but God understands reasons I can't be in a pew today.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you think he was only a cartoon?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: dave Very pretty napkin ring, and nice pattern also.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey 81brighteyes you might try doing a right mouse click on the address, and in the window that opens click on open in a new window.
or try just typing in the address leaving off the httP:// and go with www.-------


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Thanks for the warning. How does one contract the virus? Does it come in an e-mail? If so, what is the subject line and who does it say it's from. I always like to check on snopes.com before I click on a site to fix a virus, as that is often the virus itself. Just being cautious. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceili I don't know what to tell you, unless you go to FBI.gov
and check it out. I am sorry you have been bitten by virus before. You might try some of the virus protection programs that are out there and they will keep you updated on virus that are out there. But I think this one has come to light so fast that they have not had time to do a repair. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave--I think you define the phrase "a scholar and a gentleman"--kudos to you and your unflaggingly optimistic outlook. To what extent our natures and behavior are defined by our ability to verbalize our emotions and responses would make a fascinating topic of discussion but so not appropriate to this venue.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


What I want banned from the language is "We take .... very seriously" and "baby bump" among other things. When I hear some organization on tv mentioning how seriously they take some alleged transgression I figure it's all true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning NanaCaren! How are the babies? It is almost 11-30p.m., here- at 18C I am feeling a little chilly, what will I do when it is winter!!
> ...


I am sorry for her daughter- naturally she misses her Mum- but the old lady was very ill- on oxygen, had developed pneumonia and a lung cancer, so it is good she did not linger. It will probably help once they have gone through the ritual of burial- So often when it is close to a person's passing it is so hard to comprehend you will not see them again on this earth. Not that I want to invoke a controversial topic!
I am all in favour of people being allowed to die at home rather than in the unfamiliar surroundings of a hospital, if it is at all possible. The old lady knew it was her time, and she passed very peacefully.
I will miss her too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: dave Very pretty napkin ring, and nice pattern also.


Thank you, it's a very simple pattern, I do hope you have fun making a set.

Dave


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, to those of you who are concerned about losing your internet service in July. Please go to
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words, and it was out of the blue.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The one on the left has glow in the dark yarn in it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!
> ...


I've lived in Richardson for about 35 years and have never been called for jury duty. So weird. I really dread the one downtown Dallas. Luckily I have a GPS so hopefully I won't get lost!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The one on the left has glow in the dark yarn in it.


Cool! Great for a Sci-Fi fan's candlelit dinner!

Dave


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope some of you tried the Banana Pudding(pudin)from my Grandmother Sharpsteen. We are having Mother here for the weekly Sunday night dinner that she loves. I do haircuts for all today too. Dinner is Beef roast cooked all day with Mushroom soup and mixed in dry onion soup for spices. I add peeled potatoes, and peeled carrots. Some people call this New England Boiled Dinner. We make "Sharpsteen Stew" the next day always yummmmmmmmmmmm. I will have a cake from scratch with home made frosting for dessert. The pink cake has lemonade in it. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Wish you all could be here. bye I have the house to clean before Mother arrives. ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I hope some of you tried the Banana Pudding(pudin)from my Grandmother Sharpsteen. We are having Mother here for the weekly Sunday night dinner that she loves. I do haircuts for all today too. Dinner is Beef roast cooked all day with Mushroom soup and mixed in dry onion soup for spices. I add peeled potatoes, and peeled carrots. Some people call this New England Boiled Dinner. We make "Sharpsteen Stew" the next day always yummmmmmmmmmmm. I will have a cake from scratch with home made frosting for dessert. The pink cake has lemonade in it. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Wish you all could be here. bye I have the house to clean before Mother arrives. ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


The pudding is a definitly to do desert! Sounds like you more than have your happy hands full of stuff!! I love doing my roast like this too but no mushroom soup. I use the mushrooms instead. Take care and sounds like you could use a knitted dusting mitten in your house!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't finished reading all the posts since last night, but before I forget what I want to say, I'm doing it now. Further on the vinyl record - So my Walter and I took a walk in downtown Ventura yesterday. I was bemoaning the fact that I had purchased that media storage and it was too small to house my turntable and records. And thenI unfortunately had a bril flash. I HAD an old (from the 40's) suitcase that belonged to my parents. I got rid of it two weeks ago. I had been saving it for the last 5 years hoping to have some inspiration for its use. After I got rid of it I had the brillant flash that it would have been perfect to stand up the records in. Imagine, old suitcase - old vinyl records. Alas the suitcase is gone, the records remain in moving boxes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The one on the left has glow in the dark yarn in it.
> ...


Last time I had a candle light dinner the grand daughter cried because I turned the lights off. The grandson love candle light dinners.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I hope some of you tried the Banana Pudding(pudin)from my Grandmother Sharpsteen. We are having Mother here for the weekly Sunday night dinner that she loves. I do haircuts for all today too. Dinner is Beef roast cooked all day with Mushroom soup and mixed in dry onion soup for spices. I add peeled potatoes, and peeled carrots. Some people call this New England Boiled Dinner. We make "Sharpsteen Stew" the next day always yummmmmmmmmmmm. I will have a cake from scratch with home made frosting for dessert. The pink cake has lemonade in it. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Wish you all could be here. bye I have the house to clean before Mother arrives. ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Sounds delicious! Wish I could be there!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> I haven't finished reading all the posts since last night, but before I forget what I want to say, I'm doing it now. Further on the vinyl record - So my Walter and I took a walk in downtown Ventura yesterday. I was bemoaning the fact that I had purchased that media storage and it was too small to house my turntable and records. And thenI unfortunately had a bril flash. I HAD an old (from the 40's) suitcase that belonged to my parents. I got rid of it two weeks ago. I had been saving it for the last 5 years hoping to have some inspiration for its use. After I got rid of it I had the brillant flash that it would have been perfect to stand up the records in. Imagine, old suitcase - old vinyl records. Alas the suitcase is gone, the records remain in moving boxes.


I hate when that happens! I guess that is why I never want to get rid of things. You just never know when you might have a brilliant idea for its use!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> I haven't finished reading all the posts since last night, but before I forget what I want to say, I'm doing it now. Further on the vinyl record - So my Walter and I took a walk in downtown Ventura yesterday. I was bemoaning the fact that I had purchased that media storage and it was too small to house my turntable and records. And thenI unfortunately had a bril flash. I HAD an old (from the 40's) suitcase that belonged to my parents. I got rid of it two weeks ago. I had been saving it for the last 5 years hoping to have some inspiration for its use. After I got rid of it I had the brillant flash that it would have been perfect to stand up the records in. Imagine, old suitcase - old vinyl records. Alas the suitcase is gone, the records remain in moving boxes.


How frustrating, that would have been perfect!

Now you'll be scouring the stores for a vintage case!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Whilst we're thinking of our beloved vinyl, who had a Dansette?

Dave


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's the empanada dough recipe! Tonight I'm filling them with chicken/turkey, onion, garlic and rice mixture (yesterday's leftovers with ground turkey added in).
> 
> EMPANANDAS
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for posting this, I have been looking for an Empanandas recipe forever!! =)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Did you think he was only a cartoon?


When we visited Tucson, we got quite a charge seeing these.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave! how is that big project coming on? I am busy with a piece of crochet, presently. but as it is late, will wish you many creative hours, and say Good Night!
> ...


I've been off for so long, I misssed news of a big project... Are you working on a jumper? I'm stalled a on one right now that is really so close to being done.... Just need motivation... like a swift kick..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Whilst we're thinking of our beloved vinyl, who had a Dansette?
> 
> Dave


We had one. Wow what memories. My dad had a Reel to Reel that they used to record with when his band would practice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst we're thinking of our beloved vinyl, who had a Dansette?
> ...


Mine is in the loft, I'm scared to venture up there, I may be tempted to bring too many things back down!

Wasn't reel-to-reel great? There's one of them up there too!

This nostalgia lark is seriously hazadous to one's floorspace!

Dave!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


We must have moved in pretty close to the same time. The first time I was called for duty was probably in the mid-70's. I drove downtown, paid parking, went in and was immediately selected to a panel to be driven by police to court in RICHARDSON.... Asked for permission to drive my own car, reported and was eliminated and back home before lunch... Served downtown last year and had DH drop me off.... too early to mess with public transport and too chicken to drive in rush hour, even with the GPS. Took bus and Dart home and was not bad at all. I *know* I took handwork with me.... Just don't remember if it was cross stitch or knitting... I think knitting. You do have to go through metal detector and security. I don't think you'll have a problem...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Mom just got rid of the one we used last summer. So many memories.
The Reel to Reel was awesome us girls would sneak it out and record the four of us singing. Most of the time we'd get it erased before Dad caught us.

Very hazardous indeed.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just made up the Diamond Stitch Napkin Ring in turquoise, a friend of mine's favourite colour, I think I'll make myself a set too!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74932-1.html
> 
> ...


I found my size 7 needles and a ball of fig colored yarn. Just finished my first one! So fast and fun to knit. Thanks Dave. Red white and blue would be great for the summer patriotic holidays.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We had a reel to reel and I have a recording of each of my children speaking their thoughts on a thsnksgiving dinner. I even have the twins at two years old learning to count to ten. It and all the reels are now in the posession of the older twin. Those were the days. Edith M


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


One is in Fratton, Sweet Memories Vinyl Records, one of the biggest online retailers. A new one has recently opened in Castle Road, Southsea, called Pie & Vinyl, you can have a meal or a cup of tea while listening to music. They concentrate on records that have been released in the last 2 years, which shows how it's making a comeback.

Glad you like our Square Tower, I love Southsea's historic buildings. I have not had tea there yet, must do that soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

since we have been talking pudding this week - just found this - thought it would fit in.

sam

Baked New Delhi Pudding

Ingredients

1 cup yellow cornmeal, granulated
1/2 cup black molasses
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup lard or butter
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. baking soda
2 eggs
1 1/2 qt. hot milk 

Methods/steps
Mix ingredients thoroughly with half of the milk and bake in a very hot oven until mixture boils. Then stir in the remaining hot milk and bake in a well-greased stone slow cooker at a low temperature for 5 to 7 hours. 
Additional Tips
Ready in 7 hours

this comes from "my daily moments recipe of the day - www.mydailymoments.com".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - a question about your diamond napkin ring.

i used #7 and dishrag cotton - just for a practice piece - i thought it was too big - 3-1/2 inches wide - maybe i picture dk yarn differently - thought the cotton yarn would be about the same. maybe smaller needles? 

it was great fun though - i only changed one thing - i s1wyif - i like the edge better.

heidi's family rarely sits down together to eat. never has. however - heather's family does so they may be getting some napkin rings for fun.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hey, Doris, I believe the song went as follows:

Youre the end of the rainbow, My pot of gold,
Youre Daddys little girl, to have and to hold,
A precious gem, is what you are, 
Youre Daddys bright and shining star.

Youre the spirit of Christmas, the star on the tree.
Youre the Easter bunny to Mommy and me. 
Youre sugar your spice, your everything nice
Andy youre daddys little girl.

I believe the second verse was repeated and the song was ended after that. 
Love it so much. dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > That is a wonderful song, and I'll bet that I remember all of the words. So sentimental. Love it. dandysue
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Carol, we play our cards as they are dealt, but still wonder, "what if?" and it's a nice diversion.  dandy/sue



carol's gifts said:


> :wink:  Dandylion--Yes, and I'm one of them. I wanted to go into the military, but my dad said no. I wanted to go to nursing school right out of high school, but I knew my parents could not afford it. I got married and wwent around the world with my husband (deceased). It was a good life-he retired with24 years service. We got to see alot of places, and meet alot of people.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - a question about your diamond napkin ring.
> 
> i used #7 and dishrag cotton - just for a practice piece - i thought it was too big - 3-1/2 inches wide - maybe i picture dk yarn differently - thought the cotton yarn would be about the same. maybe smaller needles?
> 
> ...


DK yarn is lighter than worsted, rings made with Patons _Fusion_ on 4.5mm (US size 7) needles are coming out exactly 3" wide, with Sirdar _Hayfield DK_ on 4mm (US size 6) needles, they're 2.75" wide.

Fortunately the size isn't critical, you can always adjust how tightly you roll the napkins. My _SingaporeGP_ design is 3.75"wide, they look very impressive on the table.

You could come down a size, but I'd tell everybody I was making a bold statement!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I guess I missed some of the recipes somehow but they sound great. This morning I am up at 0715 and coffee is brewing.
All is quiet. I have another award luncheon so I'll be tied up this afternoon. No housework is getting done this weekend.No knitting so far either. I slept the afternoon and evening as I was exhausted from Lola the night before. I'm feeling a little better about the decision not to keep her and hoping Vickie can find a better situation for her-one with other dogs and children to play with her. I am not a kitten person and would find them tedious and not much comfort for me. I need a wk or two off to get my house in order as chaos reigns here and for the last two years I've had constant activity and things have slipped 
a lot. My health drags me down and consumes my energy.
Today again looks gloomy and overcast this AM and I am hoping the sun will shine later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just made up the Diamond Stitch Napkin Ring in turquoise, a friend of mine's favourite colour, I think I'll make myself a set too!
> ...


I'm glad you're havng fun with the pattern.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - a question about your diamond napkin ring.
> 
> i used #7 and dishrag cotton - just for a practice piece - i thought it was too big - 3-1/2 inches wide - maybe i picture dk yarn differently - thought the cotton yarn would be about the same. maybe smaller needles?
> 
> ...


DK yarn is smaller than craft cotton... Think more like a sock yarn or fingering weight yarn and a smaller needle...

It would work up beautifully in the Sinfonia mercerized cotton that you can get at Hobby Lobby or in one of the KnitPicks mercerized cottons. (DK is a confusing term when talking country to country, but it does not mean double knitting (knitting worsted weight) here... (Personally, I think dishrag cotton works up bigger than knitting worsted weight anyhow.)

Thanks for a different take on the edge. I'll try it both ways...

Just me being nosy... are Heidi and Heather twins? the names go together so well...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Thanks for the directions, I'll have to go shopping on my next trip. The crafts market at _The Square Tower_ is really good, as is the cream tea, proper vintage tea pots!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> since we have been talking pudding this week - just found this - thought it would fit in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


This would be a good pudding to make on my busy days. Michael will like it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - a question about your diamond napkin ring.
> ...


Rico _essentials_ mercerised cotton is very good too and comes in a wide range of colours. I don't know if it's available in America, but it's very reasonably priced over here.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > since we have been talking pudding this week - just found this - thought it would fit in.
> ...


This is like the Indian Pudding they gave us in elementary school lunches. I think there is a recipe like this in Joy of Cooking, too, but not made in a crockpot. I know the recipe I've seen has it in the oven for hours. Good for next winter here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I forgot to mention the beer battered fish. I have eaten it before and it is delicious.
> Here in the South we have dip our fish in cornmeal and fry it
> Everything is fried in the South. LOL.


We went out for lunch today and DD had beer battered fries--I'd never had those before, but they were pretty good. Not sure how that works on potatoes, though, as they didn't seem terribly breaded. Maybe I'll have to do some research.



Ms. Tess said:


> Oh thank you for posting this, I have been looking for an Empanandas recipe forever!! =)


You're most welcome! I've had a lot of fun with these since I started using the recipe; do let us know what you choose for filling! 

I'm at a bit of a loss at the moment as to what to work on...I'm tired from the weekend but it was good to get out and be active and in the sun. I think I'll work on the baby sweater for now and see how that goes; I may well change my mind and grab something else, but we'll see. I hope everyone's had/having a good day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I'm working on jackets for all three of us, it's been nothing but problems, I'm tempted to set it aside for a while. It's my own fault, I shouldn't have tried a pattern in a book, it's far better to design from scratch than one that's littered with errors and was only given in one size. The person who made the one in the photograph obviously felt the same way, because there's no way it was made from the pattern printed in the book!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Needleme said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized that I got 2 jury summons this week! One for Dallas county and one for the city of Richardson. I feel so popular!
> ...


I was able to bring my knitting to federal court in downtown Chicago last year. Only problem, about 15 minutes after checking in the jury room, we sat through the video explaining what goes on in the courtroom and then the group I was with got sent to a courtroom and we were there the entire day for questioning and jury selection. I was not allowed to knit in the courtroom, so I didn't get anything done at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

fingering = 4ply and worsted = 8ply.
UK DK is 8 ply. You could try two strands of fingering- that should work.

Bulldog I posted the link to the White Chocolate and peanut butter slice in the last TP- knew Sam would want it. Very rich but delcious we tried it yesterday. 
http://www.taste.com.au/kitchen/recipes/white+choc+amp+peanut+butter+slice+by+matt+preston,19897 Granita biscuits are a plain sweet wheat biscuit (the UK digestive is similar).


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

What's with the publication of patterns these days. It seems as if someone writes down something, doesn't work out the language and that the publisher does not verify that the patterns performs as written or edits where there is more than one way to interpret the pattern directions. I find myself trying to redesign the pattern into language I can quickly knit from and then having to make fitting adjustments as well. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Yesterdat I went to the Ventura Marina. There a fishing boat unloads its fish for sale. I purchased a filet of a fish called an Opa. It is a rather large fish, round and flat. Brilliantly and beautifully colored. I cooked it by simply pan frying it in margarine. It was so fresh that no one would even suspect that I had cooked fish last night. I love living at the beach. 

Today I went to the Oxnard Marina where there was a farmers market happening. The same thing - a fishing boat sells their catch directly from the boat. Today they had halibut. I declined to purchase any in that it was $18 per pound.

And Fireball Dave, while in Ventura yesterday I spotted a British Import shop. What foods should I purchase from there that are super duper delicious and for me here in California, out of the ordinary?


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Greetings on a Sunday evening from northern Minnesota. The sun is peaking out from behind the clouds after a day of rain and snow. Fortunately the snow did not stick here. But the Iron Range got several inches again this week-end. We're finally getting what didn't arrive this winter. Agghh!
Yesterday was spent at my older GD's volleyball tournament. They didn't fare too well because more than half the team was playing in a basketball tournament. She's a hockey player so no basketball for her. 
My GS was inducted into the National Honor Society for the second year. I'm so proud of them.
It's too bad Lola didn't work out, but I'm sure the right pet will come along one of these days.
All of the recipes are great. My son will love the banana pudding - it's his favorite. Dave, I'll certainly try your recipe with pear slices and raspberry jam.
I've been procrastinating, so I need to sign off and get a lining in the felted purse I made for charity. I need to take it to the Needle Art Guild meeting tomorrow. So, good night all.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Finishing up the baby blanket needed for the baby shower tomorrow. I have about 45 more rows so it should get finished while I watch the Blackhawks game tonight. Raffi Torres got a 25 game suspension for his hit on Marian Hossa, but since he is a repeat offender I don't think this will stop him in the future from being a thug instead of a hockey player. Okay, stepping down from my soap box......
> ...


It was a good game. 2nd period kind of slow and boring..... but, what else? overtime again and Hawks WIN! I also finished the baby blanket! so I guess that's a double win?!?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dave, that sounds like a real nighmare. I don't think I've ever seen a fitted garment that only came in one size..... but I sure have found my share of errors in patterns, and the number of pictures that don't match the stitching charts constantly amazes me. I guess I have an entirely different idea as to what the terms test knitting and proofreading actually mean. I'm not very adventurous when it comes to knitting pattern changes...but.... I have seen some references to some software or sites where you can enter basic info, like stitch pattern repeats, measurements, and it will generate a pattern for you.... Of course, garbage in, garbage out would still apply but I would hope the bones of your pattern would afford enough good info. You'll overcome the obstacles eventually. My hope is that the lads might be the same size so you only have to reinvent the wheel twice.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Definitely a win/win for you.... I'm trying to figure out what EASY project to start for the game tomorrow night.... Don't think the lace scarf I've started will fit the bill... though I do plan on working on it while I wait for mom at the dentist.... I *could* watch upstairs and pick up the studio... the problem with that is that I won't remember where I put anything if it's another nailbitter....


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > It was a good game. 2nd period kind of slow and boring..... but, what else? overtime again and Hawks WIN! I also finished the baby blanket! so I guess that's a double win?!?
> ...


I'm going back to my nephew's blanket. It's all knit every row, has navy blue on both sides, red center. So the only thing I have to really watch is when I change yarn color that I overlap it so as not to leave a hole. He has been very patient with me as I have had other projects that needed to be done.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think he was only a cartoon?
> ...


We only have one for the last couple years and he is very shy.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Marge: Take your time and let yourself catch up wiith life. No law says you must have a pet. Those of us that have pets sometimes think they are the answer to all our ills. When the time is right and the pet is right you will know it. Until then you still have us KPers. WE make really good pet don't need feeding, walking or cleaning up after. And we don't chew the furniture. WE just sit and listen attentatively. Edith M


margewhaples said:


> I guess I missed some of the recipes somehow but they sound great. This morning I am up at 0715 and coffee is brewing.
> All is quiet. I have another award luncheon so I'll be tied up this afternoon. No housework is getting done this weekend.No knitting so far either. I slept the afternoon and evening as I was exhausted from Lola the night before. I'm feeling a little better about the decision not to keep her and hoping Vickie can find a better situation for her-one with other dogs and children to play with her. I am not a kitten person and would find them tedious and not much comfort for me. I need a wk or two off to get my house in order as chaos reigns here and for the last two years I've had constant activity and things have slipped
> a lot. My health drags me down and consumes my energy.
> Today again looks gloomy and overcast this AM and I am hoping the sun will shine later.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is from New england though, and is American Indian.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, what I need is a good recipe for rice pudding. More a creamy pudding than a solid pudding. I have my mom's recipe but it is drier than what I'm looking for right now.

I have to take dessert to Shepherd's Center on Tuesday (12 knitters for charity) and so many of the ladies I know would find a creamy pudding easier to digest.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Marge: Take your time and let yourself catch up wiith life. No law says you must have a pet. Those of us that have pets sometimes think they are the answer to all our ills. When the time is right and the pet is right you will know it. Until then you still have us KPers. WE make really good pet don't need feeding, walking or cleaning up after. And we don't chew the furniture. WE just sit and listen attentatively. Edith M
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> ...


When we lost our "Casey" my husband said, "I can't do this ever again". Solution, we've become "sitters" for our friends. Now they can go on short vacations and know their "furry friend" is well taken care of and loved.

On gloomy and overcast days I try to busy myself with small projects that I can manage to finish. Makes me feel as though I've accomplished something. Sometimes we set ourselves up for failure. We set the bar too high for ourselves and then we feel overwhelmed.

It's really OK to sit and read or knit a few lines, read the paper, watch a funny nonsense program on TV...don't judge yourself harshly. Although it is gloomy outside, you can still accomplish something and make yourself feel better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I so agree on the "gloomy" days. The can be my favorites because people don't expect much of you so you can stay in pj's and do a lot of little things that get overlooked on a normal day. I call them my 'lost" days and just relish sitting and doing NOTHING or just what I want, not what I should....... Sure wish it would rain... I have two new knitting related novels calling my name and a whole houseful of drawers to sort out and little projects to tie up in a bow... Not to mention, I could use a manicure...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Love those rainy days in the Spring and Summer days when I can have my windows open and can hear the drizzle of the rain causing different tones on the metal carport roof, regular roof, cement sidewalk, ground, and puddles, and dripping from various gutters and such places. Surely there have been many songs written on days and nights like those. dandylion/sue



Dreamweaver said:


> I so agree on the "gloomy" days. The can be my favorites because people don't expect much of you so you can stay in pj's and do a lot of little things that get overlooked on a normal day. I call them my 'lost" days and just relish sitting and doing NOTHING or just what I want, not what I should....... Sure wish it would rain... I have two new knitting related novels calling my name and a whole houseful of drawers to sort out and little projects to tie up in a bow... Not to mention, I could use a manicure...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hey, Doris, I believe the song went as follows:
> 
> Youre the end of the rainbow, My pot of gold,
> Youre Daddys little girl, to have and to hold,
> ...


Thank so much, Sue. Now if I could hear you sing it!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - you weren't being nosy - heather is my oldest daughter - lives in indianapolis with her husband and four children - three actually - the oldest started college last fall. indianapolis is about 140 miles from here - i don't get down very often.

i live in heidi's garage (now a one bedroom apt) - so do talk about her more often.

thanks for the info on the yarn.

everything i knit the first stitch is always s1wyif - and if i have to decrease it is never the first stitch - always the second or wherever it falls. all rows end k1. some things i add two stitches for salvage - much easier to sew together. it is just me.

think i will try one with sock yarn just to see what it looks like.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - a question about your diamond napkin ring.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dave - it was just an experiment - i think it was the yarn - will try something like you used.

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - a question about your diamond napkin ring.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - not quite 1:30 in northwest ohio usa - everyone seems to be in bed so i guess i'll go too. see ya'll in the morning.

sam

sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening all! I have really enjoyed all of the posts, recipes, and conversation. Can't believe the weekend is over. At the moment, I am not working this week. I sort of hope it will last. I have a lot to do, especially in the knitting department! I was also wondering if anyone has ever used Knit Pro to create a picture in knitting form? I have tried several times without any luck. I don't know if I am doing something wrong or not. My allergies are really acting up. Can't sleep for coughing. Not much fun.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dave, that sounds like a real nighmare. I don't think I've ever seen a fitted garment that only came in one size..... but I sure have found my share of errors in patterns, and the number of pictures that don't match the stitching charts constantly amazes me. I guess I have an entirely different idea as to what the terms test knitting and proofreading actually mean. I'm not very adventurous when it comes to knitting pattern changes...but.... I have seen some references to some software or sites where you can enter basic info, like stitch pattern repeats, measurements, and it will generate a pattern for you.... Of course, garbage in, garbage out would still apply but I would hope the bones of your pattern would afford enough good info. You'll overcome the obstacles eventually. My hope is that the lads might be the same size so you only have to reinvent the wheel twice.....


The three of us are different sizes, none the same as her model; not that it would be much help if we were, the pattern is rubbish! It's so sloppy, she didn't even bother to get the length from bottom to armhole to match on the back and the front!

My son spotted the book and thought he'd make it for himself, he's a pretty competent knitter and can manage a cabled English cricket sweater with raglan sleeves, so he isn't a beginner. He showed it to his best friend who thought it looked cool too, then they read the pattern and couldn't make sense of it and asked for help. Quite simply nothing adds up, what shold be simple doesn't work because the 'designer' has a numeracy age to match her shoe size, or less!

After spending ages trying to adjust her mess, I got out the graph paper and made ny own design from the photograph and that's working out fine. It's the old-fashioned way of doing things; clothing manufacturers sit with their sketch books at fashion shows, then go off and design their own _something-like_ version. Out of curiousity, I checked the rest of the patterns in the book, only one-fifth of them did not contain a mistake; the biggest howler was a 70-row motif you're supposed to fit into 54 rows on a jumper, that's beyond careless!

I've made a few radical changes, substituted the yarns, added pockets and individual motifs on the backs, so now it's a knittable jacket. I'm hoping to get them all finished over the next couple of months.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks dave - it was just an experiment - i think it was the yarn - will try something like you used.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


DK falls somewhere between _Sportweight_ and _Worsted_, look for a yarn that knits to 20-24 stitches and about 26-30 rows over 4". Deramores is a really good and very reasonably-priced online supplier and has a flat £3.95 (US$6.35) postal rate, so if you've a biggish order, they might be a good option.

http://www.deramores.com/

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!

Dave


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello and good morning everyone. We just finished moving and I'm dead tired, haven't even had time to read the posts yet but wanted to say hi. I'm almost in withdrawls, haven't had a bit of time in the ladt few days. Who knew how much stuff accumulates after 14 years in a house, and with children, and being a crafter and artist? I thought I did a good spring and after-holiday clean each year, but wow, things sure can pile up. And did I find yarn, UFO's, and knitting needles, stitch markers,etc, everywhere. My son couldn't believe how things would pop up; "like a junkie" stash was everywhere. It's sure organized now, but I'm too pooped to knit! Buf all the kids are in bedrooms and life is good. The cat is still miffed, though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite.


haven't heard this for ages.
I also love snug as a bug in a rug- and with winter coming that will again be an option. Snuggling up under the bedclothes doesn't have the same appeal in the summer weather!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daddy's Little Girl has just come on the radio as I was reading the last few pages! 
Now back to reading the posts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> 
> Dave


Have a wonderful St. George's Day. Today the weather has thrown us freezing rain, seriously, not impressed. My poor tulips.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.


Ooh I hate snow. Will have to go outside and admire my banana plants after looking at that photo. LOL. Maybe I should post a photo of the bananas growing in my backyard. LOL. Essie from Oz


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Up again at 0430Am Fog and drizzle predicted with rain up to and including Wed. Once again my laundry will be on the back burner. I am knitting my dishcloths and was 1/2 finished with one for last night, so can finish it today probably. Very nice posts this wkend. Looked thru main topics as well and some great projects. Will do pictures later in the day. I am looking for some patterns to use the yarn I have which is not too much of anything. I need some guidance in designing my own pattern for sweaters. Where would the best source of ideas. I am a large person with very short waist, My bust measurement is 57 inches. In ready made I wear a 2x petite on top. Will await the advise of all my experts. Also need a sweater coat for next winter. I would appreciate anything you have to offer.

My dad bought me my first vinyl Tenderly by Pat Boone when I was 13. I liked Andy Williams, John Gary, Dean Martin, Tom Netherton, Peter, Paul and Mary, The carpenters, Helen Reddy, and particularly Olivia Newton John. I recently bought a phonograph that can convert lps to cds or tapes. I still have a stack of some of my lps. Oh and I loved Martin Denny's orchestra the Ink Spots, the platters, 4 Aces, Engleberg Humperdink,Glen Cambell, Etc. Marlark marge
Also would like to try to design dishcloths to start. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

alpajem said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.
> ...


That would be a nice picture. It is chilly, the snow a dice should be gone by this evening.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Hello and good morning everyone. We just finished moving and I'm dead tired, haven't even had time to read the posts yet but wanted to say hi. I'm almost in withdrawls, haven't had a bit of time in the ladt few days. Who knew how much stuff accumulates after 14 years in a house, and with children, and being a crafter and artist? I thought I did a good spring and after-holiday clean each year, but wow, things sure can pile up. And did I find yarn, UFO's, and knitting needles, stitch markers,etc, everywhere. My son couldn't believe how things would pop up; "like a junkie" stash was everywhere. It's sure organized now, but I'm too pooped to knit! Buf all the kids are in bedrooms and life is good. The cat is still miffed, though.


I know I ought to sell my house, it's far too large and expensive for a pensioner to run, but after 25yrs. here I just can't face the thought of clearing all the junk. I think I'll wait until I have to go lnto sheltered housing & just take what I need, leave the rest for my DD's to clear, just as my Father did to me. Needless to say, there are still items of his lurking in the spare rooms & garage,OMG. Don't think I'll ever get them cleared!
I admire your efforts and sympathise with your weariness, just relax, knit and let the cat sit on your lap, then you'll be forgiven. Snooty things, cats, aren't they? Tessa.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh, deescrafty, about 8 yrs ago, we packed up everything in our house and moved no where, we totally remodeld this ol house, built in the late 1800's. loved it for its high ceilings and different things you don't see in the newer homes and for 23 yrs we have called it home, but we now have loads of plug ins and a huge walk in closet and 2nd bathroom, a totally new kit. this remodel went on for 5 months, but what i was going to say, while i was packing up everything, i got rid of so much, couldn't believe what all i had accumulated, and i do try to guard against all that pack rat mentality, but man its hard... 
take it easy, and we just unpacked the main things and then took it a box at a time.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Southern Gal, Your house sounds like mine, built in 1892, with large rooms & high ceilings, fireplaces & mouldings. When we moved in nothing had been done to it for around 45yrs. We had one room to live in & a lot of hard work. Couldn't do it now but loved it at the time, now we have all the mod.coms, but it could do with another update. I wonder how different houses of that era were in your location to the UK?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My daughter moved the day after Christmas from a 1200 sq. ft. house to a 4600 sq ft house with four kids. She really needed the extra bedrooms and more space. She is still unpacking. I love her statement "Rome wasn't built in a day" and so the unpacking is still a work in progress. She works full time so doesn't have a lot of time with all the children's activities.
I use her statement when it comes to cleaning. The house will get cleaned and organized some day. In the meantime I do a little each day, and I mean very little. I need time for my creative side of knitting and sewing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.


Had noticed you were down to 0 C . As you say, rather a shock for the bulbs, does not augur well for what your summer may bring!! 12.37 a.m., up checking on the banking. Too many ideas, and inevitably dollars can't get spent twice, or four times as I would really like- just been working on the food budget, I think I NEED gluten flour for the ongoing work on my Pumperknickel/peasant loaf. my last loaf was very crumbly.
Happy Day!!! [I hope]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and good morning everyone. We just finished moving and I'm dead tired, haven't even had time to read the posts yet but wanted to say hi. I'm almost in withdrawls, haven't had a bit of time in the ladt few days. Who knew how much stuff accumulates after 14 years in a house, and with children, and being a crafter and artist? I thought I did a good spring and after-holiday clean each year, but wow, things sure can pile up. And did I find yarn, UFO's, and knitting needles, stitch markers,etc, everywhere. My son couldn't believe how things would pop up; "like a junkie" stash was everywhere. It's sure organized now, but I'm too pooped to knit! Buf all the kids are in bedrooms and life is good. The cat is still miffed, though.
> ...


Dear Tessa, I was thinking earlier, what would happen if I end up in a home? I have been here ten years now, and already have too much for my storage space. Fortunately the landlord is rather easy-going, and has not objected that I utilize my wall space for hung storage, where-ever possible, have built in several wall cupboards, and by no means consider my kitchen 'improvements' finished. The work room badly needs more storage- needs a lot more thought as to how I can do it, on the little bit I can squirel away each fortnight!
How are you keeping?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My daughter moved the day after Christmas from a 1200 sq. ft. house to a 4600 sq ft house with four kids. She really needed the extra bedrooms and more space. She is still unpacking. I love her statement "Rome wasn't built in a day" and so the unpacking is still a work in progress. She works full time so doesn't have a lot of time with all the children's activities.
> I use her statement when it comes to cleaning. The house will get cleaned and organized some day. In the meantime I do a little each day, and I mean very little. I need time for my creative side of knitting and sewing.


sounds very familiar- I will knit any day, rather than clean, the DH is the one who fusses over what people will think- what will the reaction be when I start painting again? That is going to have to be done in the car port- wish it was a garage- but there are many other advantages to my little house, like closeness to public transport- two bus routes and the suburban train system. Fairly easy to get to distance transport- train bus and air- we are on the flight path in, to the main airport. I used to fly a Piper Cub, so find this of some interest. And good neighbours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.
> ...


 The freezing rain has stopped and it is warming up. The snow and ice is melting into a lovely slushy mess. The gluten does make a difference.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, deescrafty, about 8 yrs ago, we packed up everything in our house and moved no where, we totally remodeld this ol house, built in the late 1800's. loved it for its high ceilings and different things you don't see in the newer homes and for 23 yrs we have called it home, but we now have loads of plug ins and a huge walk in closet and 2nd bathroom, a totally new kit. this remodel went on for 5 months, but what i was going to say, while i was packing up everything, i got rid of so much, couldn't believe what all i had accumulated, and i do try to guard against all that pack rat mentality, but man its hard...
> take it easy, and we just unpacked the main things and then took it a box at a time.


Southern Gal, would love to see a picture of your house if that isn't being too intrusive. I loved all the old houses in Savannah when we visited there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> 
> Dave


And a Happy St. George's Day to you, too, Dave! Hope you are having good weather. Ours has cleared now except for the wind. Saturday evening and all day yesterday we had a cold rain so I'm glad I did a lot of planting on Saturday.

I bought a crabapple tree at Aldi last week. It was about $6.00, reduced from $16. John started to dig a hole for it, but I think it will take him all week --our ground is so hard. I made sure to water the tree well so it won't die on me while it's waiting to be planted.

I have a beautiful yellow rose on my climbing rosebush and it's only April!! It's still in good shape this morning after all the cold rain.

We have an appt. with a lawyer on Wednesday to discuss a medical malpractice suit. John had surgery for an abdominal aortic aneurysm (AAA) a few years ago and they botched the job. Now he has a rupture that resembles a pregnancy. We have to buy a new surgical binder every few months to hold it in. There's a risk of the intestines twisting and if that happens he's a goner -- his cardiologist says "no more surgery." Please, if anyone is so inclined, we could use some prayers and good thoughts that the lawyer will take the case. That surgeon needs to learn a lesson!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.


 The freezing rain has stopped and it is warming up. The snow and ice is melting into a lovely slushy mess. [/quote]

The snow is pretty until it turns to slush. Better get out the hip boots! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> ...


Oh, my dear, are you covered for that by insurance? How DO you afford the lawyer? Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. I will ask the DH [who has a 'hotline' upstairs] to include you as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > oh, deescrafty, about 8 yrs ago, we packed up everything in our house and moved no where, we totally remodeld this ol house, built in the late 1800's. loved it for its high ceilings and different things you don't see in the newer homes and for 23 yrs we have called it home, but we now have loads of plug ins and a huge walk in closet and 2nd bathroom, a totally new kit. this remodel went on for 5 months, but what i was going to say, while i was packing up everything, i got rid of so much, couldn't believe what all i had accumulated, and i do try to guard against all that pack rat mentality, but man its hard...
> ...


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thought it probably would, realised to my horror I have almost run out of vanilla sugar, something I normally never let happen!
Had a few other worries on the brain- like keeping the DH full- boy! can he ever eat!!...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sounds very familiar- I will knit any day, rather than clean, the DH is the one who fusses over what people will think- what will the reaction be when I start painting again? That is going to have to be done in the car port- wish it was a garage- but there are many other advantages to my little house, like closeness to public transport- two bus routes and the suburban train system. Fairly easy to get to distance transport- train bus and air- we are on the flight path in, to the main airport. I used to fly a Piper Cub, so find this of some interest. And good neighbours.


myfanwy, you never cease to amaze me! A painter and a former pilot? What other talents do you have?

I always wanted to learn to fly a plane, but never took lessons. My brother could fly and when I was in my teens he took me (plus his wife and child) from RI to NC, where he was living, in a small 4-seater plane. That was so exciting! He figured the gas so closely that the moment the wheels touched down in NC, the gas gauge registered "EMPTY." That was a little unnerving! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > sounds very familiar- I will knit any day, rather than clean, the DH is the one who fusses over what people will think- what will the reaction be when I start painting again? That is going to have to be done in the car port- wish it was a garage- but there are many other advantages to my little house, like closeness to public transport- two bus routes and the suburban train system. Fairly easy to get to distance transport- train bus and air- we are on the flight path in, to the main airport. I used to fly a Piper Cub, so find this of some interest. And good neighbours.
> ...


the biggest 'un-nerve' I ever had in a small plane was with my father as pilot- he must have just qualified, because all 5 of us flew to Tauranga, and he did not correctly judge the extra load, and we 'kangaroo hopped' our way down the landing strip.
Rotorua to Tauranga is an hour or so by car, depending on the holiday traffic if you strike it can take 3 hours then.

Blame my mother, a frustrated occupational therapist, who was too old to requalify for NZ, and actually was far better trained than the friend who came out here, to set up the OT school.. bit of jealousy factor perhaps.

lace making tatting and bead work on the 'back burner'
won't drive any longer- just can't afford to get into that one
spinning, and weaving on another back burner.
Not sure that the DH really knew what he was taking on when he fell in love with me!!!...

list of WIP's from another thread!
1 beanie, current crochet snood,cardigan that I need to 'frog', for self
1 pr socks for the DH
headband, jersey for the GD
two shrugs for the DD
then there is the on-going needlepoint
sewing, 3 skirts being worked on, for self,
needle rolls in progress
I think that is about it,
before I start on the paintings that I am thinking of working on.
then there is the weaving
and the spinning wheel I intend to build
oh, and the lace, bead work and tatting
I think that is about 'it' 
Lots of variety!
then there is the garden...
and the breadmaking...

and then I forgot my shopping bag project...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Outside today, at my house. What a surprise. The teens are happy for the delay.
> ...


The snow is pretty until it turns to slush. Better get out the hip boots! :-D[/quote]

That would be a sight. :-D

I'll keep you and John in my thoughts. I hope you get things resolved soon.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


The first 15 minutes of his time will be free. We can lay out the problem and he'll decide whether or not to take the case. Once DH takes off his shirt and binder and he sees the "baby," I don't think he'll turn us down. I think most medical malpractice lawyers work on a contingency basis - they take a percentage of the amount awarded.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deescrafty, when and if you ever get settled, and I'm sure you will, could you tell me what sweater pattern you use for the layettes you make for the Navy Moms? I have lots of baby yarns in my stash and I'd like to give it a try.

I volunteered for a short time at the Navy Relief Society office in Washington, DC. One of my "jobs" was preparing kits for the Moms. Someone would sew little duffel (sp?) bags from nursery-type fabrics and others would knit and crochet outfits and blankets. Then they would have diapers and other items to include. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

DorisT, you are in my prayers for your husband's health & for a good outcome from your case. If you are lucky & have a good lawyer the surgeon's insurers may settle without it being too long drawn-out I hope so, but know no amount of money is more important than his good health. Take care. Tessa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

With all the talk about old houses, it made me think of the house my parents bought when I was about 10 years old. That was in 1938 and the owner said the house was 150 years old then so that would make it a 1788 house. Unbelievable! I think I spent the best years of my life in that house. Of course, it needed a lot of work - like replacing the sills (that's what holds the house up). There was no running water, electricity, or central heating system, but my Dad had all the work done. The kitchen had an old cast iron stove that my Mom continued to use until we moved. I remember warming my feet in front of it when I came in from the cold and snow. The kitchen sink had a pump to draw water. We had a cute little outhouse that my Dad wallpapered with leftover pink wallpaper from my bedroom - we used that until the indoor plumbing was finished. The first few months my brother and I did our homework by oil lamp until the electricity was installed. I loved the style of the house - Colonial 2-story, white with black shutters. It had been part of an estate - the "big house" was across the road and was only occupied in the summer. Everytime we go back to Rhode Island, we drive by to look at it. Once I went up to the door and the lady of the house invited me into the kitchen to talk. I always wanted to buy that house and move back to RI.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Tessa, I was thinking earlier, what would happen if I end up in a home? I have been here ten years now, and already have too much for my storage space. Fortunately the landlord is rather easy-going, and has not objected that I utilize my wall space for hung storage, where-ever possible, have built in several wall cupboards, and by no means consider my kitchen 'improvements' finished. The work room badly needs more storage- needs a lot more thought as to how I can do it, on the little bit I can squirel away each fortnight!
> How are you keeping?


myfanwy, maybe you could barter. Knit or whatever in exchange for a carpenter who would do the work for you?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, if you have to go into a home you can take your knitting & your memories, leave the rest for someone else to worry about. In the meantime all we can do is take life as it comes, one day at a time. I think you have had a good life, I would love to have been able to pilot a plane. I'm sure your DH enjoyed finding out what he'd taken on marrying you, mine had a similar experience as I dragged him kicking & screaming into the 20th century. but he didn't seem to regret it.

I'm doing quite well considering all my boring ailments, just wish it would stop raining here. it doesn't seem to have let up since they announced a hose-pipe ban because of the drought!!!
I've started using the bus, I have a free pass & petrol is so expensive, over £80. to fill the tank. Besides, the walk to the bus stop does me good. Getting soaking wet doesn't!!

Tessa.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> DorisT, you are in my prayers for your husband's health & for a good outcome from your case. If you are lucky & have a good lawyer the surgeon's insurers may settle without it being too long drawn-out I hope so, but know no amount of money is more important than his good health. Take care. Tessa


Thank you Tessa. You're right, the money will do us no good if my DH runs into a problem with a twisted intestine. It happened to me once due to adhesions from previous surgery (long, long story) and it hurt so badly I had prepared myself to die. IF and it's a big IF the surgeon would settle out of court it would be a blessing. I've already told DH any money we receive would be probably given to our youngest GD to pay for college.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Did you think he was only a cartoon?


He is my school's mascot. The kids will get a kick out of seeing a real one! Thanks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Doris, prayers and well wishes that everything goes well for you and yours!

On another note, remember the raindrops dishcloth from the last tea party?? I was over at Mom's place yesterday. She made this dishcloth using the yarn called for. Once it was knit, we noticed that it was way too thick/heavy to work as a dishcloth and is more suited to be a hotpot matt. If you are going to knit this, my suggestion would be to use a lesser weight of yarn than the worsted weight/#4 cotton yarn that is called for. A #2 weight cotton would be ideal for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talking about napkin rings - if you crochet this one is kind of cute. from red heart yarns - you will need to go to their website www.redheartyarn.com ( think) to see a picture which i think will help you in making it.

sam

Heart Strings Napkin Tie Pattern

Skill Level for Heart Strings Napkin Tie Pattern: EASY

Designed by Linda Cyr.

Napkin Ring is 6" around. Hearts measure 2½" across at widest part x 2" long.

RED HEART® "Soft Yarn": 1 Ball each 4608 Wine A and 9523 Dark Leaf B.

Crochet Hook: 5mm [US H-8]. Split-ring stitch marker, yarn needle.

GAUGE: 17 sts = 4"; 16 rows = 4" in sc. CHECK YOUR GAUGE. Use any size hook to obtain the gauge.

HEART (Make 2) 
With A, ch 11. 
Round 1: 3 Sc in 2nd ch from hook, sc in next 3 ch, skip next 2 ch, sc in next 3 ch, 3 sc in last ch; pivot to work in unused loops of beginning ch, sc in next 3 ch, (sc, ch 2, sc) all in ch-2 space, sc in last 3 ch - 20 sc. Do not join but work in continuous rounds. Mark first st of round and move up each round. 
Round 2: [2 Sc in next sc] 3 times, sc in next 2 sc, skip next 2 sc, sc in next 2 sc, [2 sc in next sc] 3 times, sc in next 4 sc, (sc, ch 2, sc) all in ch-2 space, sc in last 4 sc - 26 sc. 
Round 3: [2 Sc in next sc, sc in next sc] 3 times, sc in next sc, skip next 2 sc, sc in next 2 sc, [2 sc in next sc, sc in next sc] 3 times, sc in next 4 sc, (sc, ch 2, sc) all in ch-2 space, sc in last 5 sc; slip st in next sc - 32 sc. Fasten off. Weave in ends.

RING 
With B, ch 25, join with a slip st in first ch to form a ring taking care that ch is not twisted. 
Round 1: Ch 1, sc in each ch around; join with a slip st in first sc - 25 sc. Fasten off.

TIE 
With B, ch 40. Fasten off.

Finishing 
Make Tie chain into a bow; sew to middle of Ring. Attach a Heart to each end of Tie. Weave in all ends.

Pattern © Coats & Clark. Other Coats & Clark patterns using Red Heart Soft Yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, if you have to go into a home you can take your knitting & your memories, leave the rest for someone else to worry about. In the meantime all we can do is take life as it comes, one day at a time. I think you have had a good life, I would love to have been able to pilot a plane. I'm sure your DH enjoyed finding out what he'd taken on marrying you, mine had a similar experience as I dragged him kicking & screaming into the 20th century. but he didn't seem to regret it.
> 
> I'm doing quite well considering all my boring ailments, just wish it would stop raining here. it doesn't seem to have let up since they announced a hose-pipe ban because of the drought!!!
> I've started using the bus, I have a free pass & petrol is so expensive, over £80. to fill the tank. Besides, the walk to the bus stop does me good. Getting soaking wet doesn't!!
> ...


when we first met he was very impressed with my flying experience, actually only about 26 hours, 5 solo hours.
I then went to Uni AND the first major oil crisis hit. One day I walked 6 miles to get to an airfield, but as I did not have my log book it had to be dual, and I don't think they had a Piper Cub.
'my' one crashed in a fireball when Mangere Airport was opened.
Mangere is still our major overseas Airport- I can hear a heavy load rumbling out now. we are quite close as the proverbial crow flies. I am more interested in what the military, and navy are using...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Doris T both you and your DH are in my prayers. I hope you have a good outcome. If everything turns out ok insurance wise and I pray it does; is there anything that can be done to fix the problem? I pray for a fix.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just realized I wrote my last post on last week's thread...ah, trying to do more than one thing at the same time always gets me into trouble. Ha ha!

Doris, I think you're right in that the lawyer will likely take your case, and I hope they settle quickly! I will keep you in my thoughts as well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Doris T both you and your DH are in my prayers. I hope you have a good outcome. If everything turns out ok insurance wise and I pray it does; is there anything that can be done to fix the problem? I pray for a fix.


No, I'm afraid his cardiologist has ruled out anymore surgery for him. He has had heart problems requiring one procedure or another for quite a few years, wears a pacemaker/ defibrillator, and had major open heart surgery in February of last year. He's lucky to be alive!! But this hernia (baby) of his is just adding insult to injury! :XD:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I wrote my last post on last week's thread...ah, trying to do more than one thing at the same time always gets me into trouble. Ha ha!
> 
> Doris, I think you're right in that the lawyer will likely take your case, and I hope they settle quickly! I will keep you in my thoughts as well.


Thanks so much, Sorlenna. We're not the suing type, and I'm sure the whole thing will cause us lots of stress, but it has to be done.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think he was only a cartoon?
> ...


How funny! Cute mascot


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Done! Edith M


DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and good morning everyone. We just finished moving and I'm dead tired, haven't even had time to read the posts yet but wanted to say hi. I'm almost in withdrawls, haven't had a bit of time in the ladt few days. Who knew how much stuff accumulates after 14 years in a house, and with children, and being a crafter and artist? I thought I did a good spring and after-holiday clean each year, but wow, things sure can pile up. And did I find yarn, UFO's, and knitting needles, stitch markers,etc, everywhere. My son couldn't believe how things would pop up; "like a junkie" stash was everywhere. It's sure organized now, but I'm too pooped to knit! Buf all the kids are in bedrooms and life is good. The cat is still miffed, though.
> ...


I'm getting rid of a few things I don't care about or stuff that just did not get thrown away when it should have been. But I figure my treasures may be treasured by someone else eventually. I'm telling my executor that he can give away anything he wants to instead of trying to sell it. And I may have quite a few years to use or to choose a recipient for things I have.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

[

Almost forgot, My first record was one I bought for $.78 and it was one of Oscar Levant's records. Wish I could rember which one. My sister bought me one named Feet Up, Pat Him On The PoPo. The last one I bought was an album by ----Whitaker. Can't for the life of me remember his first name. He's an Englishman with a beautiful voice.[/quote]

His name is Rgoer....and YES, he does have a marvelous voice! He is one of my favorites, too!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> [
> 
> Almost forgot, My first record was one I bought for $.78 and it was one of Oscar Levant's records. Wish I could rember which one. My sister bought me one named Feet Up, Pat Him On The PoPo. The last one I bought was an album by ----Whitaker. Can't for the life of me remember his first name. He's an Englishman with a beautiful voice.


His name is Rgoer....and YES, he does have a marvelous voice! He is one of my favorites, too!
Carol (IL)[/quote]

5mmdpns posted that he is actually Kenyan, was it earlier in this TP

my last vinyl was possibly something by Beethoven, or may have been operatic. hard to tell when you no longer have them- [the long, sad story]


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> ...


Doris--best of luck with the malpractice suit--it's appalling that your DH faces the rest of his life without the possibility of potentially life-saving surgery and that in the worst case scenario, you might be left bereft and impoverished due to a health care system based on profiteering rather than compassion. Completely off the subject--you might want to get a soil analysis before prepping your raspberry bed to determine the ph--you may need to acidify if the ph is too high. Again, the local master gardener office would be your best resource for all of this.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> ...


Unfortunately the weather cleared up this morning, just so it could rain hard by lunch-time!

So sorry to hear of Johns problem's, do give him all my very best wishes, I'm so looking forward to seeing you both back in London next year.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, if you have to go into a home you can take your knitting & your memories, leave the rest for someone else to worry about. In the meantime all we can do is take life as it comes, one day at a time. I think you have had a good life, I would love to have been able to pilot a plane. I'm sure your DH enjoyed finding out what he'd taken on marrying you, mine had a similar experience as I dragged him kicking & screaming into the 20th century. but he didn't seem to regret it.
> 
> I'm doing quite well considering all my boring ailments, just wish it would stop raining here. it doesn't seem to have let up since they announced a hose-pipe ban because of the drought!!!
> I've started using the bus, I have a free pass & petrol is so expensive, over £80. to fill the tank. Besides, the walk to the bus stop does me good. Getting soaking wet doesn't!!
> ...


It started out nice in London too, but it didn't take long for the rain to set in and it looks like we're stuck with it for most of the week. One can always rely on a hose-pipe ban to bring on a deluge!

I'm going to a roof-top St. George's party tonight, looks like we'll be dancing in the rain!

Dave


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Darowil: Thank you so very much for the white chocolate/peanut butter slice recipe. I have a friend who just loves peanut butter. I will definitely make it for her in mind.

Sorlena: One of our restaurants here actually serves batter fries. When my Mom was alive, my sister and I (both much smaller at the time) would drive through there and get some & much on them as we made the trip to Moms. Such fond memories this one stirred.

DorisT: I certainly will be remembering you in our prayers. It is so sad that DH has to suffer because of the mistake of another.

Marge: For now, pamper yourself as much as you possibly can. You will know when and if the time is right for another pet.

Thoroughly enjoyed this posting of TP, Dave. Thank you so much for all that goes in to being our host....Betty


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm getting rid of a few things I don't care about or stuff that just did not get thrown away when it should have been. But I figure my treasures may be treasured by someone else eventually. I'm telling my executor that he can give away anything he wants to instead of trying to sell it. And I may have quite a few years to use or to choose a recipient for things I have.


This reminds me of John's Aunt. When she gave up her apartment in Manhattan to move to an assisted living facility in PA, everyone received a little box of things she considered valuable. Well, the things I received may have been valuable and collectors' items at one time, but no longer. Each one had a little crack or a chip that made them less valuable. I don't mean to imply that what you have is not valuable, mjs, it just brought back memories. Now, she had a nice collection of Steuben glass because she worked for the Steuben Company HQ on Fifth Avenue, but I didn't get a single piece of that. Oh, well, that's life! :lol: I never have coveted others' possessions.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a bit jealous of everyone who's getting rain...feel free to send it out here!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this posting of TP, Dave. Thank you so much for all that goes in to being our host....Betty


My pleasure, I'm glad you're enjoying it!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Doris--best of luck with the malpractice suit--it's appalling that your DH faces the rest of his life without the possibility of potentially life-saving surgery and that in the worst case scenario said:


> Thanks, gingerwitch, our first Farmers' Market is coming up soon (the first Friday in May) so I'll check with the Master Gardener's booth. We have lots of oak trees and the azaleas do well, so would that be an acid soil?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I certainly hope we can make it, Dave!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDaveup It started out nice in London too said:


> Dave, you can dance???  Have fun!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a bit jealous of everyone who's getting rain...feel free to send it out here!


You wouldn't want our rain -- it's too cold! :XD:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It started out nice in London too, but it didn't take long for the rain to set in and it looks like we're stuck with it for most of the week. One can always rely on a hose-pipe ban to bring on a deluge!
> ...


I love _Northern Soul_, I can't manage all the jumps and flips these days, but I can still do the spins!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


wow! still sounds pretty impressive!!!...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


_Northern Soul_ is making a revival in London, I love it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a bit jealous of everyone who's getting rain...feel free to send it out here!


You can have some of ours, I'm willing to share.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

The midwest could still use a little more rain but you can keep the cold and snow and any storms. We want just a nice quiet rain to soak in.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Doris--best of luck with the malpractice suit--it's appalling that your DH faces the rest of his life without the possibility of potentially life-saving surgery and that in the worst case scenario said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, gingerwitch, our first Farmers' Market is coming up soon (the first Friday in May) so I'll check with the Master Gardener's booth. We have lots of oak trees and the azaleas do well, so would that be an acid soil?
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Don't fall off the roof!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting rid of a few things I don't care about or stuff that just did not get thrown away when it should have been. But I figure my treasures may be treasured by someone else eventually. I'm telling my executor that he can give away anything he wants to instead of trying to sell it. And I may have quite a few years to use or to choose a recipient for things I have.
> ...


Very odd things can be treasures. When I cleared out my aunt's house I hauled stuff down to PA. One of the treasures was what I now know as a biscuit pan. But at the time it was just an aluminum pan that could be wracked and the perfect size to hold a batch of almond butter crunch. The wracking allowed the stuff to be gotten out of the pan. A porcelain pan item I think may have been from an old icebox. It turned out to be absolutely perfect to hold a batch of marshmallow at a perfect depth to be cut in pieces to be dipped.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit jealous of everyone who's getting rain...feel free to send it out here!
> ...


We'll take any we can get. I got excited a couple of days ago because I heard thunder, but of course, nothing happened.  Ah well. It is high desert, after all.

I finally got my hat project done and put the patterns up on ravelry. I'm learning gradually!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We could still use rain as well. I am hoping we will get some soon, but right now, the weather is beautiful!

Dave, I hope you have your dancing shoes shined! Wish I could be there. It's been a while since I've done some dancing! Will the ladies be in long gowns? That's what I picture for a rooftop dance. Do you wear a tux? Such fun!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

DorisT, you and your husband John are in my prayers; as are all those who are ailing in one way or another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil, thought you might be interested to know, I just had to make some cheese scones- it is a cold morning 16 C inside, and Fale was ravenous, and the bread was taking longer to prove... The power supply was slow- obvious morning for high demand- the oven took ages to get up to temperature, so I had to rest the scones for about 10 to 15 minutes before I could risk putting them in the oven. Cooked for exactly 12 minutes with the little electronic timer inherited from my dad, transfered carefully when the oven was hot enough, BEST batch I have made in ages!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Temperature here is about 4C and raining. Buffalo, to the south, - I hear -has been hit by a snow storm. Hope it's not heading in our direction. My magnolia tree hasn't bloomed yet and I'm not sure if it will because of the change in temp. The neighbour's is blooming so that might be a sign that mine won't.

Dave, I envy you the roof-top dance. I'm just itching to go dancing but unfortunately, DH can't because of neuropathy in his feet. We used to go to a ball once a year and loved it. Got all gussied up - really felt wonderful. What good memories!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, You and John are certainly in my prayers! It will be very tense at my house until you give us the news of your visit with the lawyer. May God be with you and John during this troubling time. dandy/sue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris, You and John are certainly in my prayers! It will be very tense at my house until you give us the news of your visit with the lawyer. May God be with you and John during this troubling time. dandy/sue


Thanks, Sue! We picked up a copy of John's medical records this afternoon. John had thought that the botched stitching may have been done by a resident, but it shows that the surgeon did the entire job himself. More fuel for the fire! I hope we like this lawyer. He was recommended by the law firm that prepared our living trust, so we didn't just pick him out of the phone book.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

On the Virus please go to this site and you can read all about it and about what the government it trying to do about it. It also has an eye chart to see if you are already infected. www.snopes.com
This site is good for checking truths from myths. Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Southern Gal, Your house sounds like mine, built in 1892, with large rooms & high ceilings, fireplaces & mouldings. When we moved in nothing had been done to it for around 45yrs. We had one room to live in & a lot of hard work. Couldn't do it now but loved it at the time, now we have all the mod.coms, but it could do with another update. I wonder how different houses of that era were in your location to the UK?


when we moved in here, there were no closets to speak of, the master bedroom had a built in, very small. there was one in the middle room, enough to hang coats, (we use that room for the den), very small closet in bk bedroom. maybe 2 plug ins to a room and not in good locations. we had a huge floor furnace in the living room, sm. gas heaters in utility room and bathroom. the kitchen, when i opened up the cabinet, there was small strips of wood across the fronts of the tops of shelves, i jerked them all out and put down contact paper, and put my plates in the shelves :shock: only to figure out why the strips were there, to prop your plates up. :roll: my cabinets although they went to the 10 ft. ceilings and i could only reach the first one, they were narrow. so i went to trash and dug out the strips and nailed them back down. we had power bars plugged in and tacked to the walls to plug in appliances. what a mess. but i love my kit now. new beautiful cabinets, plug ins, i wanted an island, but after i had regular sized cabinets built and installed, it took up a lot of floor space. so what was your ol house like :?:


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Greetings from Duluth - 62F and a beautiful sunny day. I just got back from the Needle Art Guild meeting. Our featured speaker was the owner of Three Irish Girls, a company which makes hand dyed yarn here in Duluth. She started in her kitchen years ago and now has nine employees and sells yarn all over the world. 
Dave, I know how frustrated you were with that faulty pattern. On occasion, I knit up patterns for my favorite LYS and am amazed at how often the patterns have errors. One was SOOOOOO bad I rewrote the whole thing. It used to be that all patterns were tested before they were put on the market - not just one, but one of every size. Now it's a crap shoot. I often hear people being told to trust the pattern. That may be the wrong thing to do. I wonder how many new beginners stop knitting because they think they can't get it right when it's actually a bad pattern. I'm sure your version will be perfect.
Sam, I always tell my grandchildren "Don't let the bedbugs bite, followed by "If they do, take a shoe and pound their bellybuttons black and blue". Mom said that to us every night. In the morning it was "Rise and shine. It's daylight in the swamp".
Myfawney, I love your to do list. Be sure to keep it going. My Dad always said when he retired, he had no plans to finish his to do list - he planned to make it longer because there was always something new to learn. I am continuing the tradition.
Dave, I hope the rooftop party is fun. I would guess you're tripping the light fantastic right about now.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My daughter moved the day after Christmas from a 1200 sq. ft. house to a 4600 sq ft house with four kids. She really needed the extra bedrooms and more space. She is still unpacking. I love her statement "Rome wasn't built in a day" and so the unpacking is still a work in progress. She works full time so doesn't have a lot of time with all the children's activities.
> I use her statement when it comes to cleaning. The house will get cleaned and organized some day. In the meantime I do a little each day, and I mean very little. I need time for my creative side of knitting and sewing.


wow, now thats a huge house, but we are just 2 people, i never want a bigger house, would just have liked it built different in kit. and living area. i agree about the house work, i keep a good path :wink: cleared, dust when you can write a good letter  and would rather be digging in the yard than anything else. when i have projects i work it in, life is too short, and it will be there when its a rainy day or to bad to go out or anywhere.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > oh, deescrafty, about 8 yrs ago, we packed up everything in our house and moved no where, we totally remodeld this ol house, built in the late 1800's. loved it for its high ceilings and different things you don't see in the newer homes and for 23 yrs we have called it home, but we now have loads of plug ins and a huge walk in closet and 2nd bathroom, a totally new kit. this remodel went on for 5 months, but what i was going to say, while i was packing up everything, i got rid of so much, couldn't believe what all i had accumulated, and i do try to guard against all that pack rat mentality, but man its hard...
> ...


one of these days i will figure out the picture posting thing or dh will and i will show you my house and my yard. oh my peonies (the hot pink ones) are in bloom now, the white ones are already spent. i have iris in bloom and mom and pop blue bird are flying in and out feeding the babies. i will surprise you with a pic or two sometimes and no its not intrusive, i love when someone shows where they live or their yard or kids, that just makes it all more real.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing everybody in England and Anglophiles everywhere a great St. George's Day, I hope you have lots of fun, whatever the weather throws at you!
> ...


of course prayers will be sent for john and you, i know this is very scary for you both. since i have been on the kp site, i pray daily for you all, and for special needs, thats what friends do


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My daughter moved the day after Christmas from a 1200 sq. ft. house to a 4600 sq ft house with four kids. She really needed the extra bedrooms and more space. She is still unpacking. I love her statement "Rome wasn't built in a day" and so the unpacking is still a work in progress. She works full time so doesn't have a lot of time with all the children's activities.
> I use her statement when it comes to cleaning. The house will get cleaned and organized some day. In the meantime I do a little each day, and I mean very little. I need time for my creative side of knitting and sewing.


Going from a smaller area to such a large one I'll bet she also said that there was so much space they could never fill it all. They can and will!!!LOL


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Home from the sr. ctr.Today was chaos there too. Too many people. They've installed a huge Tv set in the dining room where people gather to talk and keep it tuned to CNN and just loud enough that you can't hear what they are saying, but loud enough to add to the background noise,making conversation almost impossible. I hid out in the sewing room;
Grateful for the quiet of home now. Why is there no happy medium. Overcast and gloomy again all day, but not as cold as it has been. 63F. Knitting 4th Dishrag now. Also a scarf in progress. Afghan on hold for now and butterfly quilt also.
Well one can only do what one can. Tomorrow's another day.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

DorisT said We have an appt. with a lawyer on Wednesday to discuss a medical malpractice suit. John had surgery for an abdominal aortic aneurysm (AAA) a few years ago and they botched the job. Now he has a rupture that resembles a pregnancy. We have to buy a new surgical binder every few months to hold it in. There's a risk of the intestines twisting and if that happens he's a goner -- his cardiologist says "no more surgery." Please, if anyone is so inclined, we could use some prayers and good thoughts that the lawyer will take the case. That surgeon needs to learn a lesson![/quote]

My son had a "minor" surgery on his brain stem. Supposed to be in hosp for 3 days. Was in a coma for 3 week then intensive care 3 more. Has had therapy for almost 2 years and will never come all the way back..There was never any type of explanation. He has double vision,no strength in his left arm and very little in his right. His balance is very iffy and he has to have a brace on one knee. He is in constant severe pain but can't have medication that does anything for it. His lawyer would have taken his case on a contingency basis if he was sure it would be awarded but said the missing files from the docs and follow ups made everything too vague. SO, if a lawyer does take your husbands case you will be very sure of an award. I'll keep it in prayer for you also!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ivyrain, I'm so sorry about your son and that nothing can be done about it. That just isn't right!! There's just no justice!

I don't know if there is a statute of limitations on medical malpractice cases, but we'll find out. John's quality of life has been affected if that's worth anything. He can never put on a swimsuit and go to a swimming pool or the ocean again because he'd be too embarrassed and as I told him, "You'd scare all the little kids." I told my DD that we'd have to find one of those bathing suits like the men wore in the 20's, knee length, and baggy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers, Southern Gal. They're appreciated! There are so many of us who need them, aren't there?


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Doris
I know what you mean about quality of life. Brian was a very outgoing, life of the party, muscley man and now hates being around people too much. He gets nervous in any crowd-even family.
He did JUST finally get approval for disability from Social Security. It will pay the bills. He gets doctoring from the VA hospital now as he is a Navy vet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*chuckles* Gramma Gail, I learned the bedbug rhyme as
Good night, sleep tight
dont let the bedbugs bite
If they do, grab a few
Beat them til they're black and blue.
Then they wont bother you.

So many little things we remember (or dont) from years gone by!! I also remember a having a fit of giggles with my brother and sister the first time my mother dug out a Wilf Carter vinyl. I had never heard anyone yodel before except my Dad who really tried but never could yodel. As children we never could give Wilf Carter any respect for his singing efforts!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Tuesday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up again with all the posts. Dave, I wonder if you would be prepared to name the knitting book with all the errors in it, so we know what/who to avoid. These days, I never knit anything 'serious' without first checking on Ravelry to see who else has made it, and if they've discovered any mistakes or if any errata have been published. I'm not very good at improvising with patterns, and about the same with cooking: if the recipe doesn't say 'take it out of the oven', it stays there!!! (well, perhaps a bit of an exaggeration, but you get the picture).


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Doris: While your husband's situation is very lamentable, it must be said that very very few people survive aortic aneurisms at all, so praise God that you were able to get him to the hospital in time and that there was a surgeon who could save his life. I know that this may seem callous in the light of his huge hernia and the potential problems, but he is one of the very few among the statistics who survive such a situation. I have been in the emergency room when such cases come in. The ones I have been involved with did survive, but it was a very touchy emergent situation. Most don't even make it to the hospital. Marlark Marge.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Doris: While your husband's situation is very lamentable, it must be said that very very few people survive aortic aneurisms at all, so praise God that you were able to get him to the hospital in time and that there was a surgeon who could save his life. I know that this may seem callous in the light of his huge hernia and the potential problems, but he is one of the very few among the statistics who survive such a situation. I have been in the emergency room when such cases come in. The ones I have been involved with did survive, but it was a very touchy emergent situation. Most don't even make it to the hospital. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I think you're confusing an aortic aneurysm with an abdominal aortic aneurysm. John has had both. The aortic one was much more serious and he had it repaired last year before it ruptured. If he hadn't, the surgeon told us he might only have a year to live because as you say very few people survive that type. The abdominal aortic aneurysm, with the resultant hernia, was nowhere near as serious and he had that repaired six years ago. There was no emergency involved; the surgery was planned in advance. The hernia has been growing since that time due to the fact that the surgeon botched the sewing up of the incision. I have had six abdominal surgeries, 4 of them were C-sections, and did not end up with hernias.

By the way, the surgeon who operated last year on his aortic aneurysm is not the same one who did the abdominal aortic aneurysm repair, thank God.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Althea said:


> Tuesday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up again with all the posts. Dave, I wonder if you would be prepared to name the knitting book with all the errors in it, so we know what/who to avoid. These days, I never knit anything 'serious' without first checking on Ravelry to see who else has made it, and if they've discovered any mistakes or if any errata have been published. I'm not very good at improvising with patterns, and about the same with cooking: if the recipe doesn't say 'take it out of the oven', it stays there!!! (well, perhaps a bit of an exaggeration, but you get the picture).


Regarding the cooking. I had a cousin that was going to surprise his wife with an apple pie. He read the directions on the box from the freezer. It said place pie on cookie sheet and bake. He took the pie out of the pie tin and placed it on a cookie sheet and baked it......well that is what the directions said! It has been a good story for years!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Doris--with all that John has gone through and the fact that his hernia is still enlarging, it's really worrying to think of him digging in even soft soil, let alone your hard clay. The abdominals really come into play when you're digging. Maybe you could get your son or a friend or neighbor to help out in the yard. I know this is kind of a touchy situation with a lot of men, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave, that sounds like a real nighmare. I don't think I've ever seen a fitted garment that only came in one size..... but I sure have found my share of errors in patterns, and the number of pictures that don't match the stitching charts constantly amazes me. I guess I have an entirely different idea as to what the terms test knitting and proofreading actually mean. I'm not very adventurous when it comes to knitting pattern changes...but.... I have seen some references to some software or sites where you can enter basic info, like stitch pattern repeats, measurements, and it will generate a pattern for you.... Of course, garbage in, garbage out would still apply but I would hope the bones of your pattern would afford enough good info. You'll overcome the obstacles eventually. My hope is that the lads might be the same size so you only have to reinvent the wheel twice.....
> ...


http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/Alpha.guest.cfm 
Now that you've got it all figured out, I found one of the sites that helps with general design info.... Not the one I was looking for but this one also has a nice stitch library...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> ivyrain, I'm so sorry about your son and that nothing can be done about it. That just isn't right!! There's just no justice!
> 
> I don't know if there is a statute of limitations on medical malpractice cases, but we'll find out. John's quality of life has been affected if that's worth anything. He can never put on a swimsuit and go to a swimming pool or the ocean again because he'd be too embarrassed and as I told him, "You'd scare all the little kids." I told my DD that we'd have to find one of those bathing suits like the men wore in the 20's, knee length, and baggy!


Doris..... No need to answer... just some questions to think about. My DH had an AAA just this past year and the first one was NOT good and we had it repaired just a fewweeks later. It was NOT the cardiologist that performed this but a vascular surgeon. Has John ever gotten a second opinion from that type of DR? The type of stent that was put in for my DH was about 8" in length and like an upside down Y, extending into each groin area... He was only in the hospital overnight. It seems that something the size of John's would be in serious danger of rupture. It seems that some sort of medical intervention should be possible unless he has a heart condition other than this that precludes any help. If that is the case, it seems he should have a long list of things he can and cannot do and I don't think digging would be a great idea...

Of course I will be sending good thoughts and positive vibes your way.... Doctors are human and make mistakes. Just like the rest of us, they need to be help accountable.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I hope some of you tried the Banana Pudding(pudin)from my Grandmother Sharpsteen. We are having Mother here for the weekly Sunday night dinner that she loves. I do haircuts for all today too. Dinner is Beef roast cooked all day with Mushroom soup and mixed in dry onion soup for spices. I add peeled potatoes, and peeled carrots. Some people call this New England Boiled Dinner. We make "Sharpsteen Stew" the next day always yummmmmmmmmmmm. I will have a cake from scratch with home made frosting for dessert. The pink cake has lemonade in it. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Wish you all could be here. bye I have the house to clean before Mother arrives. ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Joe, I'd love that lemonade cake recipe. You sound like you keep busy yet put a yummy meal on the table! Dee


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter moved the day after Christmas from a 1200 sq. ft. house to a 4600 sq ft house with four kids. She really needed the extra bedrooms and more space. She is still unpacking. I love her statement "Rome wasn't built in a day" and so the unpacking is still a work in progress. She works full time so doesn't have a lot of time with all the children's activities.
> ...


My dad had a Piper Cub. He and I used to race mom cross-country... us in the air and her on the ground. I spent a lot of time at the airport with dad as a child and loved the player piano in the diner there. Many years later, dad bought a player piano and I played the old rolls for hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


They are a great little plane!! Tandem, two seater, High wing, wood and canvas, apart from motor, wheels...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just found a new take on the Anzac Biscuit:

Anzac Biscuits are quick and easy to bake so perhaps encourage the kids to help with the baking. 


100g Butter

1/2 Cup Raw Sugar

2 Tbsps Golden Syrup

1/2 tsp Baking Soda

2 Tbsps Boiling Water

1/2 Cup Flour

1/2 Cup Coconut

2 Tbsps Pumpkin Seeds

2 Tbsps Sunflower Seeds

3/4 Cup Jumbo Rolled Oats

1.Place butter, raw sugar and golden syrup in a saucepan and melt over a low heat.
2.Once melted, remove from heat and set aside. 
3.Dissolve the baking soda in boiling water and then add to the mixture in the saucepan. 
4.Mix in the flour, coconut, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds and rolled oats. Stir until thoroughly mixed. 
5.Roll mixture into balls. Place on baking trays lined with baking paper. Allow room for biscuits to spread. 
6.Flatten biscuits slightly with the back of a fork. 
7.Bake at 180°C for 12 minutes or until golden. 
8.Leave to cool on a wire rack. Makes about 16 biscuits.
Recipe Alternatives: 

Try replacing the seeds with diced apricots, raisins, sultanas, cranberries or other dried fruits.

Anzac Day is tomorrow- the 25th. I believe there is a big memorial planned at Gallipoli, they lost more than 80,000 souls.
as well as the usual Dawn Parades in Australia and NZ.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The recipe sounds wonderful, especially with dried apricots and cranberries. I'm not familiar with the Anzac and will have to go look it up.....

BTW we also had an open cockpit bi-plane. Dad id some stunt flying and also flew news people over disaster areas on occasion. This was not a career, just a pastime. I'm sure I've mentioned it before but dad was, in his time, the youngest person to recieve a pilot's license at age 15. He later became the oldest person to become a paramedic. He never stopped learning or trying new things...


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> deescrafty, when and if you ever get settled, and I'm sure you will, could you tell me what sweater pattern you use for the layettes you make for the Navy Moms? I have lots of baby yarns in my stash and I'd like to give it a try.
> 
> I volunteered for a short time at the Navy Relief Society office in Washington, DC. One of my "jobs" was preparing kits for the Moms. Someone would sew little duffel (sp?) bags from nursery-type fabrics and others would knit and crochet outfits and blankets. Then they would have diapers and other items to include. I enjoyed it!


Dorist I'll be happy to put it together for you, give me a week or so . Why don't you pm me so I'll have a reminder? Dee


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thinking about reel-to-reel tape-recorders, I remember that my first major purchase after I started working (just prior to my 16th birthday) was a Philips reel-to-reel tape-recorder. It cost 159 guineas (159 pounds and 159 shillings, so a total of 174 pounds and 90 pence, if my maths are correct. (Australia changed to the decimal system in 1966). This would have been in 1960 or 1961. My father acted as guarantor for me as I was under 18 and bought it on hire-purchase. It weighed a ton, I recall, but I loved that machine and recorded everything and everybody. I guess I threw it and the tapes out many years ago.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave and all KPers-- Thank you for a great tea party this week, so many good recipes, advice and just fun reminiscing. It's raining tonight here in Southern Ca, no matter what thar old song says. My last vinyl purchase was John Denver and The Muppets Sing Christmas, which I now own on cd as well. Their version of "Christmas is Coming" in round is priceless and I make the kids sing it with me, even though its not cool they giggle through it too. I did have to explain figgy pudding. Anyway, I love you all, you brighten my week; I love the connection to people I have things in common with and don't have to explain my needlecraft addiction to, nor my way of looking at life.
You are all in my thoughts and prayers, especially you and John, Doris. Please get second opinions from both cardiac and internal medicine surgeons, and another attorny before you make your decision. And remember no two sugeries or patients are the same, and most surgeons are compassionate, intelligent people who do their best but are not infallible. 
Bless you all.
By the way Dave, I used your scone recipe tonight, and wow, what a nice difference from the scones I'm used to; so much lighter. I made them with dried cranberries as it was the dried fruit on hand, delicious and voted a winner by the clan. The boys ate four each so I know they weren't just being polite, and not giving me razzies on a new food, so thanks! Pudding's next!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> By the way Dave, I used your scone recipe tonight, and wow, what a nice difference from the scones I'm used to; so much lighter. I made them with dried cranberries as it was the dried fruit on hand, delicious and voted a winner by the clan. The boys ate four each so I know they weren't just being polite, and not giving me razzies on a new food, so thanks! Pudding's next!


That's the secret with English cakes, pastries and puddings, we go for light ingredients and work them as little as possible. With all puddings, my best advice is to have everything ready, get them cooking as fast as possible to maximise the air bubbles, it makes a massive difference to the eating experience.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The recipe sounds wonderful, especially with dried apricots and cranberries. I'm not familiar with the Anzac and will have to go look it up.....
> 
> BTW we also had an open cockpit bi-plane. Dad id some stunt flying and also flew news people over disaster areas on occasion. This was not a career, just a pastime. I'm sure I've mentioned it before but dad was, in his time, the youngest person to recieve a pilot's license at age 15. He later became the oldest person to become a paramedic. He never stopped learning or trying new things...


You must be very proud of your dad. 
thought I did not do too badly completing my first solo on my 16th birthday, after 4 hours tuition. I had badgered my dad for a flying lesson as my 15th birthday present. There was something quite magical, a frosty July morning at dawn, flying over Lake Rotorua, with the sea coast by Tauranga to the north, and the snow encrusted, dawn pink group of three volcanoes to the south, beyond Lake Taupo.
Have long had a thing about 'bi-planes', occassionaly we have private aircraft overhead, especially when they are doing night flights.

Anzac is the Australia New Zealand Army Corps.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > ivyrain, I'm so sorry about your son and that nothing can be done about it. That just isn't right!! There's just no justice!
> ...


Just want to put my two cents in. It scares me to think of John digging big holes in that hard ground. We have some like that, four inches of topsoil and then clay. If he isn't strong enough to go through another surgery to straighten things out, surely he isn't strong enough to do heavy labor. We buried two dogs last year, and Maddie and I had to take turns. It was pick and shovel. Hard work. I'm with gingerwitch on this. Recruit a teenager or two. (Just being nosy again!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Darowil, thought you might be interested to know, I just had to make some cheese scones- it is a cold morning 16 C inside, and Fale was ravenous, and the bread was taking longer to prove... The power supply was slow- obvious morning for high demand- the oven took ages to get up to temperature, so I had to rest the scones for about 10 to 15 minutes before I could risk putting them in the oven. Cooked for exactly 12 minutes with the little electronic timer inherited from my dad, transfered carefully when the oven was hot enough, BEST batch I have made in ages!


Sounds good! Will you be eating Anzac biscuits tomorrow? I must admit I won't be. I'll br heading off the football again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I just found a new take on the Anzac Biscuit:
> 
> Anzac Biscuits are quick and easy to bake so perhaps encourage the kids to help with the baking.
> 
> ...


These sound like something the grandsons would enjoy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Oh Myfanwy, we would be such wonderful neighbors!!! I'll just add the woodshop hobbies and we would be a well rounded duo!! Of course I have to garden, (glad I didn't have mine planted with the frost we've had) I'm learning breadmaking, plan on learning to make homemade pasta also, need to get an attatchment for my stand mixer first. ;-) I took 4 flying lessons, I had a problem with nausea, I can ride in an airplane, but after about 10 minutes of flying I get so ill, never did figure that one out. I had an ultralight plane for a few years, loved flying it out over the beach.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well wishes to all who are under the weather and those suffering discomfort or disillusion. Its 0440 in the am and rain is predicted today or tomorrow.I've got to get ready for tai chi this am. I look forward to it all week. The class is small, but vital. It is multinational too. we have Hispanic, Caucasions, Vietnamese and Korean, some Chinese also. About 13 attend every week. It is geared to those with disabilities. Marc also wants to start a cultural enrichment class for seniors featuring poetry, prose and art and discussion of issues. I am looking forward to that if I can get enough taxi coupons. Also an advanced tai chi class is slated to begin as soon as weather is more reliable. The house is extremely quiet
without Hobo. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal, Your house sounds like mine, built in 1892, with large rooms & high ceilings, fireplaces & mouldings. When we moved in nothing had been done to it for around 45yrs. We had one room to live in & a lot of hard work. Couldn't do it now but loved it at the time, now we have all the mod.coms, but it could do with another update. I wonder how different houses of that era were in your location to the UK?
> ...


A mess. We kept our little built in wardrobes, not deep enough for hanging clothes, put shelves in them & added similar wardrobes, freestanding. We kept all the fireplaces, but we only use a couple of the downstairs ones, installed central heating, rewired throughout, 3 ring circuits needed for the area! The kitchen was gutted & brought up to date. I too wanted an island but my DD objected so I abandoned the idea, then would you believe it, my DD died the day the builder fitted it out. Still I don't mind, I'd sooner have him back than a new kitchen.
We kept as much as possible in the original state, the worst thing was the decoration, the walls had been distempered and those that had been papered had it all hanging off. The bay window in the main lounge had the ceiling in a tin bath on the floor. I think my father left it there to catch the rain that brought the ceiling down. Lol.
It took a lot of hard work and a long time, but now we have a wet room downstairs in an area that makes a self contained Granny Flat, {trouble is. now I'm the "Granny"} 4 large rooms, 6 bedrooms, 2 of which are workrooms and 1 a junkroom, bathroom, toilet & kitchen, some of which need doing again.
The nice thing is we have some lovely stained glass, which includes {this will make Dave laugh} the Portsmouth crest above the French windows. I should really sell, it"s too big and too expensive, but I love it, as did my father and husband so I'll hang on a bit longer.

Tessa.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Doris--with all that John has gone through and the fact that his hernia is still enlarging, it's really worrying to think of him digging in even soft soil, let alone your hard clay. The abdominals really come into play when you're digging. Maybe you could get your son or a friend or neighbor to help out in the yard. I know this is kind of a touchy situation with a lot of men, but better safe than sorry.


Thanks for your concern, gingerwitch. I had thought of the same thing yesterday. All digging will cease! We have a young man, a real entrepreneur, who mows our lawn. He does all sorts of yard work and even builds fences. If I can't hire him, I'll ask our younger son to help when he comes to visit early in May. A crabapple tree isn't worth the bother if I lose my husband.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessa, your house sounds wonderful. No wonder you don't want to sell it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doris..... No need to answer... just some questions to think about. My DH had an AAA just this past year and the first one was NOT good and we had it repaired just a fewweeks later. It was NOT the cardiologist that performed this but a vascular surgeon. Has John ever gotten a second opinion from that type of DR? The type of stent that was put in for my DH was about 8" in length and like an upside down Y, extending into each groin area... He was only in the hospital overnight. It seems that something the size of John's would be in serious danger of rupture. It seems that some sort of medical intervention should be possible unless he has a heart condition other than this that precludes any help. If that is the case, it seems he should have a long list of things he can and cannot do and I don't think digging would be a great idea...
> 
> Of course I will be sending good thoughts and positive vibes your way.... Doctors are human and make mistakes. Just like the rest of us, they need to be help accountable.


Jynx, John has had the AAA repaired; the hernia was a side effect of the surgery. At the time of that surgery, six years ago, they had just begun using the stents, but he was told that wouldn't work in his case - can't remember why, but I think it was because of the location of the aneurysm.

Yes, you're right about the digging - I don't know what I was thinking letting him do it. As I just told gingerwitch, that will cease immediately. John has a long list of heart surgeries and procedures, too long to list here. He was very lucky to have survived the surgery he had about a year ago to replace a valve that had worn out, repair the aortic aneurysm, and a single bypass. He was in the OR about 11 hours, again because of an error. The resident who wired the sternum together punctured a blood vessel and he required 18 units of blood to replace what he lost. It was touch and go for about 24 hours. Luckily, at least he was in good hands. The surgeon who operated that time was Chief of cardiac surgery at John Hopkins and we were lucky that he agreed to take John's case. We found no fault with his work.

I'm so glad your DH received good care and is still with you. I don't know what I'd do without mine. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty, when and if you ever get settled, and I'm sure you will, could you tell me what sweater pattern you use for the layettes you make for the Navy Moms? I have lots of baby yarns in my stash and I'd like to give it a try.
> ...


Will do. Thanks so much. When DH was in the hospital last year, I crocheted between 25 and 30 baby hats to keep my mind occupied so I wouldn't worry, but I still have scads of yarn in baby colors.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Just want to put my two cents in. It scares me to think of John digging big holes in that hard ground. We have some like that, four inches of topsoil and then clay. If he isn't strong enough to go through another surgery to straighten things out, surely he isn't strong enough to do heavy labor. We buried two dogs last year, and Maddie and I had to take turns. It was pick and shovel. Hard work. I'm with gingerwitch on this. Recruit a teenager or two. (Just being nosy again!)


You're not being nosy, wannabear, just concerned -- and you're right! Sometimes, I just don't think. I don't want anything to happen to him - I love him and rely on him too much. You have 4 inches of topsoil; we have about one inch!! We'll get the hole dug one way or another.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


If you two are neighbours, I want to live on the other side


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessa, your house sounds wonderful. No wonder you don't want to sell it.


It would be if someone would just come & tidy, dust & vacuum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, thought you might be interested to know, I just had to make some cheese scones- it is a cold morning 16 C inside, and Fale was ravenous, and the bread was taking longer to prove... The power supply was slow- obvious morning for high demand- the oven took ages to get up to temperature, so I had to rest the scones for about 10 to 15 minutes before I could risk putting them in the oven. Cooked for exactly 12 minutes with the little electronic timer inherited from my dad, transfered carefully when the oven was hot enough, BEST batch I have made in ages!
> ...


No, I know only too well who will eat the most, and I really have to cut back! Hope you enjoyed the footy, who are you watching?!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Looks like we need a considerable acreage because I was call dibs on next door and missed out.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Doris just know that you and John are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa, your house sounds wonderful. No wonder you don't want to sell it.
> ...


If I ever make it over there I'll come tidy for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to put my two cents in. It scares me to think of John digging big holes in that hard ground. We have some like that, four inches of topsoil and then clay. If he isn't strong enough to go through another surgery to straighten things out, surely he isn't strong enough to do heavy labor. We buried two dogs last year, and Maddie and I had to take turns. It was pick and shovel. Hard work. I'm with gingerwitch on this. Recruit a teenager or two. (Just being nosy again!)
> ...


My suggestion is to get a fence-pole auger to help with the job. It will break up the clay and make it so much easier to dig into with shovels afterwards. Then comes the peatmoss and soils into the dug up stuff. How about setting a lawn chair outside and your DH can "supervise"? It is what we do with my father and then he feels like an important part of the equation too.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well wishes to all who are under the weather and those suffering discomfort or disillusion. Its 0440 in the am and rain is predicted today or tomorrow.I've got to get ready for tai chi this am. I look forward to it all week. The class is small, but vital. It is multinational too. we have Hispanic, Caucasions, Vietnamese and Korean, some Chinese also. About 13 attend every week. It is geared to those with disabilities. Marc also wants to start a cultural enrichment class for seniors featuring poetry, prose and art and discussion of issues. I am looking forward to that if I can get enough taxi coupons. Also an advanced tai chi class is slated to begin as soon as weather is more reliable. The house is extremely quiet
> without Hobo. Marlark Marge.


Marge--I'm so sorry about Hobo. We all hope that your time on KP and the other activities you do will help to fill the void in your heart that his leaving created. I think he must have been with you to recover his strength so that he could continue his own "incredible journey" home to his family. I'm sure you'll find another pup to love--it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


this looks like a great resource.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Doris just know that you and John are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thanks, Sandy. We're all prepared for our meeting with the lawyer tomorrow.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne, can I move into the neighborhood, too? I'm not nearly as skilled as you and myfanwy, but I'm still young enough to learn. Ha,ha! 

You mentioned that you make wooden jewelry boxes. My older son loves woodworking, too. When he retires and builds his new house up in OR, he's planning to have a separate workshop built so he can build furniture. Right now, he likes to make little boxes. I have one he made with drawers, etc., all from one block of wood. I want to take a picture of it and post it here; it's amazing. His wife saw one like it, but not as nicely finished, and they wanted $150 for it. You and he would make a good couple; too bad he's already married. :XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a side note here about a delightful lunch I had. I was not too too hungry but because of my diabetes, I had to eat sensible. I browned up about a pound of ground turkey. Add whatever spices you want and salt and pepper to taste. Make some penny pasta (enough to have about two thirds to one third ratio of pasta to meat). Saute up a bit of onion with the ground turkey. Put all together in a big bowl and add alfredo sauce to coat the ingredients. (You can make your own alfedo sauce or use a prepared one). Served with a glass of V8 juice. Refridgerate any left overs or freeze for another meal or two.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [My suggestion is to get a fence-pole auger to help with the job. It will break up the clay and make it so much easier to dig into with shovels afterwards. Then comes the peatmoss and soils into the dug up stuff. How about setting a lawn chair outside and your DH can "supervise"? It is what we do with my father and then he feels like an important part of the equation too.


He had planned to borrow or rent a post-hole digger. Is that the same thing only differrent term? If they make an electric one, that would be even better. As far as adding compost, etc., I'm good at that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > [My suggestion is to get a fence-pole auger to help with the job. It will break up the clay and make it so much easier to dig into with shovels afterwards. Then comes the peatmoss and soils into the dug up stuff. How about setting a lawn chair outside and your DH can "supervise"? It is what we do with my father and then he feels like an important part of the equation too.
> ...


Same thing, different name. An electric one would be excellent to use and a lot less muscle power used!! The peat moss is a filler used to break up clay and add a solid useable substance to garden into. My Mom and Dad have added this to where they have wanted to garden, and after a while of adding composting materials, they have a luscious piece of land to plant in. They have huge rasberries and strawberries as well as the other standard vegetable/flower garden plants.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just a side note here about a delightful lunch I had. I was not too too hungry but because of my diabetes, I had to eat sensible. I browned up about a pound of ground turkey. Add whatever spices you want and salt and pepper to taste. Make some penny pasta (enough to have about two thirds to one third ratio of pasta to meat). Saute up a bit of onion with the ground turkey. Put all together in a big bowl and add alfredo sauce to coat the ingredients. (You can make your own alfedo sauce or use a prepared one). Served with a glass of V8 juice. Refridgerate any left overs or freeze for another meal or two.


Sounds very yummy. A must try for here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just a side note here about a delightful lunch I had. I was not too too hungry but because of my diabetes, I had to eat sensible. I browned up about a pound of ground turkey. Add whatever spices you want and salt and pepper to taste. Make some penny pasta (enough to have about two thirds to one third ratio of pasta to meat). Saute up a bit of onion with the ground turkey. Put all together in a big bowl and add alfredo sauce to coat the ingredients. (You can make your own alfedo sauce or use a prepared one). Served with a glass of V8 juice. Refridgerate any left overs or freeze for another meal or two.
> ...


You could also serve with a side of salad or any other vegie you wish. I really enjoy pasta -- hot or cold is always good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Doris just know that you and John are in my thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Extra prayers today and tomorrow. I can imagine how hard it is for your husband to let others do the things he used to do. I hope he listens to you!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

_"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren

Teens are particular mind-set unto themselves, but in this case I agree!! Must have past 3-5 times a week.

Does anyone have a dressing to use for a cold pasta salad??


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Funny you should say that!! I told him this morning that the ladies on the Tea Party don't think he should be digging. He said, "It doesn't bother me." Maybe not today, but eventually it would. Men!!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

DorisT said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Don't listen to this Dave....
Testosterone is a dangerous thing!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > ivyrain said:
> ...


I have a gardener and limit my activity to choosing the plnts and dead-heading the roses. I seem to have a convenient allergy to something in the soil in my area, it brings me out in a rash, as does the thought of manual labour!

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a thought - has anyone heard from Nascargranny? The last I heard, she had been in an accident while visiting her family and that was some time ago. Hope she's okay.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I stand corrected!! LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> _"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren
> 
> Teens are particular mind-set unto themselves, but in this case I agree!! Must have past 3-5 times a week.
> 
> Does anyone have a dressing to use for a cold pasta salad??


Last Summer I posted some good no-cook pasta dishes that I use, those are located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20405-16.html#312750

for canned tuna or crab, I like this sauce:

*Basic Creamy Pasta Salad Dressing*

2 oz (55g) reduced-fat cream cheese
2 oz (55g) light mayonnaise
1 tbs lemon juice
1 tsp honey
1 tsp wholegrain mustard
1-2 tbs chopped fresh dill
pinch salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

_If you substitute the dill for parsley, it works well with chicken or chopped salami._

Hope these help.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > _"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren
> ...


I will most definitely revisit those pages!! Thanks Dave. I have a can of crabs in my pantry that I will have to find for my next pasta salad!!  Looks like I am going shopping for some pasta sauce ingredients!! Note to self -- need some lemons, dill, sundried tomatoes.....
I bookmarked that tea party!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thinking of pasta salads, one of my favourites is this anything-but-authentic Greek-style one, tastes great though!

*Greek-Style Pasta Salad*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
cooked penne pasta
2 fl. oz (60ml) olive oil
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp ground black pepper
pinch garlic powder
2 tomatoes, de-seeded and chopped
half a green pepper, chopped
1 small red onion, chopped
half a cucumber, coarsely chopped
handful black olives, pitted and chopped

*Method:*
Mix together the olive oil, lemon juice, dried basil, pepper and garlic powder.

Toss the remaining ingredients together and run the dressing through the mixture.

_A nice one for lunch on the terrace on a sunny day with a glass of wine and some French bread._

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > _"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren
> ...


This with salami will appeal to Jamie.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thinking of pasta salads, one of my favourites is this anything-but-authentic Greek-style one, tastes great though!
> 
> *Greek-Style Pasta Salad*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Nice one!! I would leave out the peppers for my own tastes and substitute some crumbled feta into the mix!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I hope you like them, the sun-dried tomato and the puttanesca sauce both work really well hot or cold.

Now's a good time of year to get the herbs growing on the window-sill, a packet of dill seeds will be enough for a year, I sow a pot every three to four weeks and that produces loads!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It's really nice, I add some thawed frozen peas when I have it with salami, they always go well together and are a favourite with _The Gannets_.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> My last vinyl purchase was John Denver and The Muppets Sing Christmas, which I now own on cd as well. Their version of "Christmas is Coming" in round is priceless and I make the kids sing it with me, even though its not cool they giggle through it too. I did have to explain figgy pudding.


Dee! this is my favorite Christmas album! I have been playing it at Christmas for years. My niece was about 3 years old the first time she heard it and she burned a copy of my CD for herself. We sing together in the car when we drive to my sisters' house for Christmas dinner. Love the 12 Days of Christmas - Miss Piggy is such a diva. Christmas is Coming we do that as a roundabout - just wish we had a couple more people to sing along with us.

Karen


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns:

For cold pasta salad, I have used:

either red wine vinegar or champagne vinegar
extra virgin olive oil
salt
pepper

Olive oil 3 to 1 of the amount of vinegar. The salt dissolves if added to the vinegar before whisking in the oil. You can add about 1 tablespoon of a good dijon mustard if you want a creamier mixture. 

Dave, I will have to check out the link you posted with last summers' pasta salad recipes since I wasn't on KP last summer. The Greek Pasta salad recipe sounds terrific. 

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This with salami will appeal to Jamie.[/quote]

It's really nice, I add some thawed frozen peas when I have it with salami, they always go well together and are a favourite with _The Gannets_.

Dave[/quote]

I bet this dressing would be good with rice or wheat berries as well. The girls put thawed frozen peas in most of their pasta salads.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> 5mmdpns:
> 
> For cold pasta salad, I have used:
> 
> ...


The dishes I posted last Summer are more usually eaten hot, but a couple of them work really well cold as salads. They're a great idea if it's too hot to spend much time near a stove, although that doesn't happen too often in England!

The no-cook sauces are also great for picnics, take a large thermos flask of boiling water, add the pasta, replace the lid and wait for fifteen minutes giving the flask a shake every now and then, strain and add to the other ingredients for a great lunch. What could be easier?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This with salami will appeal to Jamie.


It's really nice, I add some thawed frozen peas when I have it with salami, they always go well together and are a favourite with _The Gannets_.

Dave[/quote]

I bet this dressing would be good with rice or wheat berries as well. The girls put thawed frozen peas in most of their pasta salads.[/quote]

It's very versatile, works well with cold new potatoes too!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> 5mmdpns:
> 
> For cold pasta salad, I have used:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I would add chopped ham into one of the pasta salads.

Just as another interesting note: if you would like to dress up a bowl of jelly (the geletan kind not the pudding kind) you could cook up some small shell pastas and add them with some candy cherries to the mix before refridgerating. Other than that, I dont think there is anything pasta for a desert. Unless someone else has a thought?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns:
> ...


You can substitute cooked _risoni_ or _semi di melone_ pasta for couscous in this pudding. Simply put one ounce in a bowl with boiling water and stand for three minutes, strain well and add in place of the couscous. Works well when I run out of couscous.

*Lemon Couscous Pudding

Ingredients:*
1 oz (30g) couscous
1 oz (30g) self-raising flour
3 oz (85g) caster (superfine) sugar
3 oz (85g) butter
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 large lemon, centre slice and juice from the remainder
1 tbs (15ml) honey
1 tbs (15ml) milk

*Method:*
Lightly grease a pyrex pudding basin. Cut the centre slice from the lemon and place this in the bottom of the basin and cover it with the honey, set to one side.

Cream together the butter and sugar, beat in the egg, milk and lemon juice, stir in the flour and couscous to make a batter.

Spoon the batter over the lemon and honey, then cover the basin with cling film and pierce a couple of times. Microwave on full power for 3' 30" (Cat E) or 4' (Cat D) and allow to stand for one minute before turning out. Serve hot with a generous blob of ice cream.

_If you don't have a microwave or, like me, prefer the old-fashioned method, cover the basin with lightly greased foil and steam for about 75-90 minutes._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is another light summer salad recipe. This is from Cooking Thin with Chef Kathleen (Kathleen Daelemans)

Tuna and White Bean Salad
2 - 14 ounce cans white beans, rinsed and drained
1/4 cup thinly sliced scallions, white and green parts (about 3)
2 tablespoons fresh oregano or 1 teaspoon dried
1/4 cup loosely packed roughly chopped flat leaf parsley
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
coarse-grained salt and fresh cracked black pepper
2 - 6 ounce cans white albacore tuna packed in water, drained
2 cup diced celery

Place beans in a large bowl. Add scallions, oregano, parsley, vinegar, olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste, tuna, and celery. Stir until combined. Taste and adjust seasonings and serve immediately.

I have changed up this salad by adding chopped red or yellow peppers. I have used 5 tablespoons fresh lemon juice and omitted the vinegar. I have added chopped English cucumber. Sometimes, I have omitted the tuna and used chick peas along with the white beans. I do enjoy this year round since many of the vegetables can be changed up anytime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> _"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren
> 
> Teens are particular mind-set unto themselves, but in this case I agree!! Must have past 3-5 times a week.
> 
> Does anyone have a dressing to use for a cold pasta salad??


Further to all the other ideas for a pasta dressing

a green sauce

1 egg yolk
1 Tbsp mild mixed mustard
1tsp sugar
1/4 tspn salt
2 cloves garlic
2 spring onions
3 Tbsp wine vinegar
1/2 -1 cup mixed fresh herbs (e.g., parsley, chives, dill, tarragon)
1/2 - 3/4 cup corn or soya oil
[the oil could be replaced with plain yoghurt]
2 hard boiled eggs, chopped

Combine first 7 ingredients in food processor, using metal blade.
Add herbs, if using tarragon add sparingly because it is strong flavoured.
Process while adding oil, stop when thick.
Alternatively add the yoghurt, and process to mix. Add 1 hard-boiled egg, and process again.
Chop the remaining egg fairly finely, use to sprinkle over sauce just before serving.
Also good with vegetables- like cooked cauliflower, asparagus, beans, new potatoes or raw halved avocado, or tomatoes.

tomato dressing

1 Tbsp grated onion
1/4 cup tomato puree
3 Tbsp wine vinegar
1 Tbsp sugar (I use low GI sugar)
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp celery salt
1 tsp mixed mustard
3/4 cup corn or soya oil (this can be substituted with yoghurt)

Combine everything in a blender, food processor, or screw top jar. Can be refrigerated for a week in a screw top jar.

My daughter's favourite is a cumin dressing

1/2 cup oil
1/4 cup wine or cider vinegar
2 tsp ground cumin (this needs to be fresh and pungent)
1-2 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 - 1 tsp garlic powder
black pepper and hot pepper sauce to taste

Place all the ingredients in a screw topped jar. Shake well.

I have not tried this one with yoghurt (as yet).

Pasta salad is one of our favourites for the Christmas meal- remembering that for us it is often high Summer!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, you are an amazing person! Absolutely will love that tomatoe sauce! This can be poured over oven baked vegies!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, you are an amazing person! Absolutely will love that tomatoe sauce! This can be poured over oven baked vegies!!!


I should mention that the recipes come from my Alison Holst recipe collection. Alison calls her ideas recipes not receipts, incidently


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yummmm, I think I've missed something. These sound great. I may never buy salad dressing again. Gotta read what I've been missing. dandylion/sue



myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > _"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

*Lemon Couscous pudding

Enjoy!
Dave[/quote]

Yum lemon. I think I'll try this out.*


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, you are too funny! I posted the pasta lunch menu I had today. As so often happens at the Tea Party, so many jumped in with things to add!!! love it all!!! You are all so great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Yummmm, I think I've missed something. These sound great. I may never buy salad dressing again. Gotta read what I've been missing. dandylion/sue
> 
> I agree, with all the new dressings who needs store bought.
> 
> How about a good blue cheese dressing recipe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lemon Couscous pudding
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> ...


It's a winner, couscous is a seriously under-rated ingredient. I think it comes out better steamed, but the micowave version works well enough if you're in a hurry.

Soaking the soup-pasta isn't absolutely necessary if you're steaming the pudding, but it only takes a few minutes anyway.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lemon Couscous pudding
> ...


We love couscous here. I will steam it, Chrisy will most likely microwave it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, this sounds, good! I love couscous, but never did anything slpecial with it. Leave it to you, Dave. 
I'm caught up now. I've been at the BMV today and then took White Castles to a friends house and enjoyed them with her and her grandson. Then watched Dancing with the stars, and am waiting to hear if grandniece Megan made the Colts Cheerleading squad again this year. The finals were tonight. 
I have to say, I think I am busier now than before I retired.  
My nephew needs help tomorrow, making grand niece's costume. She has the role of Sandy, Annie's dog in the next production of Annie JR. in her neighborhood. She's 7 yrs old. I can't wait  Thinking of you Doris. I'll check on you tomorrow. dandysue



FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We love pasta at my house also. I really haven't been cooking much. I need to get back, especially reading all of the delicious recipes. I admire all of you who do cook daily, and everything from scratch! Hopefully I'll get more inspired this summer! Yes, I am a procrastinator!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We love pasta at my house also. I really haven't been cooking much. I need to get back, especially reading all of the delicious recipes. I admire all of you who do cook daily, and everything from scratch! Hopefully I'll get more inspired this summer! Yes, I am a procrastinator!


I have to cook when the boys are home from school, they'd sack me if I didn't! Most of what I cook is really easy, I don't do many really complicated dishes. A lot of the best meals are very simple, if you use good fresh ingredients, it doesn't take long to prepare a meal and you know exactly what's in it. I'm old-fashioned, I really don't trust ready meals, I wouldn't keep a dish in the refrigerator for a week to ten days, there has to be a lot of preservatives in those packs!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Just as another interesting note: if you would like to dress up a bowl of jelly (the geletan kind not the pudding kind) you could cook up some small shell pastas and add them with some candy cherries to the mix before refridgerating. Other than that, I dont think there is anything pasta for a desert. Unless someone else has a thought?
> ...


----------



## pottyanne (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Dave- I take it that you are not English? I am English but living in New Zealand. It struck me on my facebook page that the only people who mentioned the fact that it was St. Georges Day were expats. The 50 St Georges days that I spent in England it hardly warranted a mention.....


----------



## pottyanne (Jan 31, 2012)

macaroni for pudding, and macaroni cheese was the only pasta that I grew up with, along with sago and tapioca puddings (aka frogspawn), they were popular until we got more "exotic" foods in the 1960's


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Pasta Salad:
1-9oz. pkg. Dejorno Angel Hair Pasta 
1 chopped yellow bell pepper
1 chopped red bell pepper
1 green onion, chopped
4oz. jar pimento, drained
4 oz. can diced black olives
2 Tbsp Cavendar seasoning
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
3 Tbsp. lemon juice
3 Tbsp. mayonnaise.
Cook pasta as directed on package (al dente')
To the pasta add chopped peppers, chopped green onion, olives, and pimento
Mix together last four ingredients and add to pasta mixture.
With impeccably clean hands mix it all together, squeezing a little to chop up the pasta. Refrigerate

Pasta Salad:
Cook either Rotini Pasta or Ditaline Pasta as directed. Drain and put in large mixing bowl. To this add: 
Frozen english peas, thawed
Tomatoes
Large cucumber
Pimento
Chopped black olives
1/2-1 jar McCormick's Salad Supreme
1 large bottle Italian Dressing
Mix together. When serving, add McCormick Salad Toppings. Enjoy. This keeps a good while.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pottyanne said:


> Hi Dave- I take it that you are not English? I am English but living in New Zealand. It struck me on my facebook page that the only people who mentioned the fact that it was St. Georges Day were expats. The 50 St Georges days that I spent in England it hardly warranted a mention.....


Well the English are a mongrel race, but my ancestry is traceable in Kent back to the 1590s on one side and the 1750s in London on the other. My DNA yielded an entertaining hybrid mix, there's Norman French and Finnish blood in my veins in addition to the usual, does that qualify me as English? What is it to be English?

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pottyanne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave- I take it that you are not English? I am English but living in New Zealand. It struck me on my facebook page that the only people who mentioned the fact that it was St. Georges Day were expats. The 50 St Georges days that I spent in England it hardly warranted a mention.....
> ...


Crazy, mixed-up motley, mongrel ancient breed composed of Angles, Saxons, Jutes, Picts, Scots, Celts, Romans, Normans......But you know what, after 40 odd years of living abroad I can still spot a fellow Brit before he/she opens their mouth.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pottyanne said:
> ...


I've never thought of myself as anything other than English, my lot have been living on this soggy rock for centuries, but we are mongrels!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that I've done catch-up for the last 5 pages, I'm starving and it 1 AM, not the proper time for a snack... Oh well, maybe one little bite of chocolate before I see if Motley will share half the bed with me.... All the salad dressing recipes and pasta dishes sound great, especially with summer coming on.... not too sure about the macaroni pudding. It would take a lot of custard to make that slide down easily. Still, I might give it a try. Off to bed with me. Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## pottyanne (Jan 31, 2012)

"What is it to be English?" I would say being born and raised there? I too have a mongrel anscestry but as I was born in England and lived there for 50 years I feel that that qualifies me as English. My son is one of the expats who posted onto his facebook page, he too was born in England and lived there until he moved to Florida aged 26 yrs, he qualifies as English too. His father was Irish but he does not celebrate St Patricks day or consider himself Irish


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pottyanne said:


> "What is it to be English?" I would say being born and raised there? I too have a mongrel anscestry but as I was born in England and lived there for 50 years I feel that that qualifies me as English. My son is one of the expats who posted onto his facebook page, he too was born in England and lived there until he moved to Florida aged 26 yrs, he qualifies as English too. His father was Irish but he does not celebrate St Patricks day or consider himself Irish


Interesting, I tend to think of Englishness as a state of mind. But I'm not really into nationalism, for me, the 23rd of April is a good excuse for a party.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

returned from out Anzac Day footy game. About the only time you ever have silence at a footy ground is on Anzac Day. The ODe to the Fallen is read, the LAst POst played and then a minutes silence- and hardly a sound other than the birds. The Ode to the Fallen is read at all Anzac Day commeration services, and comes from a poem by an English poet (Laurence Binyon) For the Fallen poem from WW1.

They shall not grow old,
As we that left are left grow old,
Age shall not weary them,'Nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun,
and in the morning,
We will remember them.

And the last post is a bugle call used at Commonwealth military funerals and ceremonies acknowdling those who have fallen in war.

And footy wise we won- though it ended up very close, after we appeared to have the game in our hand. Hard to know if it was good or not- the team we beat are currently bottom after losing there first 5 games, but they are the ones who beat in the grandfinal last year. And if hadn't been for Central Districts (my team) they would be considered a very successful team this century, but we have simply been almost unbeatable in that time. (having followed the Doggies for 47 years and most of that time being poor to mediocre I feel I can boast!).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Marianne, can I move into the neighborhood, too? I'm not nearly as skilled as you and myfanwy, but I'm still young enough to learn. Ha,ha!
> 
> You mentioned that you make wooden jewelry boxes. My older son loves woodworking, too. When he retires and builds his new house up in OR, he's planning to have a separate workshop built so he can build furniture. Right now, he likes to make little boxes. I have one he made with drawers, etc., all from one block of wood. I want to take a picture of it and post it here; it's amazing. His wife saw one like it, but not as nicely finished, and they wanted $150 for it. You and he would make a good couple; too bad he's already married. :XD:


and I'm afraid I'd be way to old for him.. :XD: I'm sure your son's are much more than mine, I make simple boxes, time was I did more detailed work, but with the RA my hands can't hold the tools. And I'd love to have you as a neighbor!! Looks like we are going to have a wonderful neighborhood with all our friends surrounding us! Wait.. we have that here on the Tea Party!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

pottyanne said:


> Hi Dave- I take it that you are not English? I am English but living in New Zealand. It struck me on my facebook page that the only people who mentioned the fact that it was St. Georges Day were expats. The 50 St Georges days that I spent in England it hardly warranted a mention.....


Here in Emsworth we have parades, flags and bands & crowds turn out, regardless of wind & rain. We have minor celebrations for the rest of the week. I think it is to support our troops as well as celebrate our Englishness & has increased in fervour over the years.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning Dave and all, 

After dropping the teens off to catch the bus, I discovered new babies. How exciting!

The first photo are the ones born about an hour ago.
Second photo is both sets of twins.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, can I move into the neighborhood, too? I'm not nearly as skilled as you and myfanwy, but I'm still young enough to learn. Ha,ha!
> ...


I hope you lot aren't going to party all night and keep me awake!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren, I envy you your beautiful babies. Lovely pictures, thank you, Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, while we're on the subject of puddings, how about your views on semolina?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pottyanne said:
> 
> 
> > "What is it to be English?" I would say being born and raised there? I too have a mongrel anscestry but as I was born in England and lived there for 50 years I feel that that qualifies me as English. My son is one of the expats who posted onto his facebook page, he too was born in England and lived there until he moved to Florida aged 26 yrs, he qualifies as English too. His father was Irish but he does not celebrate St Patricks day or consider himself Irish
> ...


Hope you haven't any sprained ankles or a hangover.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren, I envy you your beautiful babies. Lovely pictures, thank you,  Tessa


Thank you. They are a lot of work.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Dave and all,
> 
> After dropping the teens off to catch the bus, I discovered new babies. How exciting!
> 
> ...


They do look sweet, it always amazes me how fast they are to be standing up and walking around. Great photos.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, while we're on the subject of puddings, how about your views on semolina?


As if you need to ask a public schoolboy! Puddings were the only thing the biological weapons centre that passed for a kitchen didn't make a mess of!

Love it with cinnamon and apple pulp, I'm feeling peckish now!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, can I move into the neighborhood, too? I'm not nearly as skilled as you and myfanwy, but I'm still young enough to learn. Ha,ha!
> ...


Never say "too old," Marianne. I thought you said you are 60 - he'll be 54 in October. That would make you a cougar!! :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


We wouldn't make any noise! We'd be too busy making things!! It takes concentration. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pottyanne said:
> ...


I'm out of traction now!

Actually I was really pleased I could still manage it and _The lad_ even told me I wasn't an embarrassment. He was terrified I'd do the dreaded _Dad Dancing_, in which case he'd have disowned me!

Mind you, I didn't try doing any of the flips I did in my younger years, I'm not too sure I can overcome gravity quite as easily as I did thirty years ago!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Six new babies!! Caren, I just want to cuddle one! I don't guess you have time for that; would the Moms object? Was the ram black? Are twin lambs fairly normal? So many questions. I know nothing about sheep, as you can tell.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Dave and all,
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, your comment about "Dad Dancing" reminded me of the Seinfeld show where Elaine does that silly dance at a party. Were you able to watch Seinfeld in England? It was one of our favorite shows.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Wow! Six new babies!! Caren, I just want to cuddle one! I don't guess you have time for that; would the Moms object? Was the ram black? Are twin lambs fairly normal? So many questions. I know nothing about sheep, as you can tell.


I get to cuddle Derp (he's our orphan). He follows us around like a puppy. We bottle feed him every four hours, day and night.

Most of the time the mothers don't let me near them. If I take grain out to them I can cuddle one for a few moments. He is a dark brown color. The mothers are light brown. I'm thinking the babies will all turn brown as they get older. This is the first time the one ewe has had twins. The other mother is her baby from last year.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Six new babies!! Caren, I just want to cuddle one! I don't guess you have time for that; would the Moms object? Was the ram black? Are twin lambs fairly normal? So many questions. I know nothing about sheep, as you can tell.
> ...


When Derp gets older, will he be able to join the flock in the pasture or will he always be a "baby"?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Nah, we wouldn't do that, besides if it there was a party going on in this neighborhood, we'd ALL be there!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


He will join the herd in about six weeks, by then he won't have to eat as often. Jamie might object to it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We do get _Seinfeld_ in England, unfortunately I'm usually busy or out, when it's on. I'm pretty dull, I don't get to see many comedy programmes, although I'm thoroughly enjoying watching Rupert Murdoch squirm at the Leveson enquiry, that's very entertaining!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We do get _Seinfeld_ in England, unfortunately I'm usually busy or out, when it's on. I'm pretty dull, I don't get to see many comedy programmes, although I'm thoroughly enjoying watching Rupert Murdoch squirm at the Leveson enquiry, that's very entertaining!
> 
> Dave


Hilarious, isn't it? Poor old fellow!

Have you been watching 2012? Too close to reality methinks, but sooo funny.

Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We do get _Seinfeld_ in England, unfortunately I'm usually busy or out, when it's on. I'm pretty dull, I don't get to see many comedy programmes, although I'm thoroughly enjoying watching Rupert Murdoch squirm at the Leveson enquiry, that's very entertaining!
> ...


That's unmissable, I wish they'd bring back _Drop the Dead Donkey_ they'd have a field day with the current crop of duplicitous toads in Westminster gas works, they're all as bad as each other!

I'm particularly enjoying watching Murdoch trying to claim failing memory, his amnesia seems to be very selective!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pottyanne said:
> 
> 
> > "What is it to be English?" I would say being born and raised there? I too have a mongrel anscestry but as I was born in England and lived there for 50 years I feel that that qualifies me as English. My son is one of the expats who posted onto his facebook page, he too was born in England and lived there until he moved to Florida aged 26 yrs, he qualifies as English too. His father was Irish but he does not celebrate St Patricks day or consider himself Irish
> ...


How was it--the party?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, while we're on the subject of puddings, how about your views on semolina?
> ...


What those kitchens (even without the "public" attached) could do to mashed potatoes doesn't bear repeating!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


It's axiomatic in England that the quality of the education is the diametric opposite of the food, my old school could give 'pig-swill' a bad name!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Nothing like starvation to stimulate the grey cells!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> How was it--the party?


Great fun and the food was excellent. I'm trying to work out the dressing on the warm beef salad, it was delicious!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Loved the baby lambs Caren. I am sure they are a lot of work, but cute nontheless.
This is something new. Over a year ago while babysitting my granddaughter I was looking at my DIL craft magazines and noticed a yarn sale. I can't even remember the name of the magazine. Anyway I ordered some Patons Bamboo Angora. I ordered enough ounces wise for a sweater. Now I am making a simple top down sweater from an old pattern. Looking at the ounces needed and what I had, I had more than enough. I am on the sleeves and know that I am going to run out before I finish the second sleeve. I go on the internet and begin to hunt. They don't even have that yarn on the Patons web site(explains the clearance price). Then I started looking everywhere to see if anyone had any left, a one in a million chance but worth the try rather than frogging. Well I found this site out of Canada called fresh isle fibers. On their site they had a drop down for manufactured yarn. Wow, they had it and in my color of rose essence. I immediately ordered two skeins and only $8 shipping. Not bad when from out of the country. In the comment section I indicated my dye lot never in a million years thinking they would have it, but worth a try. Not only did they have the yarn that no one else has anymore, they had my dye lot. They took the time to look for it and it is on the way. I had it in my mind to frog the first sleeve and then knit every other row with the new yarn. I can't believe I won't have to do that. I can't imagine, I have had the yarn in my stash for at least a year and a half. I am still in shock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Dave and all,
> 
> After dropping the teens off to catch the bus, I discovered new babies. How exciting!
> 
> ...


Good morning NanaCaren! the babies look lovely. There is sure to be a spinner who would be interested in these for the natural fleece. Mum had a multi coloured flock, before she was forced to leave the small-holding.
the Peasant bread made with the gluten flour, is much lighter. My second experiment is working up at the moment. The 'add in' beeps just went so I have added a few rolled oats, which I rather like.
Can't find the ball band of the crochet yarn I am using. I think Fale may have had a tidy up! the only thing I can recall is that it said to use a 3.25mm hook. but as I don't have an extensive range of crochet hooks, I am using a 3mm hook, quite succesfully. Fortunately Ringo did not do as much damage as I had feared when he got tangled up in everything. His habit of following me around is endearing, but I do need eyes in the back of my head.
Rubbish day, a day late, because of the holiday. Will have to get Fale to help, next door have added to my recycling bin, and it is much heavier than my usual load.
Wishing you a productive day, according to the weather bug, it is still rather chilly in your neighbourhood!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, what incredibly good luck- and an example of how useful the internet can be.
Good morning to all!



jmai5421 said:


> Loved the baby lambs Caren. I am sure they are a lot of work, but cute nontheless.
> This is something new. Over a year ago while babysitting my granddaughter I was looking at my DIL craft magazines and noticed a yarn sale. I can't even remember the name of the magazine. Anyway I ordered some Patons Bamboo Angora. I ordered enough ounces wise for a sweater. Now I am making a simple top down sweater from an old pattern. Looking at the ounces needed and what I had, I had more than enough. I am on the sleeves and know that I am going to run out before I finish the second sleeve. I go on the internet and begin to hunt. They don't even have that yarn on the Patons web site(explains the clearance price). Then I started looking everywhere to see if anyone had any left, a one in a million chance but worth the try rather than frogging. Well I found this site out of Canada called fresh isle fibers. On their site they had a drop down for manufactured yarn. Wow, they had it and in my color of rose essence. I immediately ordered two skeins and only $8 shipping. Not bad when from out of the country. In the comment section I indicated my dye lot never in a million years thinking they would have it, but worth a try. Not only did they have the yarn that no one else has anymore, they had my dye lot. They took the time to look for it and it is on the way. I had it in my mind to frog the first sleeve and then knit every other row with the new yarn. I can't believe I won't have to do that. I can't imagine, I have had the yarn in my stash for at least a year and a half. I am still in shock.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Well I found this site out of Canada called fresh isle fibers. On their site they had a drop down for manufactured yarn. Wow, they had it and in my color of rose essence. I immediately ordered two skeins and only $8 shipping. Not bad when from out of the country. In the comment section I indicated my dye lot never in a million years thinking they would have it, but worth a try. Not only did they have the yarn that no one else has anymore, they had my dye lot. They took the time to look for it and it is on the way. I had it in my mind to frog the first sleeve and then knit every other row with the new yarn. I can't believe I won't have to do that. I can't imagine, I have had the yarn in my stash for at least a year and a half. I am still in shock.


What luck for you! I'm glad you found it. On the weight requirements for yarn, I usually try to compare yardage (3 oz of one may be a few yards shorter than 3 oz of another brand); if the pattern only gives a weight and not yardage, I'll search out the brand to see--I've run out of yarn going by weight and really hate when that happens!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear! that does make me hungry! I adore semolina in all its many guises. I love it with any kind of cheese. Semolina and jam, groan!...



FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, while we're on the subject of puddings, how about your views on semolina?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Loved the baby lambs Caren. I am sure they are a lot of work, but cute nontheless.
> This is something new. Over a year ago while babysitting my granddaughter I was looking at my DIL craft magazines and noticed a yarn sale. I can't even remember the name of the magazine. Anyway I ordered some Patons Bamboo Angora. I ordered enough ounces wise for a sweater. Now I am making a simple top down sweater from an old pattern. Looking at the ounces needed and what I had, I had more than enough. I am on the sleeves and know that I am going to run out before I finish the second sleeve. I go on the internet and begin to hunt. They don't even have that yarn on the Patons web site(explains the clearance price). Then I started looking everywhere to see if anyone had any left, a one in a million chance but worth the try rather than frogging. Well I found this site out of Canada called fresh isle fibers. On their site they had a drop down for manufactured yarn. Wow, they had it and in my color of rose essence. I immediately ordered two skeins and only $8 shipping. Not bad when from out of the country. In the comment section I indicated my dye lot never in a million years thinking they would have it, but worth a try. Not only did they have the yarn that no one else has anymore, they had my dye lot. They took the time to look for it and it is on the way. I had it in my mind to frog the first sleeve and then knit every other row with the new yarn. I can't believe I won't have to do that. I can't imagine, I have had the yarn in my stash for at least a year and a half. I am still in shock.


That is lucky. They sound like a good company, I bet their care and attention has earned them a loyal customer, it's great when firms put in that bit of extra effort.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns, have been thinking about your question about a blue cheese dressing. Have not got the blue cheese at the moment to experiment with, but I think it would blitz well with yoghurt. if it needed thining, I would be trying a good wine vinegar for starters, or milk, if that is too acid. Or possibly lemon juice. Some of the sauce receipts that I have use a little oil as well, but that would tend to thicken the mix. 
something onion like would be nice with this- spring onions or chives are my first thought.

I wonder if Dave has any thoughts on this!?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Oh dear! that does make me hungry! I adore semolina in all its many guises. I love it with any kind of cheese. Semolina and jam, groan!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to make it for my uncle on the IOM when he had terminal cancer, he liked it with almond essence in. After he'd had his fill I'd finish the bowl, now I prefer it with the almond essence to jam, I think I'm addicted.

Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Doris, don't be overwhelmed by the list of crafts I have tried out- I have no where near the skills my mother had from her Occupational Therapy training, in the first years of Dr Elizabeth Casson's school in Bristol (England). And my daughter is far more of a perfectionist, than I am. Bronwen is building up a craft business in Christchurch (NZ), a full time mum, full time student of her library course- I pride myself that at least I taught her well- but it is a case of the student outstripping the teacher.



DorisT said:


> Marianne, can I move into the neighborhood, too? I'm not nearly as skilled as you and myfanwy, but I'm still young enough to learn. Ha,ha!
> 
> You mentioned that you make wooden jewelry boxes. My older son loves woodworking, too. When he retires and builds his new house up in OR, he's planning to have a separate workshop built so he can build furniture. Right now, he likes to make little boxes. I have one he made with drawers, etc., all from one block of wood. I want to take a picture of it and post it here; it's amazing. His wife saw one like it, but not as nicely finished, and they wanted $150 for it. You and he would make a good couple; too bad he's already married. :XD:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I found this site out of Canada called fresh isle fibers. On their site they had a drop down for manufactured yarn. Wow, they had it and in my color of rose essence. I immediately ordered two skeins and only $8 shipping. Not bad when from out of the country. In the comment section I indicated my dye lot never in a million years thinking they would have it, but worth a try. Not only did they have the yarn that no one else has anymore, they had my dye lot. They took the time to look for it and it is on the way. I had it in my mind to frog the first sleeve and then knit every other row with the new yarn. I can't believe I won't have to do that. I can't imagine, I have had the yarn in my stash for at least a year and a half. I am still in shock.
> ...


That's been a pet peeve of mine for a long time. I really wish yarn was sold by length rather than weight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Dave and all,
> ...


One of them is quite tiny. Both have a little tuff of gray on their head. I will ask my sister if she knows anyone that would like it. I know I won't get to learning this year. 
That is good there wasn't much damage done. I know what one it is now. The hook size helped. I use a 3 mm hook with it too. 
It is chilly, wishing it would warm up some. Wishing you a productive day as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Tessa, We have a local shop that sells bulk almond meal- I musy try adding that to my next semolina mix. Am greatly in favour of pure almond essence over synthetic. I am uncertain what an IOM is, it sounds all very serious.
I think it depends on the jam- my favourite is a good plum jam preferably made with the Black Doris plum.



Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear! that does make me hungry! I adore semolina in all its many guises. I love it with any kind of cheese. Semolina and jam, groan!...
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/04/25/harold-evans-responds-to-murdoch.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=exclusive_breaking_news&cid=newsletter%3Bemail%3Bexclusive_breaking_news&utm_term=Breaking%20News%20and%20Exclusives

The above may be of interest.

I wish we got those Britcoms that are mentioned on this site. There is a PBS station in the area that carries some the other two don't, but we don't get that one, from Penn State.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I guess we are talking about an inverse relationship here.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

IOM--Isle of Man?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Nana Caren, It is getting to be rather a cold Spring for you. 
That warm start must have fooled the plants rather, if your bulb field does bloom again, I would love to see more photos of it, if you could find time from all your other responsibilities!! 
It is a lot of work when you have the acres that you do. Let alone your role of master cook, and knitter, crocheter. I think you are much more skilled at crochet than I am. I use it more as a tool for edgings that need strengthening. Although I am looking for ideas for snoods. My hair is getting very wispy, and can look untidy very quickly. It is so much thinner than when I was a girl. Please say hello from me to the teens, and your older children!



NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah hadn't thought of geography!!...



gingerwitch said:


> IOM--Isle of Man?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Nana Caren, It is getting to be rather a cold Spring for you.
> That warm start must have fooled the plants rather, if your bulb field does bloom again, I would love to see more photos of it, if you could find time from all your other responsibilities!!
> It is a lot of work when you have the acres that you do. Let alone your role of master cook, and knitter, crocheter. I think you are much more skilled at crochet than I am. I use it more as a tool for edgings that need strengthening. Although I am looking for ideas for snoods. My hair is getting very wispy, and can look untidy very quickly. It is so much thinner than when I was a girl. Please say hello from me to the teens, and your older children!
> 
> There are still lots of bulbs yet to bloom, I'll post more when they bloom. I only really do anything with 13 acres, the rest is pasture. If I need a gift in a hurry I crochet, knitting takes me longer to do. I will look and see if I have any patterns. I will tell them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Tessa, We have a local shop that sells bulk almond meal- I musy try adding that to my next semolina mix. Am greatly in favour of pure almond essence over synthetic. I am uncertain what an IOM is, it sounds all very serious.
> I think it depends on the jam- my favourite is a good plum jam preferably made with the Black Doris plum.
> 
> Myfanwy, I love home made plum jam, I don't know why but for a time it was looked on as a "bit inferior" in England, now it isn't but plums can be expensive. The IOM is the Isle of Man. a small Island situated between England & Ireland. It has tax advantages, so is a popular retirement place for certain Englishmen.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tessa, We have a local shop that sells bulk almond meal- I musy try adding that to my next semolina mix. Am greatly in favour of pure almond essence over synthetic. I am uncertain what an IOM is, it sounds all very serious.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tessa, We have a local shop that sells bulk almond meal- I musy try adding that to my next semolina mix. Am greatly in favour of pure almond essence over synthetic. I am uncertain what an IOM is, it sounds all very serious.
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave
Now that's a real 'nursery special'! One of my nannies used to make it for me said:


> Macaroni Pudding
> 
> Ingredients:[/b]
> 4 oz (115g) macaroni, cooked and well-drained
> ...


I must thank you both for that!!! looks like a nice yummy desert when getting the pasta cravings, and with some jam!!! :wink:[/quote]

You know it's dangerous to ask for these things, you're only going to get tempted by the suggestions!

Dave[/quote]

But I can taste the goodness in the pasta dishes. That macaroni pudding will go great with an ice tea!! oh, my, Dave, things are getting pasta'ed around!!!![/quote]

After making the pudding, and tasting it, I know why it sounded familiar. My grandma would add currants or raisins to it before cooking it.[/quote]

I do that sometimes, when/if I remember. I haven't made it for ages, really must!

Dave[/quote]

Dave -- would the rice pud. receipt be the same with 4 oz pre-cooked short grain white rice?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I must thank you both for that!!! looks like a nice yummy desert when getting the pasta cravings, and with some jam!!! :wink:[/quote]

You know it's dangerous to ask for these things, you're only going to get tempted by the suggestions!

Dave[/quote]

But I can taste the goodness in the pasta dishes. That macaroni pudding will go great with an ice tea!! oh, my, Dave, things are getting pasta'ed around!!!![/quote]

After making the pudding, and tasting it, I know why it sounded familiar. My grandma would add currants or raisins to it before cooking it.[/quote]

I do that sometimes, when/if I remember. I haven't made it for ages, really must!

Dave[/quote]

Yes you should make it, another one of those walks down memory lane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My much loved Mum was Welsh, but an American Daughter, born in Alhambra LA, Dad was Scottish through and through, born in Glasgow, but links to Belfast, Wigtown, Skye, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Westertown, that side of Scotland on the Drysdale side. Yes, first time home, and that is where I would like my ashes buried -Skye. It still brings me to tears as I type this. as can the skirl of the pipes... Ringo is a Cardigan Corgi, 11 months old now...



gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Nana J, I would be delighted to sit around with you for a few days and listen to your 'boring' stories. It seems you have done so much, and I have done so little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Nana J, I would be delighted to sit around with you for a few days and listen to your 'boring' stories. It seems you have done so much, and I have done so little.


please don't be overwhelmed wannabear! I just seem to have a knack of being where the action is, or just missing it!!! and seeing the aftermath...

would have to acknowledge I appear to have developed the 'gift of the gab' as Mum used to call it. She had literally 'kissed the Blarney Stone' in Ireland, but Mum was MUCH more athletic than I have ever been. Never been to Ireland bur I understand it is a really tricky rock to reach.
was always painfully shy as a child...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a snood pattern that I had saved for me. I'm sure there are lots more.

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/persno.html


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave
> Now that's a real 'nursery special'! One of my nannies used to make it for me said:
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's dangerous to ask for these things, you're only going to get tempted by the suggestions!

Dave[/quote]

But I can taste the goodness in the pasta dishes. That macaroni pudding will go great with an ice tea!! oh, my, Dave, things are getting pasta'ed around!!!![/quote]

After making the pudding, and tasting it, I know why it sounded familiar. My grandma would add currants or raisins to it before cooking it.[/quote]

I do that sometimes, when/if I remember. I haven't made it for ages, really must!

Dave[/quote]

Dave -- would the rice pud. receipt be the same with 4 oz pre-cooked short grain white rice?[/quote]

For some reason, I don't care for baked rice pudding. I just cook it in milk on the hob and finish with honey and double cream.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much wannabear- that is exactly the sort of pattern I was hoping to find- it drapes beautifully- whereas most of the ones I have found are more of a 'beret' shape.



wannabear said:


> Here's a snood pattern that I had saved for me. I'm sure there are lots more.
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/persno.html


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave
> ...


But I can taste the goodness in the pasta dishes. That macaroni pudding will go great with an ice tea!! oh, my, Dave, things are getting pasta'ed around!!!![/quote]

After making the pudding, and tasting it, I know why it sounded familiar. My grandma would add currants or raisins to it before cooking it.[/quote]

I do that sometimes, when/if I remember. I haven't made it for ages, really must!

Dave[/quote]

Dave -- would the rice pud. receipt be the same with 4 oz pre-cooked short grain white rice?[/quote]

For some reason, I don't care for baked rice pudding. I just cook it in milk on the hob and finish with honey and double cream.

Dave[/quote]

I think I'll give a shot anyway as I always preferred rice pudding, "frogspawn" and semolina pudding to macaroni. Chopped dried apricots or sultanas would be good to add. Our milk puddings were always oven-baked, well and truly baked sometimes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just received this email, I thought it was worth sharing!...

If my body was a car, I would b trading it in for a newer model. I've got bumps dents scratches & my headlights are out of focus. My gearbox is seizing up & it takes me hours to reach maximum speed. I overheat for no reason. And every time I sneeze, cough or laugh either my radiator leaks or my exhaust backfires! Send this to your bestest old bangers! I just did. She's funny, caring, crazy as heck, sweet, beautiful & she's reading this text! Send this to ten ladies you love! Cos someone might need a reason to smile today xxx


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> My much loved Mum was Welsh, but an American Daughter, born in Alhambra LA, Dad was Scottish through and through, born in Glasgow, but links to Belfast, Wigtown, Skye, Dollar, Killicoultry, Westertown, that side of Scotland on the Drysdale side. Yes, first time home, and that is where I would like my ashes buried -Skye. It still brings me to tears as I type this. as can the skirl of the pipes... Ringo is a Cardigan Corgi, 11 months old now...
> 
> It's such a wonderful gift when you find the place that speaks to your heart in that way. So glad you found your ancestral home.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's the Spanish round of the _MotoGP_ championship this weekend, I couldn't miss the opportunity to come up with a new egg cosy for brekkers!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76932-1.html#1415871

Hope you like this simple design.
dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Carols gifts:
a big God Bless, dear, I don't know about the problem with your arm. I have
a detached spur [arthritic] floating in my left shoulder, so am aware of
pain, waiting to hear from the specialist to hear about appointment. On the
Public Health system the cost free is weighted with a long wait time. But,
have never been able to afford health insurance. I don't know how someone
like Marlark Marge copes... J.

I tried to reply but Maelor Daemon says there is a permanent failure!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I just received this email, I thought it was worth sharing!...
> 
> If my body was a car, I would b trading it in for a newer model. I've got bumps dents scratches & my headlights are out of focus. My gearbox is seizing up & it takes me hours to reach maximum speed. I overheat for no reason. And every time I sneeze, cough or laugh either my radiator leaks or my exhaust backfires! Send this to your bestest old bangers! I just did. She's funny, caring, crazy as heck, sweet, beautiful & she's reading this text! Send this to ten ladies you love! Cos someone might need a reason to smile today xxx


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Carols gifts:
> a big God Bless, dear, I don't know about the problem with your arm. I have
> a detached spur [arthritic] floating in my left shoulder, so am aware of
> pain, waiting to hear from the specialist to hear about appointment. On the
> ...


Sympathies for ones who are not well!!
Here in Canada, we are all covered by public health insurance. No one is without health care here. Most medications are covered too and only a small nominal fee is charged based on net income. I could not manage without the health coverage and the medications either.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Nana, I love all your photos. It is such fun to see the babies. We raised 'bum' lambs when I was little. We had a woodstove in the living room and they stayed in the box behind it until old enough to brave the weather!! They would watch the clock evidentally cause every 3 hours they started baaing to remind us to bring bottles! After they joined the flock we could call them and they would still come running!

Dave, Are you all talking about regular macaroni that come in a box? Sometimes with cheese powder? I can't imagine it being a pudding. What about Ancini de Pepe? I think that is a form of tiny round pasta. A friend makes 'frog-eye' salad with that. It has mandarin oranges and marshmallows and a creamy sauce, kind of like a dessert.

Gingerwitch, I wished you lived close! We have tried to raise tomatoes every year and had very little luck.. The ground here is total clay. Hard as a rock where the rocks aren't and slicker than slick when it rains. We raised tomatoes one year that were beautiful and had absolutely NO 
flavor!! Greenhouse said our PH was out of balance.
Now we have individual planters with store bought dirt and so get some fair ones every year. I remember some my cousin grew that had a great bite of acid to them but don't know the name. We usually get Early Girl and Big Boy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Carols gifts:
> ...


I miss the health insurance most, since moving to the states.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

And destroy the protective coating? What are you thinking? Edith M


Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa, your house sounds wonderful. No wonder you don't want to sell it.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Nana, I love all your photos. It is such fun to see the babies. We raised 'bum' lambs when I was little. We had a woodstove in the living room and they stayed in the box behind it until old enough to brave the weather!! They would watch the clock evidentally cause every 3 hours they started baaing to remind us to bring bottles! After they joined the flock we could call them and they would still come running!
> 
> Derp stays inside at night, I put him out early morning. know what you mean about them watching the clock. He starts baaing every 3hr 45 mins like clock work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tummy work= clock work



NanaCaren said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Nana, I love all your photos. It is such fun to see the babies. We raised 'bum' lambs when I was little. We had a woodstove in the living room and they stayed in the box behind it until old enough to brave the weather!! They would watch the clock evidentally cause every 3 hours they started baaing to remind us to bring bottles! After they joined the flock we could call them and they would still come running!
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I just made one yesterday that is a bit like 1000 Island dressing. I used a cup of Hellmann's mayo, 1 TBS each of Horse radish, Tomatoe paste and Dill Relish. DS likes it as a sandwich spread and I put it on some left over elbow macaroni. I thought it was pretty good. Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> _"Pasta is a must here too. The teens would think they were dieting if I didn't serve it at least 3 times a week."_ NanaCaren
> 
> Teens are particular mind-set unto themselves, but in this case I agree!! Must have past 3-5 times a week.
> 
> Does anyone have a dressing to use for a cold pasta salad??


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Carols gifts:
> ...


Many thousands, who knows the true figure, DO NOT manage here at all. These are the people who have worked hard all their lives for wages which do just cover living expenses but whose employers do not have insurance coverage (no, it's not mandatory) and who cannot possibly afford the extra $600 - $1500 a month required for medical insurance. It is, simply put, America's greatest flaw and a national disgrace. And when we finally have a President who has the integrity, compassion and plain human decency to try to effect the necessary changes, he faces political opposition, manipulation and obfuscation from right wing extremists who use their wealth and influence to dominate the political arena, distort facts and brainwash the gullible.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I am totally with you. I was so glad to become 65 after fifteen years with no health insurance. But fortunately good health.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Nana, I love all your photos. It is such fun to see the babies. We raised 'bum' lambs when I was little. We had a woodstove in the living room and they stayed in the box behind it until old enough to brave the weather!! They would watch the clock evidentally cause every 3 hours they started baaing to remind us to bring bottles! After they joined the flock we could call them and they would still come running!
> 
> Dave, Are you all talking about regular macaroni that come in a box? Sometimes with cheese powder? I can't imagine it being a pudding. What about Ancini de Pepe? I think that is a form of tiny round pasta. A friend makes 'frog-eye' salad with that. It has mandarin oranges and marshmallows and a creamy sauce, kind of like a dessert.
> 
> ...


Early Girls are our tomato of choice too! My purist organic gardening friends look down their noses a bit at them but they consistently grow vigorously here in our cool, wet climate and yield all summer and well into fall. Unfortunately, it's not warm enough to grow Big Boy on the coast, but we pick in the valley (between the Coast Range and the Cascades) for canning and adventures in eating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Very interesting to hear this, particularly given your current political situation- I gather Gingrich may be pulling out of the race.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a simple mix that would work well, 
equal quantities of
yoghurt and mayo
1/2 quantity tomato ketchup
mix together.
Works a treat with my recent potato wedges, but would work well with pasta...



Edith M said:


> I just made one yesterday that is a bit like 1000 Island dressing. I used a cup of Hellmann's mayo, 1 TBS each of Horse radish, Tomatoe paste and Dill Relish. DS likes it as a sandwich spread and I put it on some left over elbow macaroni. I thought it was pretty good. Edith M
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Very interesting to hear this said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently. The Republican primaries were a fiasco -- well-deserved IMHO. We live in hope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Best not get too controversial!! I am a left winger myself. But God Bless Her Majesty, and all Her Family!



gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting to hear this said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Dave, Are you all talking about regular macaroni that come in a box? Sometimes with cheese powder? I can't imagine it being a pudding. What about Ancini de Pepe? I think that is a form of tiny round pasta. A friend makes 'frog-eye' salad with that. It has mandarin oranges and marshmallows and a creamy sauce, kind of like a dessert.


The macaroni we use in puddings is the same as for macaroni cheese. The small soup pastas, I sometimes use as a substitue for couscous in the other pudding.

Hope that clarifies it for you.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tummy work= clock work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the photos! Isn't amazing how other Mums [Moms] will step in and care for the orphan!!...



NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Tummy work= clock work
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Tummy work= clock work
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

:lol:[/quote]

Here's how the flowers fared the snow and Derp. The dog was very helpful today, she taught Derp how to climb up the steps on the deck.[/quote]

He is just too cute--how can you resist? How did he get his name, anyway? It sounds like a baby lamb/bottle sound?[/quote]

My youngest son named him, Derp comes from rage comics.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Love the photos! Isn't amazing how other Mums [Moms] will step in and care for the orphan!!...
> 
> When we had a calf,the dog (Kiwi) thought it was a playmate, until he got bigger. She didn't like it when started chasing her.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :lol:


Here's how the flowers fared the snow and Derp. The dog was very helpful today, she taught Derp how to climb up the steps on the deck.[/quote]

He is just too cute--how can you resist? How did he get his name, anyway? It sounds like a baby lamb/bottle sound?[/quote]

My youngest son named him, Derp comes from rage comics.[/quote]

He's got such a sweet face. I knew the name sounded vaguely familiar, but I couldn't place it!

Glad the bulbs survived, they're very resiient, the view is lovely.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


He is just too cute--how can you resist? How did he get his name, anyway? It sounds like a baby lamb/bottle sound?[/quote]

My youngest son named him, Derp comes from rage comics.[/quote]

He's got such a sweet face. I knew the name sounded vaguely familiar, but I couldn't place it!

Glad the bulbs survived, they're very resiient, the view is lovely.

Dave[/quote]

Lovely flowers, lovely lamb!!

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


He is just too cute--how can you resist? How did he get his name, anyway? It sounds like a baby lamb/bottle sound?[/quote]

My youngest son named him, Derp comes from rage comics.[/quote]

He's got such a sweet face. I knew the name sounded vaguely familiar, but I couldn't place it!

Glad the bulbs survived, they're very resiient, the view is lovely.

Dave[/quote]

Thank you, it will look much better once the tulips are up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

He's got such a sweet face. I knew the name sounded vaguely familiar, but I couldn't place it!

Glad the bulbs survived, they're very resiient, the view is lovely.

Dave[/quote]

Lovely flowers, lovely lamb!!

Tessa[/quote]

Thanks I was worried that the snow we had would kill them. I'm glad it didn't. They are so nice to look at in the morning with my coffee. I will miss Derp when he goes into the pasture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will need a picture when you are finished.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> Loved the baby lambs Caren. I am sure they are a lot of work, but cute nontheless.
> This is something new. Over a year ago while babysitting my granddaughter I was looking at my DIL craft magazines and noticed a yarn sale. I can't even remember the name of the magazine. Anyway I ordered some Patons Bamboo Angora. I ordered enough ounces wise for a sweater. Now I am making a simple top down sweater from an old pattern. Looking at the ounces needed and what I had, I had more than enough. I am on the sleeves and know that I am going to run out before I finish the second sleeve. I go on the internet and begin to hunt. They don't even have that yarn on the Patons web site(explains the clearance price). Then I started looking everywhere to see if anyone had any left, a one in a million chance but worth the try rather than frogging. Well I found this site out of Canada called fresh isle fibers. On their site they had a drop down for manufactured yarn. Wow, they had it and in my color of rose essence. I immediately ordered two skeins and only $8 shipping. Not bad when from out of the country. In the comment section I indicated my dye lot never in a million years thinking they would have it, but worth a try. Not only did they have the yarn that no one else has anymore, they had my dye lot. They took the time to look for it and it is on the way. I had it in my mind to frog the first sleeve and then knit every other row with the new yarn. I can't believe I won't have to do that. I can't imagine, I have had the yarn in my stash for at least a year and a half. I am still in shock.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'd be dead if it weren't for our National Health Service. Don't know how these people can live with their consciences.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the Red Heart info, I found just the small baby blanket I've been searching for. Tessa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - i love being "bored" with your stories

sam

I am lucky, have never suffered from sea sickness, even in quite major cyclones. Ship board, and on a 29 footer. [that is another long story that I won't bore you with!!...]...[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Derp is so cute as well as the other lambs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - i love being "bored" with your stories
> 
> sam
> 
> I am lucky, have never suffered from sea sickness, even in quite major cyclones. Ship board, and on a 29 footer. [that is another long story that I won't bore you with!!...]...


[/quote]

I can't even look at tv when a car is going up and down hills in San Francisco. There is some Herbie movie that is impossible. Maybe he goes to Monte Carlo.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Nana J, I would be delighted to sit around with you for a few days and listen to your 'boring' stories. It seems you have done so much, and I have done so little.
> ...


I too was painfully shy as a child,even with my own family. I've had a wonderful life, travelling & meeting people, so now I talk to people because I know how painful shyness can be. Sometimes it just needs one person to break the ice without being overwhelming.
I'm still looking forward to a trip to Ireland........one day.

Tessa.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Blue Cheese Dressing

1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
1/4 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup plain low-fat yoghurt
2 teaspoons white vinegar
1/2 teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons roughly chopped flat-leaf parsley
Salt and pepper

Combine blue cheese, buttermilk and yoghurt. Using a fork, mix and mash until cheese is pea size. Stir in vinegar, sugar and parsley. Mix until thoroughly combined. Add salt and pepper to taste.

It's best made a day ahead. Keeps well in refrigerator and actually tastes better the next day. No reason why Splenda couldn't be substituted for those who would rather not use granulated sugar. 

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> ...


we have available a LoGI cal sugar.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Cheese Dressing
> ...


I'm sure that will work as well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Dave and all,
> 
> After dropping the teens off to catch the bus, I discovered new babies. How exciting!
> 
> ...


Love, love, love the little ones. I missed checking in on the ones down the road today. I wish I could take a chair and just sit in the field and watch them play..... What is the grand total now?????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


i am sure it will, it has been developed specifically because of the very high incidence of diabetes in our Pacific population, let alone type 2 onset in the rest of the population, not that europeans don't have type one.

thank you, Flockie!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


What consciences?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> ...


Thank you, I'll mix this up for my wings and veggies tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Dave and all,
> ...


There are six now, four black and two white. I think there is one more still left. I stop and watch them lay every boring on my way back from dropping the teens off for the bus.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Gingerwitch--- Ouch. If we don't agree with your politics are we bad????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


surely that is the point with a true democracy [as opposed to an oligarchy] that we are allowed to express our opinion, or at the very least vote without pressure, and in private.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

ivyrain, I don't think you are bad because you do not agree with someone politics. Just consider the source and opinions are like backsides everyone has one and a lot of good men and women have died to give us that freedom to speak our mind however temporary it might be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to sign out, and get some rest. the official visitor I was expecting has apparently come down with a migraine. I have enjoyed the TP, as a way of coping with my nerves.
Dave I think you have missed a post to yourself, you were busy with your new cosy posting at the time I wrote, unlike you not to come back with a reply!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That little bit of conversation was not taken in the manner meant. Nobody said that anybody here is bad.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


No, not at all. I am a firm believer in eveyone's right to hold and express differing opinions. And I know I'm over-reacting and need to watch the sarcasm. But, I do believe there are greedy, insensitive, privileged manipulators in government who simply don't want to understand what it's like to struggle with everyday finances. Couple that with the belief that there isn't something inherently wrong with the attitude that sees health care for citizens as a privilege rather than a right (yes, that would be a valid political point of discussion) and you end up with our current so-called "System". And now, I think it would be better if I got off my soap box and returned to little lambs, dressing recipes and knitting cosies.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Gingerwitch,
I don't really have a soapbox, just big feelings. I pretty much don't agree with any of the people running things or trying to get to run things!
I think we need a Big New Broom and a whole new mindset, and people that will try to fix things instead of fussing with each other.

I also believe in our hard won freedoms. I have 2 nephews in Afghanistan right now. My son was in Desert Storm.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've just been bitten by the hamster so I'm going to bed, I was only trying to see if he was alright because he seemed a bit shaky - now I am. Good night all.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

_"No, not at all. I am a firm believer in eveyone's right to hold and express differing opinions. And I know I'm over-reacting and need to watch the sarcasm. But, I do believe there are greedy, insensitive, privileged manipulators in government who simply don't want to understand what it's like to struggle with everyday finances. Couple that with the belief that there isn't something inherently wrong with the attitude that sees health care for citizens as a privilege rather than a right (yes, that would be a valid political point of discussion) and you end up with our current so-called "System". And now, I think it would be better if I got off my soap box and returned to little lambs, dressing recipes and knitting cosies."_ quote from Gingerwitch

I also think that about the politicians and they are the common denominator between counties --- every country has them. No one person ever sees things the same way and like Gingerwitch said, everyone has a right to have and express opinions.
As a Canadian, it is our right in this country for everyone to have universal health care. It is entrenched in our constitution. We do pay higher taxes, but then we also get some "returns on our investments".
Now I guess I too will get off the soap box as we are straying into the political arena of banned topics.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just been bitten by the hamster so I'm going to bed, I was only trying to see if he was alright because he seemed a bit shaky - now I am. Good night all.
> 
> Tessa


Tessa,
Bit by a hampster?? You can't leave things hanging like that! There has to be a story there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've actually caught up and enjoyed the pictures so much... DH used to tease me about being an "alpace farmer" if we moved to CO.... just so I could spin my own yarn.... I have some "sunburned" fleece somewhere that I should pull out and try, but the black and dark fibers are my favorites... One of the new lambs near me has a a taupe brown coat with a very dark underside.... So unusual and so pretty. Sure wish I knew what the owners do with the fleeces....... 

Took mom to the eye Dr. today for her monthly shot. this is the 3rd day in a row with appointments. I am going to my friend's house to knit tomorrow.. Can't wait. The 20 rows of lace I managed to do while waiting all had to be frogged today.... Never work on a new lace pattern when there is the chance of being interrupted frequently and light ls lousy. Maybe I'll actually get some of the stuff around here done on Friday. The temp. reached 90 today... so I just wanted to get home, change and sit in the air conditioning.... Heaven..


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Gingerwitch,
> I don't really have a soapbox, just big feelings. I pretty much don't agree with any of the people running things or trying to get to run things!
> I think we need a Big New Broom and a whole new mindset, and people that will try to fix things instead of fussing with each other.
> 
> I also believe in our hard won freedoms. I have 2 nephews in Afghanistan right now. My son was in Desert Storm.


I wouldn't be here right now if my parents hadn't fought the good fight in WW2. It's depressing to think that we (the human race) don't seem to be able to keep power out of the hands of those who misuse it and are corrupted by it. As women, and of course, enlightened men, we know that killing each other probably isn't the best of all possible alternatives, but we just keep on backing ourselves into that corner. I'm with whoever suggestd we yarn bomb Washington!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sam, I will expand on my two cyclone experiences later, am v.v. tired- thought mental health was visiting but she has come down with a migraine. off to bed for the second time- it is 11-18a.m....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sam, I will expand on my two cyclone experiences later, am v.v. tired- thought mental health was visiting but she has come down with a migraine. off to bed for the second time- it is 11-18a.m....


Sleep well!!
Good nite, sleep tight,
Dont let the bedbugs bite!!!
(give them all to Fale or Ringo!!!.....) :lol:

BTW, it is meant as a joke. Seriously, the bedbugs have become such a big issue to get rid of over here due to the old pestacides being banned from being used. The ones they have now dont seem to do the job.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you seen a picture of the creepy things?? If indeed they are all over I don't want to see them~


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

No bugs in my bed! Yuck, I hate to think of them.

Supper's done and the coffee for the fellas is brewing...wish I could have some, but it's not decaf, and it's too late in the day for me; I won't sleep if I do drink it.

Yesterday DD and I went to Michaels to get her gesso, and I found some fabric stiffener, so I'm jotting up some little pieces to experiment with. If it works, I'll post some pics. The war shirt has just a few finishing touches to go (hoping to get those on tonight as well), and he'll have it ready for the auction. I hope they raise a lot of money, since it all goes back to keeping the monument up.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Have you seen a picture of the creepy things?? If indeed they are all over I don't want to see them~


 I have never seen one of those things! But apparently they are supposed to be "all over in the hotels" and if you stay in a hotel, you can bring them home in your luggage! I dont know where the information all comes from, but I have never seen them in a hotel nor have I ever brought them home!! It may be only the news media needing to have a filler for their news casts when there is nothing else!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


i love seinfeld, and watch reruns when i can, i cracked up at elaine's dancing. my favorite on the show was crammer. love his mannerisms and sounds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tessa, We have a local shop that sells bulk almond meal- I musy try adding that to my next semolina mix. Am greatly in favour of pure almond essence over synthetic. I am uncertain what an IOM is, it sounds all very serious.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had heard they were coming 'out of the wood work'



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > sam, I will expand on my two cyclone experiences later, am v.v. tired- thought mental health was visiting but she has come down with a migraine. off to bed for the second time- it is 11-18a.m....
> ...


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the idea of having the media make it up and choose to believe that! Thank you! I saw a picture in Time Magazine and would really like to believe they don't even exist. Creepy crawlies UGH! I'm not afraid of lizards,snakes,rats etc. but spidery or jumpy bugs give me terrors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

True, Real pembroke corgis have no, or very little tail. As well.



darowil said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

So much today to comment on: The lambs are precious and I would dearly love taking over a feeding or two. I have had that privilege when I was active in dogs I knew people raising sheep and loved nothing more than watching our shelties try to herd them.
As for the health care program in the US. It does indeed exclude a lot of people and the only ones with good health care aspects are those in Congress and the immigrants who exist below the radar as they have no documentation. They get everything if they have children and make a mockery of the system. Children get a free education; they bring all their relatives, often work them to death, feed them nothing and as a result they all have poor health. Seniors over 65 fair moderately better, but must have some sort of HMO in order to receive comprehensive care and some of this is beyond the abilities of many seniors to negotiate and determine just what is being offered. Too many options,too complicated to figure what next year's needs will be and if the current system will indeed maintain. I have an HMO; however, many medications are not on the formulary and therefore are not fully covered. What is covered is determined by each individual plan and subject to change from year to year and therefore may be necessary to change plans and docs in order to get coverage for your needs. If every citizen had the same health care coverage Congress has, we all would be fine.
What is the name of the company that was able to provide the outdated yarn? It would be great if we could advocate for them. 
The recipes for puddings are great. I'm going to try one soon as I'm a great lover of puddings. 
I was too weak today to perform my tai chi routine and hope this is not a harbinger of things to come.
The weather remained cloudy, clawing and heavy all day and rain is predicted for tomorrow and of course the weekend again. Greetings to all and to all a good night. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No bugs in my bed! Yuck, I hate to think of them.
> 
> Supper's done and the coffee for the fellas is brewing...wish I could have some, but it's not decaf, and it's too late in the day for me; I won't sleep if I do drink it.
> 
> Yesterday DD and I went to Michaels to get her gesso, and I found some fabric stiffener, so I'm jotting up some little pieces to experiment with. If it works, I'll post some pics. The war shirt has just a few finishing touches to go (hoping to get those on tonight as well), and he'll have it ready for the auction. I hope they raise a lot of money, since it all goes back to keeping the monument up.


Monument?!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> I love the idea of having the media make it up and choose to believe that! Thank you! I saw a picture in Time Magazine and would really like to believe they don't even exist. Creepy crawlies UGH! I'm not afraid of lizards,snakes,rats etc. but spidery or jumpy bugs give me terrors!


yah, me too! I do know they do exist because you can see them on the internet. But I really dont think they are as wide-spread as what the media says they are. Goodness, then the big cities that have many visitors and hotel guests would soon not have these visitors come to stay for their holidays or work travels. One would have to have a bubble suit to travel in!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > No bugs in my bed! Yuck, I hate to think of them.
> ...


I imagine momentum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> i am sure it will, it has been developed specifically because of the very high incidence of diabetes in our Pacific population, let alone type 2 onset in the rest of the population, not that europeans don't have type one.
> 
> thank you, Flockie!


Wonder if we have it here? Must look for interest. Diabetes is a major issue for Aboriginals and I assume the Torres Strait Islanders too, as well as an increasing problem amongst the rest of the population.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > No bugs in my bed! Yuck, I hate to think of them.
> ...


Oh, it's a state monument--an ancient pueblo ruin. He's a ranger there, and they have a group of volunteers who raises money to keep up grounds, get equipment, refurbish, etc. They've really done a lot for the place!

Oh, and diabetes is a big problem here among the indigenous population, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen a picture of the creepy things?? If indeed they are all over I don't want to see them~
> ...


Maybe it happened to one person and it makes a 'good' story gets everyone worked up about something relatively minor (unless of course they really do begin to spread). By minor I mean for everyone to know about- not for the indivdual involved it would be terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tessa, We have a local shop that sells bulk almond meal- I musy try adding that to my next semolina mix. Am greatly in favour of pure almond essence over synthetic. I am uncertain what an IOM is, it sounds all very serious.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ivyrain said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> So much today to comment on: The lambs are precious and I would dearly love taking over a feeding or two. I have had that privilege when I was active in dogs I knew people raising sheep and loved nothing more than watching our shelties try to herd them.
> As for the health care program in the US. It does indeed exclude a lot of people and the only ones with good health care aspects are those in Congress and the immigrants who exist below the radar as they have no documentation. They get everything if they have children and make a mockery of the system. Children get a free education; they bring all their relatives, often work them to death, feed them nothing and as a result they all have poor health. Seniors over 65 fair moderately better, but must have some sort of HMO in order to receive comprehensive care and some of this is beyond the abilities of many seniors to negotiate and determine just what is being offered. Too many options,too complicated to figure what next year's needs will be and if the current system will indeed maintain. I have an HMO; however, many medications are not on the formulary and therefore are not fully covered. What is covered is determined by each individual plan and subject to change from year to year and therefore may be necessary to change plans and docs in order to get coverage for your needs. If every citizen had the same health care coverage Congress has, we all would be fine.
> What is the name of the company that was able to provide the outdated yarn? It would be great if we could advocate for them.
> The recipes for puddings are great. I'm going to try one soon as I'm a great lover of puddings.
> ...


My JW neighbours are in Samoa, the Funeral for the old lady is Saturday, and they are expected home Wednesday next week

sorry to hear you missed Tai Chi, I do hope you will soon be feelin a 'box of birds'...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I saw a TV news story about bedbugs more than ten years ago. I can't remember which show because I watched a number of them back then. The posh, expensive hotels in large cities were infested. People were quite surprised to wake up with bug bites all over them. I doubt that 60 minutes or Good Morning America needed to get some filler for their newscasts.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Today was the move day for Mother to move into her two bedroom apartment so she can have her provider spend the night when needed. I am so relieved but of course kids it was 94 degrees today hottest day of the year so far. Our a/c at home went out yesterday but we finally got it fixed today. Thank god. Being in Texas without a/c is not easy for me.

She is 91 and will be settled in a few days but her provider is being with her now until she is all tucked and settled which will take a few days. Tammy, her provider, comes in every day to get Mother up and ready for the day and prepares her meals for her. I am so grateful today. I have not read all the news here and if I missed any that have tried the "pudin" I am sorry. Hopefully this next tea party I can keep up with better. he he.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Joe, I am glad you got your mother moved okay and into something more suitable for her!
A/C is something that is very necessary for many as well! It removed the humidity and cools the place down for me in the summers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Sam, and all! Further to my reference to Cyclones. 
The first one we encountered was what should have been a day or so out from New Zealand, having made our way from the Albert Docks in London, technically leaving on the 13 th April, but as every good sailor knows, no Captain worth his salt sails on a 13th. we left a minute or two after mid-night GMT on the 14th. 
As we passed the Azores we had our first encounter with the force of the ocean- whether it was a Tsunami, I don't know- I was after all nine, and one tends at that age to be quiet when authority speaks, it was certainly a massive wave that caught all unawares, except those actually on the bridge.
They were too busy alerting to have time to warn the whole ship. People went down like nine pins, all very exciting, but no-one was actually hurt.
The other major point of interest in the Atlantic was sailing through the waters of the Orinoco, 200 miles from land prior to landing at Curacao, where I first saw a real cactus, growing as they should, on the way to Wilhemstadt.
Panama was pretty exciting and eventful, especially when the taxi driver insisted we had to see old Panama City, instead of returning us to the ship- when we had finally persuaded him that we did know our compass points, and we were definitely going the wrong way, he agreed to change direction for the ship. They had given the final call for us, and the gang plank was partly retracted!!! to be continued...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

further to the trip to New Zealand, the journey across the Pacific was of much greater interest, although longer. First there was Galapagos, although of course you could not land.
Rapa iti, and Pitcairn, where the Islanders came out in their long canoes, I have yet to see people with feet as broad as theirs were. They sold wood carvings and other odd ments to us.

The route through the Islands was marked on the charts day by day, and I was especially interested in this, because my parents had been able to negotiate with the Captain that one of the sets of charts would go back to my class at Boarding School.
We were getting to a day or so out from N Z, when we were told that there was a serious storm blowing up, and we were advised that the safest place was our cabins, and to tuck down for the night, as that was the safest place to be. Towards dusk my two brothers and I were allowed up on deck, to have a look at the swell we were sailing in to. It was pretty startling to see how the ship vanished down into the troughs, and then made her way back up again, as the swell rolled on. We were quite glad when we negotiated our way back to our cabins.
Rangitata was known as a 'roller' rather than a 'pitcher and tosser' and I know that Hoppy [Captain Hopkins- the senior Captain at the time in the NZ Shipping line] made a deliberate decision to let the ship go as the winds blew her, even though we should have been docking. I seem to recall that we were blown seriously into the Tasman Sea, and took at least three days extra to reach Auckland. The first sight of Aotearoa [the land of the long white cloud] was the Cape Brett Lighthouse out from Whangarei. We were lucky to have such a skilful sailor as our Captain, the only injury had been some silly fellow who would not stay in his cabin, and suffered a broken leg for his efforts. My neighbour at the back, long gone now, who had moved out here in March 1956, clearly recalled the cyclone I was talking about. We landed at Auckland on a serene Sunday morning, to a pink tinged dawn, anchored out in the harbour, awaiting clearance for the medical and customs matters that always had to be gone through- 19th May 1956...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried the lemon cake and it really was not what I expected.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> ...


Thank you Flockie, I couldn't find my receipt when I wanted it a couple of weeks ago, now I have yours!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I tried the lemon cake and it really was not what I expected.


Hopefully it wasn't too unpleasant a surprise!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

mjai, You were so lucky to find the yarn you needed. That's got to be one in a million. Hopefully, you will share the sweater with us when it's finished.
Canada has the right idea about health care. It should be a right but is not in the USA.
I got a call from my older grandson yesterday and was given more reasons to be proud of him. Each high school in the state has one boy and one girl selected to participate in Boys and Girls State for a week during the summer. He was chosen this year. And his girlfriend was chosen for the girls. He was also inducted into the National Honor Society for the second year and had a great baseball game. 2 of 3 hits at bat, 3 RBI's and one run. He's having a great week.
Enjoy the rest of the week everyone. It's nearly 11 and I'm not a night owl like so many of you, so good night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy- you should write an autobiography - it sounds like you have had an exciting life.

sam



myfanwy said:


> further to the trip to New Zealand, the journey across the Pacific was of much greater interest, although longer. First there was Galapagos, although of course you could not land.
> Rapa iti, and Pitcairn, where the Islanders came out in their long canoes, I have yet to see people with feet as broad as theirs were. They sold wood carvings and other odd ments to us.
> 
> The route through the Islands was marked on the charts day by day, and I was especially interested in this, because my parents had been able to negotiate with the Captain that one of the sets of charts would go back to my class at Boarding School.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well the cake was not too good and I plan on doing another in another week and will try to send out the recipe (receipt) I love that word of yours. he he.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, I am watching our old movie, "Lord Fauntleroy" and I love the story of the Earl. I love English history. I have traveled with my school classes that I taught many years ago and just "sponged up" the lovely English ways. I am off to be as it is 11:13 p.m. Good night yall


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am not off to be I am off to bed, ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy- you should write an autobiography - it sounds like you have had an exciting life.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy- you should write an autobiography - it sounds like you have had an exciting life.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am to bed - weary

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another day, Sam, my television programme is just starting!!!...



thewren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Myfawnwy Like a book that stops at a tense bit and goes to another section before returning. Keeping us in suspense. You sure have had fascinating experiences.
You left London 3 days before I was born there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Myfawnwy Like a book that stops at a tense bit and goes to another section before returning. Keeping us in suspense. You sure have had fascinating experiences.
> You left London 3 days before I was born there.


Odd isn't it how lives can intersect.
took a sleeping pill, and fielded an unexpected phone call 3/4 of an hour later, just at the critical moment to achieve sleep
groan...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am not off to be I am off to bed, ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


To be or not to be?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> further to the trip to New Zealand, the journey across the Pacific was of much greater interest, although longer. First there was Galapagos, although of course you could not land.
> Rapa iti, and Pitcairn, where the Islanders came out in their long canoes, I have yet to see people with feet as broad as theirs were. They sold wood carvings and other odd ments to us.
> 
> The route through the Islands was marked on the charts day by day, and I was especially interested in this, because my parents had been able to negotiate with the Captain that one of the sets of charts would go back to my class at Boarding School.
> ...


It is so interesting to see the juxtaposition of names that I assume are English and Maori. Of course, we have the same kind of thing here, but we are used to that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In the library today I saw a book of eggcosy patterns. And one of them was entitled eggy soldiers-an egg cosy looking like a queens soldier.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the library today I saw a book of eggcosy patterns. And one of them was entitled eggy soldiers-an egg cosy looking like a queens soldier.


That would be so cute to make.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, do you know anything about Kindertransport? I just found out last night that the mother of a friend of mine who is Jewish went from Germany to England to live with a family in Norwich when she was only two years old. She stayed with the family for eight years, from 1939 to 1947. That must have been hard on the family, with rationing and all. I think it was great for the English families to take in these children so that they wouldn't be killed by Hitler and his group. Her parents were later killed at Auschwitz.

The mother is speaking at the Holocaust Museum in Washington next Tuesday. That's a museum I've never been able to bring myself to visit -- too sad! :XD:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a link telling you about kindertransport. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kindertransport


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, do you know anything about Kindertransport? I just found out last night that the mother of a friend of mine who is Jewish went from Germany to England to live with a family in Norwich when she was only two years old. She stayed with the family for eight years, from 1939 to 1947. That must have been hard on the family, with rationing and all. I think it was great for the English families to take in these children so that they wouldn't be killed by Hitler and his group. Her parents were later killed at Auschwitz.
> 
> The mother is speaking at the Holocaust Museum in Washington next Tuesday. That's a museum I've never been able to bring myself to visit -- too sad! :XD:


Not in any great detail. During the late 1930s large numbers of Jewish families fled Germany and other European countries to take refuge in the UK, many travelled on to Canada and Australia. The program was 'too little, too late' for many, only a lucky few escaped.

There have been quite a few accusations that Britain could and should have done more, hindsight is always 20/20. I don't think anybody knew or could comprehend the scale of what was going on in Germany at the time, it's still difficult to understand even to-day.

I have visited a couple of holocaust museums and a concentration camp, they are harrowing but should be compulsory as part of every school curriculum, it's up to us to ensure there are no more repeats.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a link telling you about kindertransport. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kindertransport


Yes, thanks, I had googled for more info, but I thought Dave might have heard of it through his parents/nannies/neighbors/school friends. He is a fountain of knowledge. Imagine 10,000 children being placed in foster homes, etc. What an undertaking and how wise of someone to plan it all. Otherwise, those children may have been killed in concentration camps!

Just read your post, Dave. You're right, it would have been hard to comprehend the mind of a Hitler. I, also, hope things like that never happen again. I've been reading some of the children's stories posted on the Internet. One, Paul Kuttner, went on to become a journalist in GB.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just posted a napkin ring to go with my _Racing in Spain_ egg cosy design. Anybody interested can find my pattern and chart at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77118-1.html#1419383

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, David, that is a piece of art. Love it. 

I got up at day break as it was 94 degrees yesterday and I needed to mow the grass around the outside of our 8 foot solid board fence that surrounds the cottage on the small lot here in McQueeney, Texas. I got the weed eater out and trimmed everything out there as well. I just came in to sit in front of the fan and cool down and I will eat something and back out there to do the yard in the inside of the fence and sweep the patio (lenai) and pick up dog business and wash things down.

We are in water restrictions already only stage 1 but it looks like stage 2 is not too far off. We have been in the worst drought in history here in Texas. The winters are so lovely down here but oh the summers are hot, hot, and more hot. I do things in the early morning and stay in like people stay in the winter in other places. he he.

Mother slept well in her new "digs" and her provider said she ate "Churches" chicken with potatoes and cole slaw last night. I don't really care for fast food chicken but Mother loves it. Nice and crispy. I think she had fried Ocre (ick) and she loved that. She is turning into a 91 year old "Southern Belle".

Enough of my stuff, did anyone try the Banana Pudding from my Grandmother way back on the party last week end I think?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the new patterns Dave!!!! Hope to be back to knitting again soon!!! 
Thanks for all the great recipes!! Have them all copied, hope to be home to cook again soon!!! 
Prayers for all... (could use a few for my Mom if you will) 
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I'm glad you like it. The European races start with the _Moto3_ class at 10:00a.m. UK time, so we need egg cosies and napkin rings for our _Racing Brunch_ which lasts through all three races.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the new patterns Dave!!!! Hope to be back to knitting again soon!!!
> Thanks for all the great recipes!! Have them all copied, hope to be home to cook again soon!!!
> Prayers for all... (could use a few for my Mom if you will)
> Marianne


This one will cover all of the races in Spain, it's a busy calendar. _MotoGP_ has three Spanish Grand Prix, as well as the Catalan Grand Prix:

*Gran Premio bwin de España*
Jerez: 29th April

*Gran Premi Aperol de Catalunya* 
Barcelona: 3rd June

*Gran Premio Iveco de Aragón* 
Motorland Aragon: 30th September

*Gran Premio Generali de la Comunitat Valenciana* 
Valencia: 9th November

Spain will also host two _Formula One_ Grand Prix this year:

*Gran Premio de España*
Barcelona: 13th May

*Grand Prix of Europe*
Valencia: 24th June

Although for Catalunya and Aragón, you might like to make the cosy I designed last year based on the _Senyera_. The egg cosy is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

and the napkin ring at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

That should keep you busy!

Dave


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Heh, buddy, are you also in Spain? How long a trip is it to get there from England? My geography is rusty, I would love to see Europe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Heh, buddy, are you also in Spain? How long a trip is it to get there from England? My geography is rusty, I would love to see Europe.


Unfortunately not for this race, although I try to get to a couple of _MotoGP_ during the year. It's about two and a half hours to Jerez from my nearest airport, so not far really. I'm lucky, I'm only about half an hour away from London's second airport, so travel is easy for me.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost a week with this miserable allergy attack! Every day I wake up feeling better, and then, by evening, the coughing starts. It has enabled me to start watching The Borgias, a Showtime series. I am so hooked! Jeremy Irons is great as the head of the family and Pope. I'm all caught up and now I have to wait for the next episode.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the new patterns Dave!!!! Hope to be back to knitting again soon!!!
> Thanks for all the great recipes!! Have them all copied, hope to be home to cook again soon!!!
> Prayers for all... (could use a few for my Mom if you will)
> Marianne


Prayers are headed your way, Marianne!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new patterns Dave!!!! Hope to be back to knitting again soon!!!
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Almost a week with this miserable allergy attack! Every day I wake up feeling better, and then, by evening, the coughing starts. It has enabled me to start watching The Borgias, a Showtime series. I am so hooked! Jeremy Irons is great as the head of the family and Pope. I'm all caught up and now I have to wait for the next episode.


I hope it clears up soon. I'm on double doses of everything at the moment, I'm allergic to tree pollen, so I can really sympathise with you. Wish I had shares in Kleenex!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, buddy, are you also in Spain? How long a trip is it to get there from England? My geography is rusty, I would love to see Europe.
> ...


Gatwick?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost a week with this miserable allergy attack! Every day I wake up feeling better, and then, by evening, the coughing starts. It has enabled me to start watching The Borgias, a Showtime series. I am so hooked! Jeremy Irons is great as the head of the family and Pope. I'm all caught up and now I have to wait for the next episode.
> ...


I often feel the same way, Dave! I buy the large 3-packs and go through them quite often as I have allergies that last all year. But yesterday we had an appt. about 20 miles from home. On the way back, we stopped at the library to return some books and pick up some new ones. I got into a coughing and sneezing fit that wouldn't quit. It was so embarrassing, but the librarian understood. I came away with a really stuffy nose and a slight headache, which I seldom have. All I can think is that I must have been near a bush or tree at the distant location that I don't normally have near home.

Is there anything that can be done for your allergies, Pammie and Dave, other than taking meds? It sounds like you have it worse than I do.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, glad we turned on the AC yesterday, this morn at 5:30 the temp was already reading 71 on the hospital thermometor, and i know this because i went to bed around 2, too much coffee, sister(who lives alone and is bad diabetic and on diaylisis) called for me to take her to the ER so i did and we left at 5:30, for once though i didn't mind the wait, my old friend i worked with for yrs was in early training a sorta newbe, so we used the time to catch up as they were not busy. so today, we are doing inside stuff. just went outside to get maddi back inside, the baby blue birds are leaving the nest and maddi played to rough with o ne of them yesterday, didn't know it was on the ground, so now she can't go out unsupervised. one more is on the ground and the other is still in the box peeking out, moma is on the roof of the box. maybe they will make it till they can fly on their own. i so wanted to know some were raised in our yard. 
i have really enjoyed all the stories on this tparty, and mayfan, really you should write your stories in a book for some of your kids and grandkids. i think back of all the tales i listened to my gramps telling and wished now i had recorded them, a more interesting life it was back then. 
marianne, praying for your mom, also still praying for the ones in hosp. and facing some surgeries.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, Dave! That is one colorful napkin ring!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

what's a Gatwick????????????????????


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon. 

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the stories too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> what's a Gatwick????????????????????


Gatwick is the name of an airport in London, England.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon.
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the stories too.


Looks like you got a great buy there!!! Happy birthday for you! Celebrations are good to have at any time!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon.
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the stories too.


Good for you! Early is ok.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe P said:


> woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon.
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the stories too.


Gas in our immediate neighborhood was up to $4.11 a gallon, but just recently went down to $4.06. If you drive South or West of here (don't know about East or North), the price drops by a few cents per gallon.

It's always nice to treat yourself now and then. I bought myself a pretty red porcelain-coated Dutch oven just before Christmas. DH and I had agreed there wasn't anything we needed, so we weren't planning to exchange gifts. And I didn't need it, but it replaced my old black one and looks a lot more cheerful. A lot of kitchen things seem to be made in red lately. Guess you'll be turning out cakes, etc., like mad now??


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon.
> ...


Gas is $4.08 as of this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon.
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the stories too.


Have long had a yen for one of those, they seem to have them in all the cooking shows- real retro design- they are very pricey out here- settled for the cheaper kenwood. 
happy birthday for 69 soon! 
What is Costco?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My old stand mixer died right after Christmas last year and I just have a small hand mixer now...really miss my other one! Maybe someday again--though with summer coming, I probably won't be baking much for a while.

Myfanwy, Costco is a warehouse store where you need a membership to shop. We used to go but let our membership lapse. There's really not that much we need to buy in large quantities these days.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I will give a testimonial here about KitchenAid mixers. I've had one almost thirty years, and it still looks like new, except for the electrical tape on the power cord that my daughter laid down on a hot burner. I love it, love it, love it. 

However, the KitchenAid set of pots and pans were not on the same level at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an airport

sam,



Joe P said:


> what's a Gatwick????????????????????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


Yes, Gatwick is my nearest. It takes about ninety minutes to get to Heathrow and depending on the time of day, about forty minutes to an hour to reach London City. The channel ports of Ramsgate, Dover, Folkestone, Newhaven, Poole and Portsmouth are under two hours, as is Lydd airport for Le Touquet. There are a lot of options from where I am.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Not for me, I've tried all the usual remedies, they bounce off it. Tree pollen lodges in my vocal chords for a comedy voice and also in my lungs, sending them into spasm, it also seriously affects my vision. The only answer is a cocktail of industrial-strength treatments, early mornings are the worst for me, the drugs wear off overnight, it takes a good hour for them to start working again. After my morning doses it's not too bad, apart from the comedy accent which will be in place until mid-June.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Wow, Dave! That is one colorful napkin ring!


Thank you, the _Colours of Spain_ are so bold and vibrant, I didn't have to do much! I'm glad you like my design, hope you enjoy making a set.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> what's a Gatwick????????????????????


A question I frequently ask myself when the French air traffic controllers stage their annual strike in July!

Dave


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I will give a testimonial here about KitchenAid mixers. I've had one almost thirty years, and it still looks like new, except for the electrical tape on the power cord that my daughter laid down on a hot burner. I love it, love it, love it.
> 
> However, the KitchenAid set of pots and pans were not on the same level at all.


I have a sickly yellow Kitchen Aid mixer my Hubby bought in an antique store several years ago. It doesn't have a slow speed so starting it is sometimes and adventure-- things flying all over the place!! I have learned how to baby it and we get along fine. Hubby wanted to do a new one for my birthday but I couldn't bear to retire the 'old girl' and what would I do with her?? He did change something called brushes in her.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, the bears are out of hybernation and running around town wrecking havoc with the garbage boxes! Garbage pick up now moves from every other Saturday to every Saturday until winter sets back in. These bears running about town means that the summer is coming!! Of course now there will be watches put out for the school children too in order to ensure their safety.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, do you know anything about Kindertransport? I just found out last night that the mother of a friend of mine who is Jewish went from Germany to England to live with a family in Norwich when she was only two years old. She stayed with the family for eight years, from 1939 to 1947. That must have been hard on the family, with rationing and all. I think it was great for the English families to take in these children so that they wouldn't be killed by Hitler and his group. Her parents were later killed at Auschwitz.
> 
> The mother is speaking at the Holocaust Museum in Washington next Tuesday. That's a museum I've never been able to bring myself to visit -- too sad! :XD:


I feel the same way about the Holocaust museum. I think I have seen a PBS program on the Kindertransport. A few years ago.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you know anything about Kindertransport? I just found out last night that the mother of a friend of mine who is Jewish went from Germany to England to live with a family in Norwich when she was only two years old. She stayed with the family for eight years, from 1939 to 1947. That must have been hard on the family, with rationing and all. I think it was great for the English families to take in these children so that they wouldn't be killed by Hitler and his group. Her parents were later killed at Auschwitz.
> ...


Unfortunately we had a great deal of bigotry at high levels in our government.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok Joe, I am so jealous of your new mixer, like you I have coveted one for many years. I hope you enjoy it as much as I think I would.
Blessings
Martin


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > what's a Gatwick????????????????????
> ...


If my memory is correct USAir did not used to be allowed to go in at Heathrow, so went to Gatwick. USAir is the only airline going from Williamsport. I think they changed the rules of which airlines were allowed to go into which airport. If I flew British I would go into Heathrow, the advantage of that being that I could get to my hotel very cheaply and easily with the public transportation.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope it clears up soon. I'm on double doses of everything at the moment, I'm allergic to tree pollen, so I can really sympathise with you. Wish I had shares in Kleenex!

Dave[/quote]

This is the worst I've had in about 2 years. I don't have an infection, so there isn't a lot to do. I have been using a steam breathing treatment which has helped clearing the lungs. I also use an inhaler. My problem is the coughing, which keeps me up. I've slept a lot today. I hope to be better tomorrow since I haven't gone to see my DM in 2 weeks.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


Here it is under $3.70.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, which are you enjoying most, the drought or the floods?

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I feel the same way about the Holocaust museum. I think I have seen a PBS program on the Kindertransport. A few years ago.


We had a traveling Holocaust exhibit some years ago that came through here...I was sobbing from the first minute, but I think it was very important to see and try to understand (I don't think I ever will fully comprehend--it's just beyond my scope). PBS did a documentary on some children who were taken in at great risk to the families (in Holland, I think?) that I saw...powerful stuff. That sort of thing really stays with you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe, congratulations on your purchase. I would love one of those. I have an old Sunbeam that still works, but is in the give-away pile. I just don't use it enough to take up the space. The Kitchen Aid, I would make room for!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joe, congratulations on your purchase. I would love one of those. I have an old Sunbeam that still works, but is in the give-away pile. I just don't use it enough to take up the space. The Kitchen Aid, I would make room for!


I gave my old Kitchenaid to a kid who was setting up housekeeping. I hope it is still going even though it's over thirty years old. And that awful sickly yellow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joe, congratulations on your purchase. I would love one of those. I have an old Sunbeam that still works, but is in the give-away pile. I just don't use it enough to take up the space. The Kitchen Aid, I would make room for!


Ah--that was it! I couldn't remember what brand mine was--Sunbeam. It lasted quite a while, but it just couldn't keep up with me any more.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave this is the first year I have had a problem with allergies, can't breath through my nose, bad headache, watery eyes and nose, it is awful. God bless all of you that have suffered with this problem for years.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new patterns Dave!!!! Hope to be back to knitting again soon!!!
> ...


Mine too, Hope all goes well for you. Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


Gatwick's main concourse is over the mainline rail service to London Victoria, so it's easy to get to the centre of town.

The problem with Heathrow is that it runs at 97% capacity all the time, there simply aren't enough slots for all the airlines. London City can only take small short-haul flights, I don't use Stanstead or Luton airports, they're a long trek from where I live.

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am of Greman heritage and Dave, I agree with you. That is something that should never have happened. It did because people chose to turn a deaf ear and blind eye. We must never let it happen again. Edith M


FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you know anything about Kindertransport? I just found out last night that the mother of a friend of mine who is Jewish went from Germany to England to live with a family in Norwich when she was only two years old. She stayed with the family for eight years, from 1939 to 1947. That must have been hard on the family, with rationing and all. I think it was great for the English families to take in these children so that they wouldn't be killed by Hitler and his group. Her parents were later killed at Auschwitz.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, which are you enjoying most, the drought or the floods?
> 
> Tessa


I think the high winds and driving rain have got to be this Spring's best feature!

Yesterday's thunderstorm was fun!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Did Hitler visit the concentration camps ever? Does anyone know? I just remembered that he said he was doing God's will, except that isn't the exact quote. And there are people today who don't believe it happened. How could you not believe, with the photos and the survivors?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Did Hitler visit the concentration camps ever? Does anyone know? I just remembered that he said he was doing God's will, except that isn't the exact quote. And there are people today who don't believe it happened. How could you not believe, with the photos and the survivors?


He very carefully avoided them, he left it to his henchmen.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> woops, I just got back from Costco and my birthday is in June buttttttttttttttttttttt they had $60.00 off of the "RED" Kitchen Aid stand up Mixer and I bought it for myself. I have wanted one for many years and I bit the bullet and bought for me for my birthday of 69 years old soon. Costco was reasonably full and the gas was $3.52 a gallon which is good right now as everyone else around here is $3.69 a gallon.
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the stories too.


Congratulations on your purchase. You won't regret it. It's a fantastic mixer - none is better. Now you can practice on all kinds of new recipes and share them with us.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

As I've read the forum over the last year, there have been mentions of rationing going on until way after the war, about families split up and more. It was much closer to you than to us over here. That's 'us' in a figurative sense, because I wasn't born yet. My father was in the navy until the end of the war, and then he came home and went back to work as if nothing had happened. He didn't speak of it until I was grown. Even though many Americans were lost to the war, it didn't hit us at home, and afterward, there were jobs for everybody. If we had to bear any shortages in the years after, it doesn't get mentioned in history classes.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

wannabear said:


> As I've read the forum over the last year, there have been mentions of rationing going on until way after the war, about families split up and more. It was much closer to you than to us over here. That's 'us' in a figurative sense, because I wasn't born yet. My father was in the navy until the end of the war, and then he came home and went back to work as if nothing had happened. He didn't speak of it until I was grown. Even though many Americans were lost to the war, it didn't hit us at home, and afterward, there were jobs for everybody. If we had to bear any shortages in the years after, it doesn't get mentioned in history classes.


I don't know if we had shortages like European countries after the war ended. I don't think my family did because I was issued a ration book as a baby shortly before the end of the war which I still have. No stamps were ever used.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Sounds like the congestion at the Toronto Airport compared to the pleasant one at Hamilton Airport here in southern Ontario, Canada. I hated walking for one to two miles from the arrivals to get to the next departure gates! So many people hustling along and bumping into you -- I am claustrophobic and hated every second of the crowds. 
I now live in a small town of just over one thousand people!

Sympathies for all allergy sufferers. I suffer all year around and have to be on two allergy tablets every day, 365 days a year. Some days are worse than others. Tomorrow is always hopeful for a better day!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, the bears are out of hybernation and running around town wrecking havoc with the garbage boxes! Garbage pick up now moves from every other Saturday to every Saturday until winter sets back in. These bears running about town means that the summer is coming!! Of course now there will be watches put out for the school children too in order to ensure their safety.


Do your schools have high fences around them to protect the kids when they go out for recess? We saw that in Juneau, Alaska. Sure saves a lot of worrying.

Years ago, my brother went up to Churchill, (Manitoba?), Canada, to see the polar bears. He couldn't even set foot out of his lodging w/o an armed guard. He certainly loved going out on those big vehicles to watch them, though.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the bears are out of hybernation and running around town wrecking havoc with the garbage boxes! Garbage pick up now moves from every other Saturday to every Saturday until winter sets back in. These bears running about town means that the summer is coming!! Of course now there will be watches put out for the school children too in order to ensure their safety.
> ...


yah, there are the chain link fences but they mean nothing to bears who are hungry. Safer to keep the kids inside and then have the parents pick up the kids and drop them off at the school. We will still have bear patrols set up to watch for them.
We are not quite as bad as Churchill is but there are many communities in northern Canada that have the same problems as they do.
We will have live bear traps set up throughout our town to catch the nuisance bears. They are then taken far out of town and released. Occaisionally they are destroyed because they are dangerous repeat offenders. They are marked with spray paint the first time and then each time after that in a different color. By the third or fourth time, the bear is considered a dangerous threat to the town. The black bear is not an endangered species here and there are too many of them over-populating the Canadian landscape. They have no natural predator to contain their breeding.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Did Hitler visit the concentration camps ever? Does anyone know? I just remembered that he said he was doing God's will, except that isn't the exact quote. And there are people today who don't believe it happened. How could you not believe, with the photos and the survivors?


My daughters and I visited some of the concentration camps when we were in Germany. They are very real. I can't believe so many turned a deaf ear, eye and nose to them. We all did. You can't imagine anything that could be so horendous when you see the ovens and the showers, the tall smoke stacks. It takes your breath away.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Did Hitler visit the concentration camps ever? Does anyone know? I just remembered that he said he was doing God's will, except that isn't the exact quote. And there are people today who don't believe it happened. How could you not believe, with the photos and the survivors?


You're right, wannabear. My Dad used to buy Life magazine on his way home from work and I can still "see" the pictures of the prisoners at the concentration camps, standing behind the fence, with hardly any flesh left on their bones. But I guess they were the "lucky" ones because they survived. That must have been the single most important thing some of those soldiers did - release the prisoners.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > As I've read the forum over the last year, there have been mentions of rationing going on until way after the war, about families split up and more. It was much closer to you than to us over here. That's 'us' in a figurative sense, because I wasn't born yet. My father was in the navy until the end of the war, and then he came home and went back to work as if nothing had happened. He didn't speak of it until I was grown. Even though many Americans were lost to the war, it didn't hit us at home, and afterward, there were jobs for everybody. If we had to bear any shortages in the years after, it doesn't get mentioned in history classes.
> ...


I have mine too. Very few stamps were used. i also have one for each of my parents. Most of the stamps were used, but there are still some left. I heard stories. My uncle never came home, thus my father was never allowed to go over seas. He was sole survivor to the family name and to his parents.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I grew up in Williamsburg - Brooklyn, N.Y. in one of the largest Orthodox Jewish neighborhoods in the USA. I was taught to knit by a wonderful woman, Sylvia, who was a survivor of the concentration camps. She didn't have the use of her left arm and would tuck her needle under her "wing". I knit in a strange way, but the finished garment is beautiful. My mom and grandmother knitted, but didn't have the patience to teach me because my attention span was short. This wonderful woman one day brought down an extra pair of needles and a ball of navy blue yarn and we began a friendship that lasted many years. 

There were many survivors of the camps brought into the neighborhood and "adopted" by families. All my friends' fathers were either Rabbis or Cantors and the kindnesses shown to these people can't be explained. I remember the jubilation of the entire neighborhood upon the birth of the first child born to a young couple who met after their survival of the camps. I also remember running my fingers over the tatoo on my dear teacher's arm and her gentle hug. That summer, sitting on the stoop with my needles and blue yarn is one of the most vibrant memories of my childhood.

Years later, I came to understand all the horrors of the camps and their reality.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Even though they are getting older, there are still survivors living. Who could be so heartless as to say they were making the whole thing up? In the camps and in the war, so many precious people gave their lives. I am a pacifist, always. But if ever a war was worth fighting, it was this one.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry, Dave. The conversation is supposed to be light and inconsequential. So, how many have ever seen Hester Street? Set in the time between the two great wars, I think, about immigrants coming to Ellis Island and then getting culture shock. It was a strange little movie (at least once I saw the sound boom) but such a tidy little bit of real life there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421.I heard stories. My uncle never came home said:


> I don't know how many of you know the story of the Sullivan brothers - I think there were 4 of them - who were all stationed on the same ship and the ship was sunk during WWII. Imagine the heartache of their mother.
> 
> I'm going to Google to see if my facts are straight.
> 
> Correction: There were 5 brothers and they all died. A movie was made of their story, "The Fighting Sullivans."


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I am of Greman heritage and Dave, I agree with you. That is something that should never have happened. It did because people chose to turn a deaf ear and blind eye. We must never let it happen again. Edith M
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


A book that I think is very good about one of our little efforts to help Jews is Haven. The author is Ruth Gruber, a journalist who is over 100 now if she is still living. Quite a remarkable woman who worked for the government, shepherding the boatload of Jews as they attempted to adapt to this country. And it was a wonderful tv movie with Natasha Richardson. Incidentally, Gruber is the aunt of the woman who wrote Longitude.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Sorry, Dave. The conversation is supposed to be light and inconsequential. So, how many have ever seen Hester Street? Set in the time between the two great wars, I think, about immigrants coming to Ellis Island and then getting culture shock. It was a strange little movie (at least once I saw the sound boom) but such a tidy little bit of real life there.


I really don't see a problem with having some serious conversation every once in a while. It can be so interesting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

charliesaunt, you have some great memories!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the "restriction" to light conversation is basically to avoid intense arguments over a topic. There have been some that formed between 2 or more that resulted in an uncomfortable situation. Plus, it seemed to go on and on and interfered with the normal light conversation.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You are right about there being 5 brothers but only the 4 oldest went into the Navy. Jimmy was the youngest and not old enough to enlist. It was because of them that the srevices no longer allow family members to be in the same combat zone. Edith M


DorisT said:


> jmai5421.I heard stories. My uncle never came home said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how many of you know the story of the Sullivan brothers - I think there were 4 of them - who were all stationed on the same ship and the ship was sunk during WWII. Imagine the heartache of their mother.
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Do you take the M25?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Do you take the M25?


Is it time for a visit home? You want to know what road he takes?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


Public transport also connects with Gatwick. But it is further out from Central London so the pricing may reflect that.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Did Hitler visit the concentration camps ever? Does anyone know? I just remembered that he said he was doing God's will, except that isn't the exact quote. And there are people today who don't believe it happened. How could you not believe, with the photos and the survivors?


It's terrifying to some to open their minds to certain possibilities. Much easier and safer to follow along a beaten track between narrow, parallel lines.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Did Hitler visit the concentration camps ever? Does anyone know? I just remembered that he said he was doing God's will, except that isn't the exact quote. And there are people today who don't believe it happened. How could you not believe, with the photos and the survivors?
> ...


You are right. How often do we avoid something because it is too horrifying to believe the realities of human behaviors? Especially if those behaviors are inhuman!
I remember reading Corrie TenBoom's book _The Hiding Place_. I only read it once and I have no desire to read it again nor to see a holocaust museum.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > As I've read the forum over the last year, there have been mentions of rationing going on until way after the war, about families split up and more. It was much closer to you than to us over here. That's 'us' in a figurative sense, because I wasn't born yet. My father was in the navy until the end of the war, and then he came home and went back to work as if nothing had happened. He didn't speak of it until I was grown. Even though many Americans were lost to the war, it didn't hit us at home, and afterward, there were jobs for everybody. If we had to bear any shortages in the years after, it doesn't get mentioned in history classes.
> ...


I have in my possession what I assume are the final ration books issued to my family for the years 1953-1954. It looks as if they were used until the expiry date of May 15th 1954. I'm so glad my parents hung on to this little bit of history--a lot came to light when we cleared out the house after my Dad died 4 years ago.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I read that too a few years ago. Incredibly sad. It made me so appreciate the love I have for my family and realise how lucky I have been.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I was just remembering the time we were camping in our tent trailer at the foot of the Blue Ridge Mountains. As we were setting up, the park ranger came to visit and called DH aside so I couldn't hear him. Of course, I had to know what he said. It seems they had had bear problems in the campground; they were raiding the garbage cans. Well, I didn't sleep very well that night. It wouldn't take a hungry bear too much effort to tear through canvas. Don't remember if we hid our food in the car or left it in the camper. I heard lots of strange noises in the woods that night.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Do you take the M25?
> ...


The M25 is a notoriously over-used circular link road that connects the greater London area to all major outlying locales. Under perfect conditions, it has the potential to be the fastest route to the main airports as it is a motorway, but there are those who avoid it like the plague. I've heard some really funny stories connected to travelling the M25 and thought Dave might have a few of his own.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I-85 through Atlanta requires complete silence in the car and attention to every detail. You don't get on the parking lot that the belt roads are, but you need to have eaten your Wheaties to go straight through town. 

Doris, I went camping with a guy I was dating. We wanted to camp on Mt. Mitchell the last night of the camping season there, but it was sleeting sideways and I only had a sweatshirt jacket. We lowered ourselves a couple of thousand feet to a different campground, which was pretty much deserted. (Aside from the bear eating hickory nuts) You will understand if I say I had been having hot flashes and night sweats. It was so nice and cool! I went to sleep and slept like a rock except for when this big strong guy was going in and out of the tent to keep his eyes peeled for bears (eating hickory nuts.) The bear was happy over on another campsite. Big strong guy had a gun. I slept. In the morning there were icicles inside the tent. 

The last day for camping at Mt. Mitchell (in the campground) is the end of October. My birthday is near then. I was sorely disappointed to miss out on my end of the season camping, and I don't recall if there was anything else for my birthday. At least, I haven't forgotten it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I remember camping in a tent in a provincial park in Manitoba with my grandparents and aunt. The bears were always raiding the garbage cans. We took no food into the park other than what our supper would be for the first night. Each morning you would go to the park grocery store and pick up your food for the day. You were advised not to put your food in your cars or in the trunk of the cars as the bears would destroy your car.
During the night, you would hear the bear/s shuffling and huffing as they went by the tent. You would not ever keep any food in your tent!!! The worst part of the camping experience? -- no shower, outdoor biffies! mosquitos and blackflies were not even as bad! haha, such fond memories


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought that Dutch oven a few months ago and enjoying the soups, stew, roast beef and a roast chicken. Well worth it and the red color is very cheerful.

It's always nice to treat yourself now and then. I bought myself a pretty red porcelain-coated Dutch oven just before Christmas. DH and I had agreed there wasn't anything we needed, so we weren't planning to exchange gifts. And I didn't need it, but it replaced my old black one and looks a lot more cheerful. A lot of kitchen things seem to be made in red lately. Guess you'll be turning out cakes, etc., like mad now??[/quote]


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Having been born in 1945 at the end of WWII. I have no personal recognition;however my SIL was a victim, her entire family eradicated.She was adopted by a friend of the family who discovered in a resettlement camp at the end of war when looking for his own family. They were in Germany for some time and eventually her adopted father emigrated to America.She is the sweetest individual I have ever known. She treated and respected my father as if he were her own. I am eternally grateful for her ministrations to my father and to her husband, my brother, healing many of our families' emotional wounds.While she recognizes her Jewish heritage, she does not practice Judaism today. A sad
era in human history with may lingering repercussions.
When will we ever learn to get along as a world community.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

lived in Michigan a short year and half back in the 60s and rented from a lady that survived the prison camps of WWII. She was Polish, husband and young daughter. Her job was on a female team....removing the hugh train wheels and reversing them so the train could go back for more prisoners. Daughter made bread in the kitchen. Sawdust was mixed with flour. My mother in WWI spent many nights under the floor boards of their house in France. Marauding enemy looking for girls to rape. Yes...many hurting memories. My life has been good compared to family and friends. Pray for no more wars. My childhood days during the WWII in California....mixing the yellow capsule into that horrible white shortening...or was it lard? We used our stamps for meat but had a cow and many chickens and rabbits. Mother also had a half acre garden to feed the neighbors. Sold eggs and butter...how bout that!!! we didnt even get to eat the real butter.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Yall, are so very interesting with your stories, I bought a red stand up mixer (Kitchen Aid) and finally unpacked it and read the booklet 4 times. I am so excited to make my Grandmother's home made crust and my Mothers "receipt" for real Apple Pie. I wish I could send you all a piece when I do it. 

It is 11:41 and soon David will start my 3rd Tea Party I can hardly wait to see what he will ask, say or request. he he. Good night dear ones out there... joe


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

all of a sudden I remember "Gatwick" because I flew in there in the year 2000. gosh I am so upset I could not remember that the road to London was the M25? I can't believe I did not know "Gatwick"


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Joe P said:


> all of a sudden I remember "Gatwick" because I flew in there in the year 2000. gosh I am so upset I could not remember that the road to London was the M25? I can't believe I did not know "Gatwick"


Hi Joe: Just tell everyone that you had "a Senior Moment". If you are not old enough yet to have senior moments, then tell everyone that you are practicing for when you get old enough. LOL. Regards Essie from Oz


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I recently watched a great but sobering British film on TV called 'The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas', about the son of a German soldier stationed at a concentration camp. The boy befriends a Jewish boy in the camp: they meet at the barbed wire fence which separates them and their friendship grows. Although the outcome is devastating, the film is well-made and believable, and worth watching in spite of the painful subject.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


It's an orbital road, running for 120 miles outside Greater London which cover over 600 square miles. It's the world's longest traffic jam, despite some sections having four lanes in each direction, there can be up to 200,000 vehicles on it at any one time.

It's main purpose was to allow people to get around London without going into the centre, lots of goods and people come into the country via the channel ports and the capital's tight city streets were never intended to take container lorries. As it is _Vauxhall Cross_ in the centre of London is Europe's busiest and most complex road junction, if the traffic lights fail it takes sixteen police officers with radios on point-duty to control it; tail-backs from there form at a mile a minute, they have gone on for over thirty miles and taken all day to clear.

I try to avoid the M25 as much as possible, I'm about seven miles from the nearest junctions South East or South West of me, I only use it if I'm going to Essex, or a very short stretch on the way to Dover.

The integrated public transport system across Greater London is exceedingly good, with mainline train services, underground trains, buses, trams and river buses. There is a 24-hour bus service across London and daytime services are quite frequent, there's no point in taking a car into central London, only a bike or scooter is quicker. Then there's the problem of parking!

Londoners love to complain about TfL (Transport for London), but when one travels to other countries, one realises how good it actually is by comparison. I live way out on the edge of London, but there are still three bus routes under a quarter of a mile away, each of which run every 8 to 12 minutes; four trains an hour to The City from my local station, about a mile away and; two mainline stations under four miles away and they each have trains to the coast and over a dozen services into the centre per hour.

But back to the M25, it is useful, but if you're visiting the UK, try to avoid the section linking Gatwick and Heathrow, also the Dartford river crossing during the morning or evening rush hour. If you're staying in the centre of London, don't bother hiring a car, it's a total waste of time and money. Get an _Oyster Card_ from a tube station or newsagent and use the public transport network along with millions of Londoners.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think the "restriction" to light conversation is basically to avoid intense arguments over a topic. There have been some that formed between 2 or more that resulted in an uncomfortable situation. Plus, it seemed to go on and on and interfered with the normal light conversation.


Thanks Pam, you're quite right. It's party politics or political dogma as well as promotion of specific religious beliefs and intense discussions of bio-chemistry and new-age sciences that are excluded. For some reason all of these topics induce shrill voices and degenerate into slanging matches, thus rendering the cakes and biscuits indigestible.

Last year a few people tried to use the Tea Party as a platform for their beliefs and used a megaphone to do it. I have no objection to lively debates, but elsewhere. This isn't the thread for such discussions, they block the view of holiday snaps and cause souffles to go flat!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This morning I was going to meet 2 KPs (Althea who also posts on the TP and Leanna). I missed my bus by about 100 metres and had a half hour wait for the next bus- just after 9am. There was another route but the bus went from a different place. So I walked for a while rather than stand waiting for the next one. Then Leanna messaged me (I had discovered late last night that I had no phone number of either so emailed them). So Leanna came and picked me up. We had a great time jus the three of us covering different topics. Including football- Leanna has very good choice in footy teams and also follows Central Districts my Doggies. And of course knitting. I felt very left out, both are heading over to Europe area in the next month
But what I was actually starting to do was to compare transport to London. Here I always check timetables because the buses are so infrequent but in London I rarely bothered. For work etc we knew the times of the tubes but otherwise we just went and waited. But our population is much less so we can't expect the same frequency, but because it is infrequent and often unreleiable people don't use it if they can avoid it but because it is not used they don't put on more services. A catch 22 situation. I hate using buses because they are rarely on time- and often early which I consider much worse than late- at least when late you can blame traffic problems which are out of their (it of course possible that the buses are so late that they seem to be the next one running early!).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure if I'm not getting the updates but thought I'd find the new Tea Party link this morning. But then hospitals don't have the greatest WiFi. Rough night, but day is already starting, going home for a quick shower and more yarn, ;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I-85 through Atlanta requires complete silence in the car and attention to every detail. You don't get on the parking lot that the belt roads are, but you need to have eaten your Wheaties to go straight through town.
> 
> Doris, I went camping with a guy I was dating. We wanted to camp on Mt. Mitchell the last night of the camping season there, but it was sleeting sideways and I only had a sweatshirt jacket. We lowered ourselves a couple of thousand feet to a different campground, which was pretty much deserted. (Aside from the bear eating hickory nuts) You will understand if I say I had been having hot flashes and night sweats. It was so nice and cool! I went to sleep and slept like a rock except for when this big strong guy was going in and out of the tent to keep his eyes peeled for bears (eating hickory nuts.) The bear was happy over on another campsite. Big strong guy had a gun. I slept. In the morning there were icicles inside the tent.
> 
> The last day for camping at Mt. Mitchell (in the campground) is the end of October. My birthday is near then. I was sorely disappointed to miss out on my end of the season camping, and I don't recall if there was anything else for my birthday. At least, I haven't forgotten it.


Good thing you had a bodyguard! I remember driving up Mt. Mitchell a couple of times. One time, the fog was so thick we couldn't see a thing so we came right down. Next time, it was cold, but we had a picnic lunch anyway. We have a standing joke in our family - it wouldn't be a family picnic IF it wasn't cold. I have pictures of my little grandchildren sitting at a picnic table in Japan wearing snowsuits, with Mt. Fuji in the background! Another time, we were in Iceland and the wind was whistling all around us.

I think it all began when we had visitors from back home. I had fixed fried chicken in advance and put it in the freezer. I took it out of the freezer before we left to drive to Shenandoah National Park, thinking that would give it time to thaw. Well, it didn't thaw!! I've never lived that down. Frozen chicken on a cold day - what could be better?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if I'm not getting the updates but thought I'd find the new Tea Party link this morning. But then hospitals don't have the greatest WiFi. Rough night, but day is already starting, going home for a quick shower and more yarn, ;-)


Hospitals are very confusing places. The next thread isn't for another twelve hours, which means I'd better think about this week's receipt and type it up!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if I'm not getting the updates but thought I'd find the new Tea Party link this morning. But then hospitals don't have the greatest WiFi. Rough night, but day is already starting, going home for a quick shower and more yarn, ;-)


Marianne, it's only Friday morning!! Sorry you have to be at the hospital with your Mom, but glad you're able to get some knitting done. You are such a saint for all you do for your Mom. Even though my daughter and I are close, and I love her to death, I don't think she would have your patience.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Yall, are so very interesting with your stories, I bought a red stand up mixer (Kitchen Aid) and finally unpacked it and read the booklet 4 times. I am so excited to make my Grandmother's home made crust and my Mothers "receipt" for real Apple Pie. I wish I could send you all a piece when I do it.
> 
> It is 11:41 and soon David will start my 3rd Tea Party I can hardly wait to see what he will ask, say or request. he he. Good night dear ones out there... joe


Joe, I'm waiting for a piece of chocolate cake with thick chocolate fudge icing. A small piece would satisfy me!! :thumbup:

I wish I had bought a red mixer. My KitchenAid is off white. Pretty, but no Wow! factor.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


My DD used to live in Chertsey and work in Guildford; her house was about 200yds. from a bridge over the M25. When it was time for her to come home from work, she would phone home & my GS, aged 10. used to run down to the bridge to calculate how long it would take her to get home. If it was too bad he would ring back & advise her to come the long way round. Now they live in London & have 1 car between the household which rarely gets used the public transport is so good. It was so funny to see this young lad picking on a car in the distance & timing it to the exit.

Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


That's a particularly busy section. I look at the clock before I go out and depending on the time of day, decide whether it's going to be better to go 'cross country', rather than use the M25, the section from Swanley to Dartford can be diabolical in the morning.

I rarely take even a bike into the centre of town, there's no point with the tube lines around the centre averaging every four minutes and stations a short walk from wherever I want to get to. But I'm staying out of Central London during the Olympics, it will be chaos!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I'm not getting the updates but thought I'd find the new Tea Party link this morning. But then hospitals don't have the greatest WiFi. Rough night, but day is already starting, going home for a quick shower and more yarn, ;-)
> ...


I am laughing like crazy, guess it is the lack of sleep, I really thought it was Saturday morning.. DUH!! I'm so sorry.. LOL... guess I missed my chance to be on the first page.. 
:lol:  :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I'm not getting the updates but thought I'd find the new Tea Party link this morning. But then hospitals don't have the greatest WiFi. Rough night, but day is already starting, going home for a quick shower and more yarn, ;-)
> ...


I'm far from being a saint.. just doing what I can like so many others have done for their parents and I know a lot are doing the same as I am right now. Have told my sons that I won't mind being in a home..to that they reply "we'll see Mom" :?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Marrianne, I quite often sneak a look at the paper to check which day it is, so many of them are much the same when you're retired. You are doing a wonderful job for your Mom, I know she will feel your love. My DDs tell me they are going to put me in a home but they're only joking. I Hope!!!

Tessa.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to figure Dave out I assumed I would get up Friday a.m. and there would be a new Tea Party. But, I read from him just recently 12 more hours soooooo I think in Texas Time it must be this evening starting the week end. I don't do world time well, I am dyslexic big time. he he. 

My Mother's move from her one bedroom to her now two bedroom apt. which is like a duplex went really quite well. The provider I have for her with special funding etc. as I am retired and not wealthy did this move as I moved her last year into her own place. Mother is 91 and moving at any age is very traumatic and tiring. 

Having the 2bdrm helps the provider to spend the night when needed. I am so grateful. I will be patient with Dave for our TP. 

You all have a good day it will be 93 degrees today what is that in Celsius? 31? ish again my figuring with metrics. sorry kids. Educate me. he he.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I know how tiring it is, but I'm sure she appreciates your efforts. I did the filial duty bit for six years, it's just something one does automatically.

_The Lad_ jokes that I need to be nice to him, because he gets to choose the care home when I "go ga-ga"! I think he's joking, I suppose I'd better cook his favourite dinner, just in case!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have to figure Dave out I assumed I would get up Friday a.m. and there would be a new Tea Party. But, I read from him just recently 12 more hours soooooo I think in Texas Time it must be this evening starting the week end. I don't do world time well, I am dyslexic big time. he he.
> 
> My Mother's move from her one bedroom to her now two bedroom apt. which is like a duplex went really quite well. The provider I have for her with special funding etc. as I am retired and not wealthy did this move as I moved her last year into her own place. Mother is 91 and moving at any age is very traumatic and tiring.
> 
> ...


I think Texas is 6 hours behind the UK, I start each Tea Party at 11:00p.m., London time, currently British Summer Time or GMT+1.

Every week, except during the period of changeover to/from daylight saving, in the spirit of inernationalism, we throw three darts at the wall atlas in my study and attempt to work out the time where they land. The boys are bringing home three of their school-friends this week-end, petrolhead fun watching the _MotoGP_ is the attraction, our guests will get one dart each. Knitting Paradise has members around the globe and I'm into inclusivity and polycentricmulticulturalism in a big way. Sometimes they land on places members either live, or have visited, photos are always welcome.

Tea in the drawing room is an excellent opportunity to talk holidays and I have a passion for travel. I love to hear about faraway places, different cultures and of course, acquire new receipts for my repertoire! Having travelled all over the world, mostly in connection with my work, I have a love of traveller's tales. For the past couple of years I've been tied to school holidays and quick flits over to Europe, but after 'A' levels are over, I'm free! I'm thinking about taking a year out from my academic work 2013/14 to simply 'wander'. In my younger years I thought nothing of heading off to Rio for a weekend of partying, but nowadays I can't shake off jet-lag the way I used to.

However, a few years ago. British broadcaster Jeremy Clarkson did a round-the-world trip by scheduled airlines in a week, he was talking about the way the jet engine has changed the world. I really am tempted to do a similar trip, just to see how much can be seen, besides airport terminals! It could be fun and I run on fun!

I'm glad your Mother's move has been completed, I hope she'll be happy in her new home.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the "restriction" to light conversation is basically to avoid intense arguments over a topic. There have been some that formed between 2 or more that resulted in an uncomfortable situation. Plus, it seemed to go on and on and interfered with the normal light conversation.
> ...


I agree whole heartedly. We need to remember this is a relaxing, tea-time party, not the Boston Tea Party or a political party. Let's always keep it friendly and enjoyable.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have to figure Dave out I assumed I would get up Friday a.m. and there would be a new Tea Party. But, I read from him just recently 12 more hours soooooo I think in Texas Time it must be this evening starting the week end. I don't do world time well, I am dyslexic big time. he he.
> 
> My Mother's move from her one bedroom to her now two bedroom apt. which is like a duplex went really quite well. The provider I have for her with special funding etc. as I am retired and not wealthy did this move as I moved her last year into her own place. Mother is 91 and moving at any age is very traumatic and tiring.
> 
> ...


Joe--kudos to you for taking such good care of your elderly mother. It's so important for older people to be as independent as possible as long as they can. Ideal to have a carer on hand that way. We tried hard to convince my Dad to stay in the house alone with assistance after my mother died and he did very well for several years. But he always thought he would be less lonely in a care facility. Ironically, when it was necessary for him to go into care, even though he was looking forward to it, he only lived for 6 more weeks. I often get the feeling that no matter how well run and caring those places are, people go there to die.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm enjoying the talk about bears. We have them in Duluth all the time. If they become a nuisance, they're relocated, but usually they're left alone to leave on their own. When my son lived nearby, he had a bear go through the neighborhood each week on the night before garbage was picked up - about 3 a.m. Any amount of noise making did not scare him away. He lifted garbage bags from the cans and sniffed them. If they were not enticing, he put them back. If they were appetizing, he dragged them into the bushes and ate. When I was a kid, we had a nuisance bear in town. My Dad was asked to destroy it because it was considered dangerous. We had a freezer full of good bear meat for quite a while.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


You haven't been taking someone else medication have you. (joking) Hang in there we will all get on the same page sooner or later.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, I sent you a PM about the time.

Thanks for your comments, Gingerwitch, that is nice to hear. Also, I am sorry about your Dad and his short sojourn in the care facility. I love the word carer for Mother's provider. Many of you have such interesting words I am not use to and I adopt other's language, like Dave's "receipts" for our recipes. I love London and have only been there 3 times and I just spent 8 days there at a time.

You seem to know a lot about UK. Did you live there at one time or did I miss that in the discussions. I have a tendency to have "sr. moments" someone suggested not too long ago and you know I am 68 going to 69 in June and that is a real possibility. he he.

I am originally from seattle and love Oregon, do you like it there?

Texas is such a large state here in the U.S.A. and you hear about the bragging etc., etc. sort of like the "Ugly American" thing but I have been here 16 years and love to retire here. I love anywhere I am and make it home. Every place has its particular beauty all over the world. You are very active on the TP and I enjoy your discourse. Please feel free to make comments about what I say, I enjoy this forum so very much lately as this is my 3 rd week coming up tonight. he he.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> lived in Michigan a short year and half back in the 60s and rented from a lady that survived the prison camps of WWII. She was Polish, husband and young daughter. Her job was on a female team....removing the hugh train wheels and reversing them so the train could go back for more prisoners. Daughter made bread in the kitchen. Sawdust was mixed with flour. My mother in WWI spent many nights under the floor boards of their house in France. Marauding enemy looking for girls to rape. Yes...many hurting memories. My life has been good compared to family and friends. Pray for no more wars. My childhood days during the WWII in California....mixing the yellow capsule into that horrible white shortening...or was it lard? We used our stamps for meat but had a cow and many chickens and rabbits. Mother also had a half acre garden to feed the neighbors. Sold eggs and butter...how bout that!!! we didnt even get to eat the real butter.


It was white margarine and I think it was because of WI politics that we were not allowed to be able to buy it colored. Later the law changed.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


One of the huge pleasures of traveling to England is the public transportation there. While staying in London, I took the train to Henley to the rowing museum. Then the train to Canterbury to sing. Why can we not have something so great.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > lived in Michigan a short year and half back in the 60s and rented from a lady that survived the prison camps of WWII. She was Polish, husband and young daughter. Her job was on a female team....removing the hugh train wheels and reversing them so the train could go back for more prisoners. Daughter made bread in the kitchen. Sawdust was mixed with flour. My mother in WWI spent many nights under the floor boards of their house in France. Marauding enemy looking for girls to rape. Yes...many hurting memories. My life has been good compared to family and friends. Pray for no more wars. My childhood days during the WWII in California....mixing the yellow capsule into that horrible white shortening...or was it lard? We used our stamps for meat but had a cow and many chickens and rabbits. Mother also had a half acre garden to feed the neighbors. Sold eggs and butter...how bout that!!! we didnt even get to eat the real butter.
> ...


Could you expand on that a little? I've always known by reading that people did have to color their margarine, but how in the world did politics get into it? I assumed it was just another chore that we don't have to do any more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

got caught out by our bus system, yesterday- the train had taken longer than I had anticipated to get me in to central Auckland, missed one bus, waited an hour, but the scheduled bus did not arrive- and by then there was no point in continuing on, so I found the bus stop home, and made my way back via the local shopping centre, and spent too much money on my new card. Sort of a 'live and learn' experience!...

Good morning All! Our world is definitely cooling down for winter, got my bulbs planted- now I must do something radical to keep the slugs and snails at bay.



darowil said:


> This morning I was going to meet 2 KPs (Althea who also posts on the TP and Leanna). I missed my bus by about 100 metres and had a half hour wait for the next bus- just after 9am. There was another route but the bus went from a different place. So I walked for a while rather than stand waiting for the next one. Then Leanna messaged me (I had discovered late last night that I had no phone number of either so emailed them). So Leanna came and picked me up. We had a great time jus the three of us covering different topics. Including football- Leanna has very good choice in footy teams and also follows Central Districts my Doggies. And of course knitting. I felt very left out, both are heading over to Europe area in the next month
> But what I was actually starting to do was to compare transport to London. Here I always check timetables because the buses are so infrequent but in London I rarely bothered. For work etc we knew the times of the tubes but otherwise we just went and waited. But our population is much less so we can't expect the same frequency, but because it is infrequent and often unreleiable people don't use it if they can avoid it but because it is not used they don't put on more services. A catch 22 situation. I hate using buses because they are rarely on time- and often early which I consider much worse than late- at least when late you can blame traffic problems which are out of their (it of course possible that the buses are so late that they seem to be the next one running early!).


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Our transportation system here in the states is not like the UK. I wish we could have the same system across our country what 3,000 miles. We do have trains but not like they are in the smaller spaces. Our overland trains are not as quick and efficient like Europe or the U.K. Maybe when we can stop all the wars we could put that money to other things here. I hope you all don't pounce on me for that (I guess) political statement. he he. 

Why do we have to have wars? Will it ever end??? I just wonder it seems every generation has them and it is such a waste. I abhor war.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


If I remember correctly, in Minnesota margerine was against the law to protect butter sellers. i remember our neighbor would get it whenthey were out of state. It came packaged in a plastic bag with a yellow liquid ball of color in the middle. You'd have to squeeze the ball to get it to break, then keep squeezing the package to mix it in and make ther margerine yellow all over. My friend and I thought it was a really special treat to mix in the color. And it always felt that it was somehow wrong because margerine was banned.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

_The Lad_ jokes that I need to be nice to him, because he gets to choose the care home when I "go ga-ga"! I think he's joking, I suppose I'd better cook his favourite dinner, just in case!

Dave[/quote]

My son laughingly tells me the same thing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am originally from seattle and love Oregon


Hi Joe, it is a very noble thing you are so involved with your mother's care. In my part of the world we call them caregivers or careproviders to those who look after the elderly and those who are needing some assistance.

Joe, you may be interested to know that _the wren_ also called Sam, is from Seatle and now lives in Ohio.

:wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> _The Lad_ jokes that I need to be nice to him, because he gets to choose the care home when I "go ga-ga"! I think he's joking, I suppose I'd better cook his favourite dinner, just in case!
> 
> Dave


My son laughingly tells me the same thing.[/quote]

Make them all some puddings and then let them go to it. Of course you will have your own pudding and cocktail hidden for afters!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, I sent you a PM about the time.
> 
> Thanks for your comments, Gingerwitch, that is nice to hear. Also, I am sorry about your Dad and his short sojourn in the care facility. I love the word carer for Mother's provider. Many of you have such interesting words I am not use to and I adopt other's language, like Dave's "receipts" for our recipes. I love London and have only been there 3 times and I just spent 8 days there at a time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your welcoming disposition Joe! I was born and raised in London, came to the states out of high school to attend college, met the love of my life and married here and, as they say, the rest is history! I've spent the biggest part of my life here in Oregon and love its natural beauty and diversity, the progressive and open attitude of the people here, and the proximity of the ocean. But I still think of myself as English in many ways and visit family there whenever I can. DH and I have spent quite a bit of time in Seattle and both of us think that if we were to want to live in a big city, that would be the one. Portland is pretty wonderful too, but less cosmopolitan, more like a big city with a small town ambience. I absolutely agree that all places have their unique beauty and admire the very American facility of being able to make a home "wherever you hang your hat".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Good morning All! Our world is definitely cooling down for winter, got my bulbs planted- now I must do something radical to keep the slugs and snails at bay.


Sprinkle crunched eggshells or ground/broken seashells around or find some diatomaceous earth to add to the soil--it will scratch the slugs/snails and get rid of them. We used to use that in our gardens and never had a slug problem.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! Working on a dishcloth. It is the ASL "I love you" sign. My DD has a friend that teaches sign language in High School. Both of her parents are deaf so she is an expert! I will probably end up making one for her parents as well. They are a wonderful family. I would like to learn sign language myself, but haven't tried yet. It would be nice to be able to talk to them without one of their daughters there to translate! Maybe one day.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Our transportation system here in the states is not like the UK. I wish we could have the same system across our country what 3,000 miles. We do have trains but not like they are in the smaller spaces. Our overland trains are not as quick and efficient like Europe or the U.K. Maybe when we can stop all the wars we could put that money to other things here. I hope you all don't pounce on me for that (I guess) political statement. he he.
> 
> Why do we have to have wars? Will it ever end??? I just wonder it seems every generation has them and it is such a waste. I abhor war.


We need to be able to do 2 things. One is to curb our natural aggression (survival instinct), step back and engage our thought processes before reacting. And two is to acknowledge that just because it is right for "us" it isn't necessarily right for "them". That's not a panacea but rather a pre-requisite for human kind if we are even going to consider getting along. So far, 2 strike-outs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am collecting egg shells now, rather than putting them straight in the compost- I dry them out in the oven and crush them, my lemon tree is the main beneficiary- I may have to ask my neighbours to collect them for me too- we seem to have an ideal climate for those slimy creatures! Must try the Diamotecious [how on earth is that one pronounced, or spelt?] Garden English is another whole language! I have got really snarled up with the changes in plant classification!
How is the war shirt progressing?



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning All! Our world is definitely cooling down for winter, got my bulbs planted- now I must do something radical to keep the slugs and snails at bay.
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

If I remember correctly said:


> But that makes it taste so much better!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I use to have two week vacations on the Oregon Coast as it is so accesible rather than Washington State's beaches, my home state. We stayed in condo's behind a dune right on the beach. I can't remember the city's name it is a small village that has a name starting with an "N" gosh I am blown away with this memory. 

We took our big standard poodles and ate at their restaurant some nights and made food in our kitchen and walked the dogs or letting them run. It was such a wonderful time in my life. I have had just a few vacations ever in my life and I remember each and everyone of them. 

Today is celebrating the week or so of our "Fiesta" here in the San Antonio, Texas area. Today's event is the Battle of Flowers Parade. Tomorrow night is our night parade which supposedly is the largest night parade in the U.S.A.
Fiesta has NIOSA (Night In Old San Antonio) which is an area of food, beverage booths of all the ethnicitical (word?) groups that settled Texas in the early 1800's like, Germans, Mexicans, French etc. etc. The proceeds go to the restoration of older buildings in San Antonio.

San Antonio is the city that has the "Alamo" which is where the settlers in early 1800's fought the Mexicans and lost and all were killed. I suppose many of you heard the saying, "Remember the Alamo." The men and women and children had great courage we all admire. 

Alright kids that is your history lesson for today. ha he.
The Hispanic community is a very proud group of people and they do so much for all of us pasty whites that have infiltrated down here from Seattle. I love their language and learning it slowly but learning it. I love Mexican culture.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I totally agree with you Gingerwitch. (what is the history in your name?) I am too nosy.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning All! Our world is definitely cooling down for winter, got my bulbs planted- now I must do something radical to keep the slugs and snails at bay.
> ...


Our slugs here have hides like rhinos and love the extra calcium in egg and oyster shells! A sharp pair of pruners or a salt shaker does wonders, or for the more delicate-minded, set out a pan of beer--those slimy little guys are all alcoholics and will happily drown themselves in it. Seriously, the iron phosphate products (Sluggo, Escar-go) are effective and non-toxic to people, pets and wildlife but they will put a dent in your wallet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I suspect our slugs etc, may be chomping on the egg shells, there has been an odd white scrunchy rather than powdery substance around the tree, that has had me a bit foxed. I mean to try sugar water, hoping to get out into the garden again when the world lightens up a bit. It is still pretty dark.
Our eco friendly snail bait is known as Quash. I am quite happy to slaughter the slimies when I see them- it is quite a battle.
Happy Day!



gingerwitch said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I totally agree with you Gingerwitch. (what is the history in your name?) I am too nosy.


Bet you stayed in Neskowin Joe--it's just up the coast from us about 15 miles or so. Hawk Creek Cafe there has the best pizza--excellent place to lunch.
Not too nosy--Gingerwitch is the nickname given to me as a young child by my 'wicked' uncle (Dad's brother), the egghead of the family (Oxford grad.) who had a lifelong obsession with language which he passed along to several of us "younger" ones. He had nicknames for all family members and extended it to close friends too, to the great amusement of all. The names ranged from a sort of personalized rhyming slang to pithily appropriate descriptions such as mine--"ginger" for the flaming red hair,and "witch" for my sweet and lovable disposition!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I am collecting egg shells now, rather than putting them straight in the compost- I dry them out in the oven and crush them, my lemon tree is the main beneficiary- I may have to ask my neighbours to collect them for me too- we seem to have an ideal climate for those slimy creatures! Must try the Diamotecious [how on earth is that one pronounced, or spelt?] Garden English is another whole language! I have got really snarled up with the changes in plant classification!
> How is the war shirt progressing?


Oh, I'd forgotten about beer (used to live with an alcoholic, so I tend not to think about beer for the most part and never buy it). Yes, beer in a pie pan does do wonders, though I always hated having to "pour out the dead." YUCK, I hate slugs. A note on the egg shells: don't crush them too much, as they need sharp edges. Shells do work better.

Pronounce it die-oh-ta-MASH-us (long a in mash). Here's the Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth

The war shirt is nearly done--just a bit more fringe and a bead or two, and off it goes (should have pics tonight).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the shirt!



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I am collecting egg shells now, rather than putting them straight in the compost- I dry them out in the oven and crush them, my lemon tree is the main beneficiary- I may have to ask my neighbours to collect them for me too- we seem to have an ideal climate for those slimy creatures! Must try the Diamotecious [how on earth is that one pronounced, or spelt?] Garden English is another whole language! I have got really snarled up with the changes in plant classification!
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you Gingerwitch. (what is the history in your name?) I am too nosy.
> ...


It was not that name is there an "ocean view" town that has a walk out on the beach that is an older seaside town? The village was just North of that. I should google a map. I am so lazy, watching the parade on t.v. from S.A.

Love your name. My grandfather nicknamed me: "Josephus-Orange-Blossom-Tree" I should put that in my call name here and put a picture in huh???? What do you think Gingerwitch?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, forgot to tell you how much I enjoyed looking at your picture last week. There is something about your face that reminds me of my husband. I like seeing the people I'm communicating with & if I was a bit more photogenic I'o suggest more on here, but I know someone would get their own back by insisting on mine. I'm too old for that!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Tessa, Thank you! I normally take a horrible photo, I am much happier behind the camera, but I wanted the shots of the cowls! My daughters are much more photogenic! It is interesting how people can remind you of others. 
Hope you are keeping well, and busy!



Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, forgot to tell you how much I enjoyed looking at your picture last week. There is something about your face that reminds me of my husband. I like seeing the people I'm communicating with & if I was a bit more photogenic I'o suggest more on here, but I know someone would get their own back by insisting on mine. I'm too old for that!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


I am always interested in putting an image to the name, you feel you know them better then!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


WI is a dairy state. They did not want to allow anything that they thought would cut into their sales of butter. So margarine had to be sold white. Supposedly the coloring did not affect taste, but the white sure did not taste right to me. That may just be the brain. I think first there was a bead of coloring, a real nuisance to try to get incorporated. Then there was a powder to work into it and that was a lot easier. I may be wrong about sequence, and it may simply have been different brands. I was a little kid at the time. But I remember having to work the coloring into the white stuff. These are my impressions from well over a half century ago, so I cannot be certain of my facts, just feelings.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I think it was a national law. I lived in NY and NJ at the time.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > lived in Michigan a short year and half back in the 60s and rented from a lady that survived the prison camps of WWII. She was Polish, husband and young daughter. Her job was on a female team....removing the hugh train wheels and reversing them so the train could go back for more prisoners. Daughter made bread in the kitchen. Sawdust was mixed with flour. My mother in WWI spent many nights under the floor boards of their house in France. Marauding enemy looking for girls to rape. Yes...many hurting memories. My life has been good compared to family and friends. Pray for no more wars. My childhood days during the WWII in California....mixing the yellow capsule into that horrible white shortening...or was it lard? We used our stamps for meat but had a cow and many chickens and rabbits. Mother also had a half acre garden to feed the neighbors. Sold eggs and butter...how bout that!!! we didnt even get to eat the real butter.
> ...


We had the same in MN. I think that real margarine is white, but they added the color spot so people would find it appetizing. When we were younger my grandparents would go over the border into Iowa to get the already colored margarine. I do not think that it is good for us to have so many artifical things like flavor, color or preservative.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I am originally from seattle and love Oregon
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The parade tomorrow night in San Antonio is called "Flambeau" the largest night parade in our country. I keep adding notes and hope I am not disturbing in my additions. sorry. I am watching the "Battle of the Flowers" parade in San Antonio today in this week of Fiesta.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


For MN it was a dairy issue. The dairy farmers wanted us to buy butter. It was expensive compared to the margarine. In our family us kids got the margarine and the butter was saved for my parents. We used to say it was Dad's medicine so don't touch it. I was much older when I figured out what Dad's medicine really was, so I helped myself. It was delicious compared to the margarine.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

BLUS


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Actually I've never liked butter, but have always used it for baking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I lived in San Antonio for 5 1/2 years in the early '80s--it's a beautiful city! And Cinco de Mayo is coming up (it's also Derby Day this year), too; that will be a big celebration here, too. I always watch the Derby, even though I am not fond of horse racing...can't help it, being from Kentucky. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

People all over the world are tuning into the parade using this : KLRN.org/fiesta


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've lived here 14yrs and have never had the courage to brave the crowds to go downtown during Fiesta or New Years. lol Have watched the parades and stuff on the tv though.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have done Fiesta one year only in the 16 years I lived here. It was fun but I now watch it on t.v. as it is far too crowded to attend. People sleep on the street for a week to get a place to stand or sit to watch the parades. The River Walk parade last Monday night is beautiful and we had reserved a chair for $20.00 a piece and the crowds stood in front of us or walked in front of us and we could not see. That has been changed, I hear which is good. San Antonio is such a beautiful (hometown atmosphere) city.I love it here just don't like the heat so I a/c it. he he.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Totally agree: 'a picture is worth a thousand words'--who said that?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been to San Antonio many times, was always a favorite get-a-way for me. I loved the Riverwalk, the boat rides were always fun, had a few of the dining trips was always a blast. Sang with different groups in the Ampitheater also... now we are going back about 20 years, LOL. I sang with a chorus of Sweet Adelines, (4-part harmony for women) we had several contest and even International competitions there. Oh I'm really reaching back, LOL. The Alamo is a treasure for sure... I have several friends that can trace their families back to men that gave their lives there. I grew up in a small town which is very historical to Texas history. West Columbia is the birthplace of Texas, the First Capital of the Republic was there. Santa Anna was captured in Brazoria County, a friend owns the property where he was found. They have San Jacinto Day gosh I guess it was this past week or this week..I forget the exact date. It's major affair in that small town for sure!
Thanks for bringing back the wonderful memories of San Antonio, I miss the Fiesta time, was always such fun!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

It was not that name is there an "ocean view" town that has a walk out on the beach that is an older seaside town? The village was just North of that. I should google a map. I am so lazy said:


> Netarts and Oceanside? Love Oceanside and the wonderful Roseanna's Cafe--could that be it?


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> It was not that name is there an "ocean view" town that has a walk out on the beach that is an older seaside town? The village was just North of that. I should google a map. I am so lazy said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch, the town was Gerhardt. Along way from the letter N. The parade is on klrn.org/fiesta
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just found a wonderful recipe for Strawberry Lemon Marmalade 

Strawberry Lemon Marmalade

4 medium lemons
3 Cups mashed or slices strawberries
7 Cups sugar
1 box pectin (omit if using the no pectin method)
1. Zest 2 lemons being careful not to let any pith (white stuff) get in.
2. Peel all 4 lemons then cut and peel membrane off segments putting pulp into pot.
3. Fish out any seeds.
4. Add 3 cups mashed or sliced strawberries.
5. Add 1 box pectin and 1 pat butter or margarine (if using no pectin method omit). *
6. While stirring continually, bring to a hard boil and keep there for 30 seconds.
7. Add sugar.
8. Continue stirring, getting out lumps, and bring to a hard boil again, allowing to boil for 1 full minute. If it begins to splatter, put an oven mitt on, but continue to stir. Dont skimp on the minute.
9. Remove from heat and ladle into approximately ten (10) ½ pint jars.
10. Please flats and screw tops on finger tight.
11. Lift into boiling water bath and process 10 minutes.
12. Remove to a draft-free area to cool for 24 hours.
*if using the no pectin method, using a candy thermometer, stir and cook marmalade until it reaches a temp of 220 degree Fahrenheit or 104 degrees Celsius and allow to stay at that temp for 1 full minute.
***Note  It may take up to 2 weeks for marmalade to set so dont worry if it isnt perfect right away.

I made this last year, it took almost a week for it to set, but it was so yummy!!! Gotta get my roommate to pick up a bunch of strawberries so I can make this doubled this year!! (made wonderful Christmas presents)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne, that sounds good, and yes, good for gifts too. I want some fig preserves very badly. Maybe I can get figs at the farmer's market this summer.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just found a wonderful recipe for Strawberry Lemon Marmalade
> 
> Strawberry Lemon Marmalade
> 
> ...


Marianne--this sounds really delicious and different. Seems to be tons of strawberries this year too. When you zest the lemons, do you do them in strips or do you you use a grater/microplane?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Mariane,
This sounds sooooo good. I will have to try it as soon as the strawberries are out.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > It was not that name is there an "ocean view" town that has a walk out on the beach that is an older seaside town? The village was just North of that. I should google a map. I am so lazy said:
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

i


gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gingerwitch, I usually zest with a micro-plane get less of the pith that way. Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren, please do try this, it is very good. Hope for Mom to go home on Sunday.. today was not a good day, fell and had to be re-xray'd on her hip. Had a belt on and even had hold of her but she swayed one way then lurched the other.. (sorry to say this but glad this happened with someone else, I was wondering if anyone really believed me) :? Anyway, she is down for the evening.. everything is done for the day, now if we can get her to use the bed pan instead of insisting on getting up, LOL. Dinner is almost here, have to be off for awhile.. I may get to scoot home for a bit.. need something different to work on.. my knits and purls are getting me all mixed up, LOL. Have a wonderful evening/day.. whatever time zone you are in.. ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gingerwitch, I usually zest with a micro-plane get less of the pith that way. Hope you enjoy!!!


Thanks for the recipe, Marianne, I'm sure I will love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren, please do try this, it is very good. Hope for Mom to go home on Sunday.. today was not a good day, fell and had to be re-xray'd on her hip. Had a belt on and even had hold of her but she swayed one way then lurched the other.. (sorry to say this but glad this happened with someone else, I was wondering if anyone really believed me) :? Anyway, she is down for the evening.. everything is done for the day, now if we can get her to use the bed pan instead of insisting on getting up, LOL. Dinner is almost here, have to be off for awhile.. I may get to scoot home for a bit.. need something different to work on.. my knits and purls are getting me all mixed up, LOL. Have a wonderful evening/day.. whatever time zone you are in.. ;-)
> Marianne


I will be sure to try this lemons and strawberries are favorites of mine. Sorry to hear your mother fell. Hugs for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie just got home from her cruise, my souvenir.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren that s lovely- is it a glass or glass mug? Looks frosted like it should be for cold drinks. Maybe a nice apple cider.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren that s lovely- is it a glass or glass mug? Looks frosted like it should be for cold drinks. Maybe a nice apple cider.


It is a shot glass. Jamie thought the mug would be cute and I can use it for an egg cup. She is such a sweet daughter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everbody, I've just started this week's Tea Party off with a mountain of food! You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-1.html#1426328

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: NanaCaren nice souvenir-looks like Greek Key design around dolphin. I am trying to go back and catch up on last weeks Tea party. Hope she enjoyed her trip.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :lol: Congratulations to your GS for their induction to the National Honor Society-two years in a row!!! they must know how proud you are of them. Wha are they going into after college? Our Gs is a senior in HS, his Sister is finishing her firs year of college at UW at Whitewater. She is going into secondary teaching-hoping to teach 2nd or 3rd grade.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :lol: Hi deescrafty--I did miss you last weekend!! I must have forgotten you did say you were going to moce. hope it is all over with now. This has been a very busy week for me, so I'm just now gettin g time to go back and catch up.Hope all the children are settled in and enjoying their new rooms. Get some rest and hopefully will hear more from you this weekend with new pics.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

So long as we can pick up and identify you. What's in a name?


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :lol: Congratulations to your GS for their induction to the National Honor Society-two years in a row!!! they must know how proud you are of them. Wha are they going into after college? Our Gs is a senior in HS, his Sister is finishing her firs year of college at UW at Whitewater. She is going into secondary teaching-hoping to teach 2nd or 3rd grade.


He will be a h.s. senior next year and hopes to have his two year college degree by the time he graduates. All his classes this year and next are for college credits. He's looking at the Univ. of Minnesota in Minneapolis or UMD, here in Duluth. He wants to be a physician.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: :lol: Congratulations to your GS for their induction to the National Honor Society-two years in a row!!! they must know how proud you are of them. Wha are they going into after college? Our Gs is a senior in HS, his Sister is finishing her firs year of college at UW at Whitewater. She is going into secondary teaching-hoping to teach 2nd or 3rd grade.
> ...


you must be proud of what they are achieving !!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Dont know what or how politics played into it but we sold all our real butter for the extra money. Either sold/gave away our farm produce or bartered.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Pasta Salad:
> 1-9oz. pkg. Dejorno Angel Hair Pasta
> 1 chopped yellow bell pepper
> 1 chopped red bell pepper
> ...


what can be used in place of Cavendar Seasoning? I cannot find it locally......Della


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Della said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Pasta Salad:
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dgrocery&field-keywords=cavendar+seasoning


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Della said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Pasta Salad:
> ...


Here is what is in the Cavendar Seasoning. It is a blend of 13 spices and herbs.
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoon basil
2 teaspoons dried Greek oregano
1/2 teaspoon thyme
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 teaspoon dill
1 teaspoon marjoram
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon dried parsley flakes
1 teaspoon rosemary
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

martin keith said:


> ivyrain, I don't think you are bad because you do not agree with someone politics. Just consider the source and opinions are like backsides everyone has one and a lot of good men and women have died to give us that freedom to speak our mind however temporary it might be.


Must watch what you say in public. A bill was signed in secret that allows Secret Service to arrest anyone speaking up at public appearances if they don't like what you say....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen a picture of the creepy things?? If indeed they are all over I don't want to see them~
> ...


My neighbors had their daughter and grandchildren visiting over a weekend. The motel where they stayed in had them, she had to launder all their clothes and set the luggage in the hot sun for a day. They are around....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I will give a testimonial here about KitchenAid mixers. I've had one almost thirty years, and it still looks like new, except for the electrical tape on the power cord that my daughter laid down on a hot burner. I love it, love it, love it.
> 
> However, the KitchenAid set of pots and pans were not on the same level at all.


I have had mine since 1957, raised 6 youngsters using it for bread, cakes, and the many cookies needed for school functions. Still going great but not used as much for just me. Will someday pass it along to one of my daughters, two are fabulous cooks....Della


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Della said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > ivyrain, I don't think you are bad because you do not agree with someone politics. Just consider the source and opinions are like backsides everyone has one and a lot of good men and women have died to give us that freedom to speak our mind however temporary it might be.
> ...


http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/restricted.asp

The situation is not what is implied by this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Della said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I will give a testimonial here about KitchenAid mixers. I've had one almost thirty years, and it still looks like new, except for the electrical tape on the power cord that my daughter laid down on a hot burner. I love it, love it, love it.
> ...


That is a real testimonial. my previous [Kenwood]mixer got stolen, and the insurance refused to pay because it was in a garage. 19 years later, finally been able to replace it. Because of the exchange rate, a kitchenaide is about $1,000[NZ], but the retro look is v. fashionable!
My cousin has a fridge a little older, but it really is on it's last legs!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


And then there are people who are just plain paranoid too. You can not be arrested for speaking in public unless you are speaking hate. The freedom to speak is guaranteed in the constitution. The site you gave did clarify that it is possible to break the law IF YOU ACTUALLY WERE AWARE THAT YOU WERE BREAKING IT when you entered into restricted spaces as defined as off limits. You need to read the article again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Della said:
> ...


And when I said "implied by this" I meant the previous post. Someone had sent me that a week or so ago with the same tone and implication. I set him right too. We've got enough problems without using half-truths to distort things.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


If I read the postings wrong, I do appologize. I do not like it when stuff is not said plainly, and one does not post what is meant. This can lead to a lot of confusion and hard feelings. Why is it that people also seem to think that they can hint at the situation/truth but feel it is rude to simply state what it is they are trying to say?? I have never understood why some people feel that they need to be so tactful in how they say something that they end up saying nothing at all except words that mean nothing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It takes practice!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

This to me has the tone of political issue. Therefore I will keep my opinion to myself!!! No offense.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Dave--you said it all!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is what is in the Cavendar Seasoning. It is a blend of 13 spices and herbs.
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 2 teaspoon basil
> 2 teaspoons dried Greek oregano
> ...


Thank you for posting this, I have all the ingredients, something to play with on a rainy day!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what is in the Cavendar Seasoning. It is a blend of 13 spices and herbs.
> ...


I agree with you about something to play with. Most pantries do have most of the ingredients and we all use them but I know for my spice bottles, they are all in individual bottles, instead of all being in one. One of the ingredients that I see missing is sage. Perhaps the Greeks did not use much of that herb and it is one that I dont use much as it is quite upsetting to my stomach.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


The Ancient Greeks used sage quite a lot, it crops up in quite a few classical texts. It does have a tendency to over-power more delicate flavours, perhaps that explais why it is omitted from this mixture.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is very powerful in flavoring dishes doesnt it? Especially if the main ingredient has a mild suttle taste. I am tending to be like my mother over some things -- the spices are to encourage flavors and not overwhelm the taste buds.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is very powerful in flavoring dishes doesnt it? Especially if the main ingredient has a mild suttle taste. I am tending to be like my mother over some things -- the spices are to encourage flavors and not overwhelm the taste buds.


Definitely should not overwhelm the taste buds. Wish that a lot of people would learn that about garlic. They tend to go overboard with it - my sons especially. LOL. Essie from Oz


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

alpajem said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It is very powerful in flavoring dishes doesnt it? Especially if the main ingredient has a mild suttle taste. I am tending to be like my mother over some things -- the spices are to encourage flavors and not overwhelm the taste buds.
> ...


 :thumbup: Garlic can be a very potent powerful addition to the cooking but I do agree, it is way over the top in a lot of dishes. My opinion with garlic is less is better!! Not to eliminate it all together but a little does go a long way!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:?: Martin keith--How are you??? We all ahve been very concern. The last time we heard from you, you were headed to the ER? Pleawe let us know how you are!


----------

